# [wired] Windows 7 Beta as a Free Download



## Duesco

o_o...

...looks like I'm heading to 7 on Friday. Has Microsoft ever done this before?


----------



## RallyMaster

I will obtain this.


----------



## MosIncredible

Is it Friday yet?


----------



## TnB= Gir

But will the free version be x86, x64, or both?

If it's x86... no thanks Mr. Balmer.


----------



## dskina

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duesco*


o_o...

...looks like I'm heading to 7 on Friday. Has Microsoft ever done this before?


They did with Vista RC1/RC2, iirc.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duesco*


o_o...

...looks like I'm heading to 7 on Friday. Has Microsoft ever done this before?


They did with Vista, XP, 2000, and probably before that.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

i just started a slowass torrent of build 7000 x64... better not be an updated version on friday


----------



## mentholmoose

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


i just started a slowass torrent of build 7000 x64... better not be an updated version on friday


Build 7000 is the leaked beta, I believe. It won't be updated until beta 2, I think.


----------



## Mxbn0

haha, i cant wait till all us comcast suctomers (yes i spelled that incorrectly) use over 70% bandwidth for more than 15 minutes straight. welcome to the future


----------



## kurosu

What happens after the beta is over? Will we have to buy it?


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kurosu*


What happens after the beta is over? Will we have to buy it?


It'll expire after some time.


----------



## OCGhost

The x32 and x64 versions will will be available for 2.5 million downloads. The beta version will expire on August 1, 2009


----------



## dmreeves

I will have to snag this


----------



## xguntherc

until august.. thats not bad. I have a few friends with Windows 7, and they alll seem to like it so far.. much much better than vista. and scores slightly better in Benchies of course.. I want it.


----------



## LuminatX

I just finished installing the Windows 7 Beta Build 7000
Seems to be working fine except its not reading my second SATA Hard drive.

This release that is coming out, worth downloading? since I already got this beta?


----------



## TnB= Gir

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuminatX* 
I just finished installing the Windows 7 Beta Build 7000
Seems to be working fine except its not reading my second SATA Hard drive.

This release that is coming out, worth downloading? since I already got this beta?

The one coming out friday IS the beta, so no.


----------



## NITRO1250

I might be dual booting, but I only have a spare partition on my IDE drive to use it on. I can't afford swapping to 7 fully when I need my machine for school in a few days.


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

x64 FTW!!!!

please?


----------



## CorporalAris

Good thing I'm getting another hard drive, Dual boot here I come.


----------



## thydevil

I've been using the beta for about 5 days and I can say that it's better than Vista. First of all, it doesn't suck. A few details would be 'it actually has drivers', supports old applications (not ten out of a few thousand like Vista), has balanced performance (nobody lied that Vista was fast, it was, applications running under it were not), menus are less bastardized. That is all. It's what Vista was meant to be. Don't go defending Vista now. You can't. You know why? Because you can only defend Vista against 7 like people defended XP against Vista. You will be striking a line through everything you've once said. Haha.


----------



## Korben

Great news it is time to update my Windows 7 version forgot which version I had. Build 7000 should be a joy though.


----------



## Funcrazy1

so only 2.5 million downloads ? NOO! i must stay up until midnight tonight NOOO! lol


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thydevil*


I've been using the beta for about 5 days and I can say that it's better than Vista. First of all, it doesn't suck. A few details would be 'it actually has drivers', supports old applications (not ten out of a few thousand like Vista), has balanced performance (nobody lied that Vista was fast, it was, applications running under it were not), menus are less bastardized. That is all. It's what Vista was meant to be. Don't go defending Vista now. You can't. You know why? Because you can only defend Vista against 7 like people defended XP against Vista. You will be striking a line through everything you've once said. Haha.


First of all Vista doesn't suck. A few details would be 'it actually had drivers', supported old applications (Hell, The Original Unreal Tournament ran on it without compatibility mode. Not to mention nearly every other 32 bit program that exists, with the exception of things like the Zone Alarm firewall which needed to be updated and were before the launch of Vista.), had "balanced" performance, and then menus are less bastardized then XP.

Don't go saying I can't defend Vista now. I can. You know why? Because I'm not defending Vista against Windows 7, I'm just simply defending Vista. Therefor I'm not striking a line through everything I've once said. Haha.


----------



## Dawlish7

Well said ^^


----------



## kneeki

For those discovering that Windows 7 does not detect or see your other drives: Right click 'Computer' go to Manage, click 'Disk Management' on the left, and just assign your drives the letters you wish. Windows is detecting them, just not giving them drive letters for whatever reason.

Now I just need to figure out my FTP problem...


----------



## scottb75

I guess I'll be replacing Vista tomorrow with the Windows 7 Beta until the Retail release.


----------



## Vegnagun

Do want


----------



## skydeaner

build 7000 x64 is amazing. I love it. Seems faster than vista, and it is rock solid stable. I got rid of my vista install and it is all i run now


----------



## chavez885

Do want. Will download.

**edit** Looks like its up on my MSDN subscription, yay!


----------



## Polska

Please post download links when they are available. Thank you







.


----------



## opty165

where will we be able to get the beta keys? windows connect?


----------



## chavez885

Quote:


Originally Posted by *opty165* 
where will we be able to get the beta keys? windows connect?

Won't need a key, its probably setup like vista where you install it and you have a trial period. Being thats its Beta, the trial will probably be pretty long.


----------



## opty165

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chavez885* 
Won't need a key, its probably setup like vista where you install it and you have a trial period. Being thats its Beta, the trial will probably be pretty long.

i thought they were going to do beta keys like with the vista betas and RC's


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

I wonder if you can update the Windows 7 Beta with the Retail Windows 7.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
I wonder if you can update the Windows 7 Beta with the Retail Windows 7.

No, you won't be able to. You couldn't with 2000, you couldn't with XP, and you couldn't with Vista. It would just be a huge hassle for Microsoft to do that.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LegendaryC* 
No, you won't be able to. You couldn't with 2000, you couldn't with XP, and you couldn't with Vista. It would just be a huge hassle for Microsoft to do that.

Thats true +1, but you should be able to update Vista to Windows 7 right?


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Well i'm finishing my build tomorrow, and i don't have a OS. OMG whatever will i do!! lol


----------



## Blizzie

Downloading off TechNet right now.

So.. I plan to install it on my laptop after I image it. Anything that works with Vista x64 should work with 7 x64, correct?

My laptop is my school work comp..... Don't want it dead.


----------



## Infamoussigo

Thanks for the update


----------



## lhowatt

so we can download it tommorow? IM OFF WORK TOMORROW SWEET!


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Download Windows 7 Beta
Partners with a MSDN or TechNet subscription can download Windows 7 Beta now. All other partners can download Windows 7 Beta starting January 9, 2009 at 12:00 P.M. Pacific Time.


https://partner.microsoft.com/40084742?msp_id=Windows7

Download link ^^^^
Enjoy.

You can click Here to find out how to become a MSDN or TechNet subscriber and download now.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Direct Link?
To the 64 bit as well as the 32 bit ones?

That'd be awesome


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


Direct Link?
To the 64 bit as well as the 32 bit ones?

That'd be awesome










HERE

x64 is in there.

EDIT: It appears that it's not available yet for download.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


HERE

x64 is in there.

EDIT: It appears that it's not available yet for download.


Not ready yet, but +rep for the help, thanks


----------



## evilspongebob72

will this work on virtual pc?


----------



## Infamoussigo

Do you think that it will be released after midnight?


----------



## BigJeebz

2 questions... Will this trial just install over my current vista setup or will I have to put it on a separate partition?

And if it installs right over vista what will happen when the trial runs out? (I think I read the beta is good until june or something?)


----------



## Oblivion77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigJeebz*


2 questions... Will this trial just install over my current vista setup or will I have to put it on a separate partition?

And if it installs right over vista what will happen when the trial runs out? (I think I read the beta is good until june or something?)


bump! I am wondering the same.


----------



## smoothjk

What about Windows XP? Never installed an OS by downloading one before (only through formatting and fresh installing).


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoothjk*


What about Windows XP? Never installed an OS by downloading one before (only through formatting and fresh installing).



Same thing. Download it, Burn it, Install it.


----------



## falven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


But will the free version be x86, x64, or both?

If it's x86... no thanks Mr. Balmer.


Wow, greedy much?

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/s...aspx?pv=36:350


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


so only 2.5 million downloads ? NOO! i must stay up until midnight tonight NOOO! lol


Bittorrent will be sure to have it (it already does I believe). Anyways, I'm actually excited for this release of Windows. Although it will never be greater than my beloved Linux, I continue to use Windows due to gaming...


----------



## airick13

To those of you talking about staying up until 12:00 A.M.

Quote:



Partners with a MSDN or TechNet subscription can download Windows 7 Beta now. *All other partners can download Windows 7 Beta starting January 9, 2009 at 12:00 P.M. Pacific Time.*


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kneeki*


For those discovering that Windows 7 does not detect or see your other drives: Right click 'Computer' go to Manage, click 'Disk Management' on the left, and just assign your drives the letters you wish.


Thanks, this worked.


----------



## .Style

WTH!? MSDN scubscription is like loadsa $$$$$$!!! I was like hmm I could use stuff like this in the future but bloddy hell....


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


WTH!? MSDN scubscription is like loadsa $$$$$$!!! I was like hmm I could use stuff like this in the future but bloddy hell....


I was hoping some guys in my department at work had it







. They used to but said they used to pay 30k a year and stopped getting it. I dont know how true that is haha. He might have lied, or I misheard him (or thats just crazy!).


----------



## wierdo124

Woot!

Peanut butter jelly time?


----------



## niteshade

I didn't see anyone post this , but it's in the details note and I found it weird so I'm posting it.Does anyone else find it odd ?

Quote:

To protect your MP3 files
1. Before you install this Beta release, back up all MP3 files that might be accessed by the computer, including those on removable media or network shares.
2. Install the Beta release of Windows 7; download and install the Update to Windows 7 Beta (KB961367) located on this page.


----------



## Megaman_90

Cool! I shall get it!

It looks slightly better than Microsoft BOB.


----------



## jacksknight

When you download the beta will you have to signup or register anything, or do you snag the file and go?


----------



## TheDark

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


When you download the beta will you have to signup or register anything, or do you snag the file and go?


I think you can just download and install. If not, I wont mined signing up. It is a beta, after all.

Also, just so you know: From what I've heard, they're only allowing the first 2.5 million downloads.


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheDark*


I think you can just download and install. If not, I wont mine signing up. It is a beta, after all.

Also, just so you know: From what I've heard, they're only allowing the first 2.5 million downloads.


Cool thanks, i was just hoping my slow typing didnt slow me down since its limited LOL!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Agh, I want this to come out NOW.


----------



## Ch13f121

Quote:



Originally Posted by *niteshade*


I didn't see anyone post this , but it's in the details note and I found it weird so I'm posting it.Does anyone else find it odd ?


There's a bug in build 7000 that corrupts mp3's whenever you play them in WMP.

They're fixing it soon though.

On another note, I installed it just today on my laptop, and It's as snappy as XP is on my laptop, with the eye candy of vista.

jump lists are pretty cool, and the taskbar overall is a great addition to windows.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


Agh, I want this to come out NOW.


Well, here are a few screenshots of the 6801 Build. Just because your so impatient.



























(Yes, the below screenshot is of Windows 7. Just with the old taskbar.)


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LegendaryC*


Well, here are a few screenshots of the 6801 Build. Just because your so impatient.










Nice! do all the Hud displays come with windows 7, the CPU monitor, clock and what not?


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


Nice! do all the Hud displays come with windows 7, the CPU monitor, clock and what not?


The Clock, and weather gadgets come with Vista. The Month/Day and the gadget with the CPU/GPU clock, and temperature are third party gadgets which were made for the Vista sidebar, though work with Windows 7. The one with the CPU/GPU stuff is called Multi Meter, and needs Everest Ultimate running in order to work. It's also really time consuming to configure.


----------



## JeremyFr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mentholmoose*


Build 7000 is the leaked beta, I believe. It won't be updated until beta 2, I think.


There will be no Beta 2 from what I've read, after Beta 1, MS will make final changes and then it will be on to RTM.


----------



## Oblivion77

So where can we download this if we aren't a subscriber to MSDN or TechNet plus?


----------



## ShadowGun

Damn got school tomorrow going to try and stay up for it! I must get it. **oops lol i thought it said AM**


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LegendaryC* 
Well, here are a few screenshots of the 6801 Build. Just because your so impatient.



























(Yes, the below screenshot is of Windows 7. Just with the old taskbar.)






































I have build 6801, I just want 64 bit Build 7000


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Does the Vista Nvidia drivers work on Windows 7?


----------



## K3VL4R

Since there is still a lot of questions here about downloads, maybe the OP can put the download link in the first post and let people know that downloads will start at 12 pm pacific (until the 2.5 mil limit has been reached)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/s...aspx?pv=36:350

This link is for X86 & X64 download along with the keys and language pack if needed.


----------



## Dismounted

There's an update for Windows 7 already... Haha.


----------



## om3n

freaking awesome- how does this work?? Would there be any benefit to getting a retail key once it becomes available?


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K3VL4R* 
Since there is still a lot of questions here about downloads, maybe the OP can put the download link in the first post and let people know that downloads will start at 12 pm pacific (until the 2.5 mil limit has been reached)

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/s...aspx?pv=36:350

This link is for X86 & X64 download along with the keys and language pack if needed.

So which link will it be for the 64 bit version...

Update for Windows 7 Beta (KB961367) (x64)
or
Windows 7 Beta (x64) - DVD (English)
or
Windows 7 Beta Checked Build (x64) - DVD (English)


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *om3n* 
freaking awesome- how does this work?? Would there be any benefit to getting a retail key once it becomes available?

You will have to get a retail key, as the beta expires in august I believe..... So come august it won't work and you will have to buy it


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
So which link will it be for the 64 bit version...

Update for Windows 7 Beta (KB961367) (x64)
or
Windows 7 Beta (x64) - DVD (English)
or
Windows 7 Beta Checked Build (x64) - DVD (English)


First is the hotfix for the WMP mp3 corruption, though I wont put my music at risk even with the hotfix I will just use winamp. If you do use WMP make sure you back up your tunes as they recommend.

Second is the dvd download.

Last is probably the .md5 checksum to verify the download and make sure there is no corrupt data from the download.


----------



## jacksknight

ok thanks!


----------



## scottb75

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


Does the Vista Nvidia drivers work on Windows 7?


I used the Nvidia drivers with the 6801 build about a month ago and they worked fine for me. From what I experienced and read, almost all drivers that work with Vista will also work with Windows 7.


----------



## Nelson2011

How do you sign up for this?


----------



## Licht

Can't wait.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

3 PM EST, I am SO ready for this!


----------



## Silver_WRX02

There is a key button right next to download. Do we need to get the key to install Win 7? It is gray out now as the download.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


3 PM EST, I am SO ready for this!


I think it's 9a.m EST.

No. u r right. 3pm.


----------



## soundx98

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


I think it's 9a.m EST.


Ahh, NO


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nelson2011*


How do you sign up for this?


No sign up just go to the link in my previous post and download before the the 2.5 million allowed downloads has completed.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


There is a key button right next to download. Do we need to get the key to install Win 7? It is gray out now as the download.


If it is done like they did with vista, once you have completed the win7 download it will take you to the key download page then you use the key to activate win7. Or they may just let you grab the key you will find out tomorrow.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


I think it's 9a.m EST.


Official downloads begin at 12 pm pacific

Quote:



Download Windows 7 Beta
Partners with a MSDN or TechNet subscription can download Windows 7 Beta now. All other partners can download Windows 7 Beta starting January 9, 2009 at 12:00 P.M. Pacific Time.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

*12 PST* *1 MST* *2 CST* *3 EST*
This is PM BTW.


----------



## lhowatt

what are the chances that the 2.5 mill limit will be up? i dont get home till 3 o'clock EST

Also im using an evaluation copy and am wondering if i will have to create a partition in my HDD?


----------



## niteshade

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
*12 PST* *1 MST* *2 CST* *1 EST*
This is PM BTW.

Shouldn't that be 3:00 p.m. EST ?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *niteshade*


Shouldn't that be 3:00 p.m. EST ?


Yes it should, thanks for pointing that out, I fail at typing


----------



## Vostro

EDIT: Didnt read...

Cant wait have to be at work an hour after the release at my time so hopefully I can hit download then boogie!


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Can I dual boot Win 7 with Vista or it will overwrite vista's boot loader? If it can dual boot, how do I do that with a single drive partition in two?


----------



## Korben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02* 
Can I dual boot Win 7 with Vista or it will overwrite vista's boot loader? If it can dual boot, how do I do that with a single drive partition in two?

Yeah you can dual boot them both. I'm not 100% sure though. I've been using virtualbox to run my windows 7 and mess around with it.

Edit:

Is it possible to be greedy and download both x64 and x86 versions? If so I'm sure people are going to be doing that and 2.5 million downloads are gonna go by pretty fast.


----------



## Vicarious

So this may be a stupid question, but I just signed up for an MSDN account, and everything is greyed out for downloads and keys for every product, so how will I access the Windows 7 Beta when it becomes available?


----------



## Korben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vicarious*


So this may be a stupid question, but I just signed up for an MSDN account, and everything is greyed out for downloads and keys for every product, so how will I access the Windows 7 Beta when it becomes available?










I'm pretty sure they are going to be grayed out until 12pm PST


----------



## Vicarious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korben*


I'm pretty sure they are going to be grayed out until 12pm PST


Oh ok, I was just confused since every single product was greyed out, I figured maybe there was something else I had to do or somewhere else I had to go to get it when it becomes available.


----------



## The Mad Mule

I keep wondering how bogged down the servers will be when the time comes.


----------



## hellboy_101

Time remianing is now 1 hour and 28 mins if the 3:00 Pm Est is right which means 6 to all the aussies on...

Only 2.5 millon then torrents and file hosting sites afterwards


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


Time remianing is now 1 hour and 28 mins if the 3:00 Pm Est is right which means 6 to all the aussies on...

Only 2.5 millon then torrents and file hosting sites afterwards


Wait. An hour and a half? What? It's only 10:34 PM in the Pacific Time Zone and it becomes available at 12 PM, not 12 AM. That means 13 hours and 25 minutes.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


Time remianing is now 1 hour and 28 mins if the 3:00 Pm Est is right which means 6 to all the aussies on...

Only 2.5 millon then torrents and file hosting sites afterwards


3 *PM* EST. Not AM









13 hours.


----------



## ivan0550

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


3 *PM* EST. Not AM









13 hours.


Whattt? 13 hours left??


----------



## GodofGrunts

13 more hours...


----------



## jNSK

So can someone clear my head: Is this beta? Or an RC? Or what? Maybe I didn't read it as clearly as I should.


----------



## vicious_fishes

heres the link for everyone. obviously it's not actually enabled yet.. but this is the page https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/...aspx?pv=36:350

remember to sign in with your windows live i.d first, in the top right corner.


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes* 
heres the link for everyone. obviously it's not actually enabled yet.. but this is the page https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/...aspx?pv=36:350

remember to sign in with your windows live i.d first, in the top right corner.

we have to sign in to get it huh?


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Man, I didn't notice 12PM..... thought it was gonna be released at midnight









That would have been so much cooler! haha


----------



## JontyB

i so cannot wait for this. getting up extra early (9AM NZ Time is early for me







)

good thing i have a spare unused hard drive lying around









so 9am for the kiwis, 6AM for most aussies


----------



## Kimon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JontyB* 
i so cannot wait for this. getting up extra early (9AM NZ Time is early for me







)

good thing i have a spare unused hard drive lying around









so 9am for the kiwis, 6AM for most aussies









O Boy this is going to be the first time I wake up before 10 in nearly a month. *sets alarm*


----------



## JontyB

OMG i just realised. im excited bout a windows release


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JontyB* 
OMG i just realised. im excited bout a windows release 

LMAO i know right, i havent been happy about a new OS release since windows 98!


----------



## Evostance

Is it me or is every one of those downloads greyed out so you cant click it

Quote:

Available to Levels: TechNet Plus SA Media; TechNet Plus (Retail); TechNet Direct (Retail); TechNet Plus (VL); TechNet Plus Direct (VL); TechNet Cert Partner; TechNet Gold Cert Partner;
???


----------



## gibsonnova74

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evostance*


Is it me or is every one of those downloads greyed out so you cant click it

???


You have to wait until they start allowing downloads. (12 PST)


----------



## Evostance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gibsonnova74*


You have to wait until they start allowing downloads. (12 PST)


Wait, so what time is it in PST?


----------



## dmreeves

In the Pacific time zone it's 3:09AM right now as I write this. Means t minus 8 hours 51 minutes till downloads start. I'm amazed, the windows blog page is showing a message saying server is too busy. The windows 7 page itself seems to be ok. I can only imagine how popular this download is going to be... I hope I can get a spot before they are all taken ... Good luck to you guys.

Does anyone know if we will have to sign up for this, like enter email adress and personal info? I am scared that if this takes filling out a form over a few pages it might be tough to get into due to 300000 other people trying at the same time!


----------



## dakpyro525

From a article i saw only people with vista + sp1 will be allowed to download. also meaning i think u need to prove you have a legit key.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dakpyro525*


From a article i saw only people with vista + sp1 will be allowed to download. also meaning i think u need to prove you have a legit key.



I think you might be thinking of some sort of step up, vista to windows 7, when the final is released.There was a few threads regarding that a few weeks ago.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Almost 8 AM EST, 7 more hours!


----------



## Deano12345

this is going to be fun...it will be 7 PM GMT when this comes out,everyone will be off work, at least theres 2.5 million copies


----------



## hellboy_101

Can anyone give me a time countdown update...

I'm seriosuly confused im in aussie and theres about 20 different time zones in the us


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


Can anyone give me a time countdown update...

I'm seriosuly confused im in aussie and theres about 20 different time zones in the us


7 hours 15 minutes


----------



## tatted_taz

Like it says, am I in the right place??

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/...s/default.aspx


----------



## vicious_fishes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellboy_101* 
Can anyone give me a time countdown update...

I'm seriosuly confused im in aussie and theres about 20 different time zones in the us

6.00 edst


----------



## LuminatX

Pretty sure if its coming out at 12pm
then it shall be available in 3 hours.
well im in eastern time.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

its 9 am where i am, guess ill download it for lunch


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon* 
its 9 am where i am, guess ill download it for lunch









exactly what im thinkin..
lol
im guessing it will be in this link, and select OS and it already has Windows 7 there..
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/...s/default.aspx


----------



## slim123

It's still not available here in the UK yet









anyone know the release time in the UK?

Slim123

P.S. Just realised i need a subscription lol


----------



## hellboy_101

it will become avabile at the same time everywhere as soon as its released on the site... im not to sure to goto bed just in case... and its 12:14AM

Might have to watch some dexter b4 bed


----------



## Polska

Whats the best course of action if I want to dual boot vista 32 bit and windows 7 64 bit. I want to restore a vista 32 bit image first tonight, then install 64 bit win 7 on another partition. There should be no issues with that right?


----------



## identitycrisis

if its being made available 12pm PST, its gonna be 3 pm here... on the east coast... roughly 5 and a half hours from now. Does anyone know if any registration is required? I would really like to get in on this trial and I want to be totally prepaired.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *identitycrisis* 
if its being made available 12pm PST, its gonna be 3 pm here... on the east coast... roughly 5 and a half hours from now. Does anyone know if any registration is required? I would really like to get in on this trial and I want to be totally prepaired.

theres no registration...
first come first serve...

and you know you can already obtain a copy of this right.


----------



## identitycrisis

I would prefer to go through the "Proper" methods of obtaining it, and get a legit trial key to go with it.

I mean if I don't get in on it, No skin off of my back, but Id like to see how good the OS is going to be, I dont have much to lose considering I got vista ultimate through that microsoft promo a year and half or more ago.

Im just interested to see how different it is.


----------



## LuminatX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *identitycrisis* 
I would prefer to go through the "Proper" methods of obtaining it, and get a legit trial key to go with it.

Alright.

Just saying, and there is no CD key needed.


----------



## identitycrisis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LuminatX* 
Alright.

Just saying, and there is no CD key needed.

Oh, really? I kept seeing mention of a key of some type, maybe others were mistaken...

Eh Ill give it a shot. I did the "alternate" method thing when I was younger, I'm done with the headaches that are associated with it...


----------



## Diesel Phreak

Can't wait sitting at school on a crappy macbook, just waiting lol


----------



## aksthem1

Damn it. I have to use my last DVD+R for this.


----------



## Tsuna

Im from singapore. May i know how many hours more till can i can try the beta? i have to set alarm for it!


----------



## Polska

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tsuna* 
Im from singapore. May i know how many hours more till can i can try the beta? i have to set alarm for it!

5 hours


----------



## faria

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polska* 
5 hours

5 hours counting from now?


----------



## Tsuna

wow 4am.


----------



## ChrisB17

When is this coming out for US eastern? I have waited all night.


----------



## identitycrisis

the website said 12 pm pst

so..

3 pm est


----------



## kneeki

4hrs ~15mins now!


----------



## Funcrazy1

So i just need to hop on Teamviewer at my It School and download lol woot woot im might try it at the library lol o well i kno what time it comes out cause i live in the same state as M$


----------



## killnine

Microsoft's site is being destroyed right now. I can't even get to the main Windows 7 page.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


HERE

x64 is in there.

EDIT: It appears that it's not available yet for download.


Which do i select? 
Windows 7 Beta (x64) - DVD (English) 
Or
Update for Windows 7 Beta (KB961367) (x64)


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


Which do i select? 
Windows 7 Beta (x64) - DVD (English) 
Or
Update for Windows 7 Beta (KB961367) (x64)


Both, unless you don't want the update







.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

4 hours and 30 min!
I'm pumped









All I need is a key, I can Windows 7 Beta from *cough* another area *cough* incase the servers are hammered.


----------



## identitycrisis

I was just told this morning a key is not required, anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

A key _will _be required if you want to use it past 30 days.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Both, unless you don't want the update







.


Haha thanks alot. Im really really really soo~~ excited in downloading windows 7 beta. I think that in 2 hours it would reach the 2.5 Miliion download limit.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


Haha thanks alot. Im really really really soo~~ excited in downloading windows 7 beta. I think that in 2 hours it will already reach the 2.5 Miliion download limit.


2 hours?
I'm sure it'll be gone within 1 hour.


----------



## hellboy_101

Or faster... If you want it you will have to be very quick...


----------



## TehStone

What's the point of downloading this? Won't I have to reinstall games and won't I eventually have to revert back to Vista (as I assume the final version of 7 will be a pay version).


----------



## JustusIV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehStone*


What's the point of downloading this? Won't I have to reinstall games and won't I eventually have to revert back to Vista (as I assume the final version of 7 will be a pay version).


Not a true nerd i see. 
Go listen to "It's All About The Pentiums" by weird al

Quote:



I beta tested every operation system
Gave props to some, and others? I dissed 'em
While your computer's crashin', mine's multitaskin'


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehStone*


What's the point of downloading this? Won't I have to reinstall games and won't I eventually have to revert back to Vista (as I assume the final version of 7 will be a pay version).


Everyone wants to try new things and atleast u could use it for 4 months.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


Everyone wants to try new things and atleast u could use it for 4 months.


More than four months, 7 months. It lasts until Aug 2009.


----------



## TehStone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


More than four months, 7 months. It lasts until Aug 2009.


ok not for me then (lol not a true nerd)... mebe I'm a final version kind of guy. I really want that beta background pic tho


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehStone*


What's the point of downloading this? Won't I have to reinstall games and won't I eventually have to revert back to Vista (as I assume the final version of 7 will be a pay version).


Yes you have to reinstall, and yes you will most likely have to revert back. You can dual boot though.

To answer your question though, the point is just to try it for the heck of it for most folks







. Tinkering with new things is fun. For others its an opportunity to try before they buy. To me a fresh install is no biggie as I have image backups of my os which can have me back to my old os in less then an hour, sometimes minutes depending on the backup size (minus a few game installs which I probably no longer play







). I am sure many people keep such backups, it just makes life easier.

For me personally, I have no issues with my Vista install. A beta like this could change my opinion and I may buy Windows 7 on release (currently i have no such intention).

Quote:



2 hours?
I'm sure it'll be gone within 1 hour.


i hope not, but I am ditching work an hour and a half early so I can be home at 3







(if the boss doesn't care). Otherwise, logmein!


----------



## JustusIV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TehStone*


(lol not a true nerd)


Its ok, we accept you for who you are


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoothjk*


What about Windows XP? Never installed an OS by downloading one before (only through formatting and fresh installing).



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


More than four months, 7 months. It lasts until Aug 2009.


Oh i saw wrongly. I thought it was April. If its Aug , its even better! Last time i use to reformat my com every 3 months ..


----------



## slaney30

So if I have a technet subscription and have a product key, does that mean it won't expire on me?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slaney30*


So if I have a technet subscription and have a product key, does that mean it won't expire on me?


No it will expire in Aug 2009 for you just like everyone else...


----------



## kneeki

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slaney30*


So if I have a technet subscription and have a product key, does that mean it won't expire on me?


Not until August, which is also my hope. And, unless I'm misunderstanding it: Technet subscriptions are free.


----------



## slaney30

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kneeki*


Not until August, which is also my hope. And, unless I'm misunderstanding it: Technet subscriptions are free.


Not all of them I actually paid for a subscription, I think it was like $300


----------



## Champcar

Download is up but site is getting hammered...

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/e.../dd353205.aspx


----------



## kneeki

Mhmm, there are different versions of the subscription. I really hope that the no-cost subscription still gives a key!


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kneeki*


Mhmm, there are different versions of the subscription. I really hope that the no-cost subscription still gives a key!


where do you get a no cost subscription?


----------



## Champcar

Signup up and this is what I get...

Quote:



Error

The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Champcar*


Download is up but site is getting hammered...

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/e.../dd353205.aspx


Direct link?


----------



## kneeki

Uhm, I'm actually unsure. I _think_ I have one now, but I don't know how I got it. I guess we'll find out when I try to download the .iso


----------



## Champcar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


Direct link?


No one has been able to get to the download link yet. But that is the page to sign up for the test drive.


----------



## kneeki

Also, does anyone know what build it is from the site today? Is it still 7000.0.081212-1400 ?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kneeki*


Also, does anyone know what build it is from the site today? Is it still 7000.0.081212-1400 ?


Yep, Build 7000.


----------



## slaney30

From what I understand is the free technet just gives you access to updates and certain betas. The paid subscription actually gives you a license for most of there software including OS's, Office, Etc.


----------



## Tsuna

Is the download link comfirmed yet?


----------



## Champcar

Not sure yet if the site fails to download because of traffic or because it's not 12PST yet.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

if i were you guys i would download the beta somewhere else, and just use the CD Key you get from the MS site.

certain downloads thrive on high amounts of traffic instead of choking like this.


----------



## CerberaUK

Says server is too busy when i click download :S


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


if i were you guys i would download the beta somewhere else, and just use the CD Key you get from the MS site.

certain downloads thrive on high amounts of traffic instead of choking like this.


But i think the site has the most percentage of sucessfully download the beta.


----------



## slaney30

I am downloading now after I logged into my subscription and used Microsoft's File Transfer Manager. It is going quite slow considering I have a fiber connection. Im only pulling 65kb - 75kb per second downloading. I would think there servers are getting hammered.

I will download both the 64bit and 32 bit.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Got pissed off at Microsoft's servers, and am downloading from a torrent.
Will get a CD-Key from Microsoft though.


----------



## Oblivion77

has anyone been able to download?


----------



## CerberaUK

Were do you get cd keys from? do they cost or are they free?


----------



## Champcar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oblivion77*


has anyone been able to download?


No, Microsoft.com just crashed.


----------



## sabermetrics

Anyone know if its possible to install this from XP?

I heard that you have to upgrade from Vista SP1


----------



## Soffish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Anyone know if its possible to install this from XP?

I heard that you have to upgrade from Vista SP1


I read you can only do an upgrade from Vista SP1 but there will be a clean install option available too.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i wouldn't recommend upgrading your current 24/7 use OS to this beta. the beta can have serious issues, and isn't for general use, but for testing purposes only. i would say just dual boot if you already have vista installed.


----------



## dlee7283

Why would anyone wanna use Windows 7 right now?

Aren't most OS's not ideally where they need to be until SP2?

It was that way for XP and probably that way for Vista as well.

Windows 2000 even had a SP4


----------



## Oblivion77

I am trying to use that website linked above to download, I go through the steps to fill out the info and get my email verification but I eventually get to a website and it says " The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day" anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Champcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oblivion77* 
I am trying to use that website linked above to download, I go through the steps to fill out the info and get my email verification but I eventually get to a website and it says " The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day" anyone else having this problem?

Yes. Everyone is having the same problem.


----------



## iTenEight

I can't get this 64bit download. Stuck on Loading when I click x64 english.

Someone advise next steps?


----------



## CerberaUK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iTenEight* 
I can't get this 64bit download. Stuck on Loading when I click x64 english.

Someone advise next steps?

Getting the same thing aswell


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iTenEight* 
I can't get this 64bit download. Stuck on Loading when I click x64 english.

Someone advise next steps?

Wait longer. You'll get a "Server too busy" message.

Here's what we do. Everyone stop trying to access it, and I'll get a key.


----------



## BiG O

what site are you going to and trying to get a key? I can't even find that.


----------



## Soffish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
what site are you going to and trying to get a key? I can't even find that.

Clicky!


----------



## dmreeves

Guys, you all need to stop hammering so I can have a chance to download the beta. PLEASE GUYS, FORM A LINE, TAKE A NUMBER, NO RUSH! There's still 2,229,954 seats to fill. NO PUSHING!

edit *I got through to a technet loading screen after a few tries... will see if the page loads*

Got *into a ms profile login screen then it stopped and loaded a blank page... Apparently I'm logged in, but nothings coming onto the screen*

edit *Now filling out personal info form*


----------



## Polska

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dlee7283* 
Why would anyone wanna use Windows 7 right now?

Aren't most OS's not ideally where they need to be until SP2?

It was that way for XP and probably that way for Vista as well.

Windows 2000 even had a SP4

It may not be in its ideal state, but that doesn't necessarily mean it is a bad os in that state.


----------



## Tomus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmreeves* 
Guys, you all need to stop hammering so I can have a chance to download the beta. PLEASE GUYS, FORM A LINE, TAKE A NUMBER, NO RUSH! There's still 2,229,954 seats to fill. NO PUSHING!

edit *I got through to a technet loading screen after a few tries... will see if the page loads*

Sry Im furious rusher ...can't w8 any longer


----------



## Oblivion77

I can't even download it either, I get to a certain site and it says " The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day"


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

i got to the page where i fill out my info and just as i was about to click submit it timed out!

RRRRAAAGGGEEEEE


----------



## Deano12345

im just getting the server is too busy message


----------



## iTenEight

I'm furious, technical difficulties after email verification.

***


----------



## rsfkevski

Typical MS issues with new Beta OS release!


----------



## BiG O

I thought this wasn't even available for another 2 hours or so...


----------



## iTenEight

I don't think I even WANT to download this anymore.....


----------



## Oblivion77

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iTenEight* 
I don't think I even WANT to download this anymore.....

I am stuck on the same part as you.


----------



## CerberaUK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oblivion77*


I am stuck on the same part as you.


Just got stuck after all tht time only took me 5 seconds to fill the form out



































:gunn er2:


----------



## iTenEight

Can we click back, and press the continue button again? Or will it always say NOPE.


----------



## Oblivion77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iTenEight*


Can we click back, and press the continue button again? Or will it always say NOPE.


I am at the page that says "The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day" I have just been clicking refresh.


----------



## Korben

WOW I thought this wasn't available for another 2 hours what gives Microsoft. Their server is probably struggling.

Edit:

I'm on the same page as everyone else now. Oh well looks like all 2.5 million spots are filled.


----------



## CerberaUK

Ive been doing that for the last hour lol trying to get not tht im desperate or anything


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korben*


WOW I thought this wasn't available for another 2 hours what gives Microsoft. Their server is probably struggling.


U mean the actual time is 2 hours later? Im falling asleep already. 2am in my country..


----------



## Korben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


U mean the actual time is 2 hours later? Im falling asleep already. 2am in my country..


No it seems to be available for download right now. Earlier on though everyone was saying 12PM PST 3PM EST and right now it is 1PM EST.


----------



## OptimusPrime

Loading ... Loading ... Loading.... Server is Too Busy... Loading ... Server is Too Busy

anyone get through yet?


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Korben*


No it seems to be available for download right now. Earlier on though everyone was saying 12PM PST 3PM EST and right now it is 1PM EST.


BUT , im having this 'The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.' Problem.Im really gonna fall asleep..


----------



## Knuxr

As far as I know it is still not up for download unless you have a TechNet subscription or a MSDN subscription.

Oh and that link everyone is going to is for people with a TechNet subscription maybe why they are all getting errors... If you read the Wired post it says that it will be up at 12PM PST on the Windows 7 site not the TechNet site or the MSDN site.

Everyone should read the main article again:
http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/...-get-your.html

You really think Microsoft would put it out early, so they could hear everyone complain about how they missed it because it was released early?


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knuxr*


As far as I know it is still not up for download unless you have a TechNet subscription or a MSDN subscription.

Oh and that link everyone is going to is for people with a TechNet subscription maybe why they are all getting errors... If you read the Wired post it says that it will be up at 12PM PST on the Windows 7 site not the TechNet site or the MSDN site.

Everyone should read the main article again:
http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/...-get-your.html

You really think Microsoft would put it out early, so they could hear everyone complain about how they missed it because it was released early?


Coming back in one hour. Im gonna take a nap first


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i get here, but that green thing just keeps going around in circles.


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


i get here, but that green thing just keeps going around in circles.


You have to wait a while. A long while.


----------



## quakermaas

I got past that, its a small form that you fill out.After that I got server busy, but the address was
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/*productkeys*/win7-64/enus/default.aspx


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


I got past that, its a small form that you fill out.After that I got server busy, but the address was
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/*productkeys*/win7-64/enus/default.aspx


that redirects to the windows 7 site...where the article said it would be posted. So I think I'll be refreshing the windows 7 site when it comes time for the release.


----------



## rduffy123

Everyone stop posting useless crap and read. Im really surprised at how incompetent most of you are and cant even handle time zones. If you cant figure it out, wait permanently, you dont deserve to download it.


----------



## LuminatX

i got past the small form..
it send you an email verification that you gotta click to verify ur email
then it send you to a screen saying

"You have successfully verified your e-mail address with Microsoft.com"

and thats as far as i got so far


----------



## jbobb

Is it worthwhile to ditch 32-bit Vista for the 64-bit beta of Windows 7? I havn't done a lot of research on 7 yet, but everyone I see post about it says it is by far better than Vista. Only problem for me is that whether I will buy 7 when the demo runs out or not.


----------



## Knuxr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


i get here, but that green thing just keeps going around in circles.


Does no one get the irony that he is trying to access it with Windows 7? Check his task bar lol nice one...


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knuxr*


Does no one get the irony that he is trying to access it with Windows 7? Check his task bar lol nice one...










lol i want the CD Key.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LuminatX*


i got past the small form..
it send you an email verification that you gotta click to verify ur email
then it send you to a screen saying

"You have successfully verified your e-mail address with Microsoft.com"

and thats as far as i got so far


You might get sent a key and a download link via email...I downloaded a server2003 trial of Microsoft and that is how it was done.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


lol i want the CD Key.


Which reminds me. I wonder if the Vista beta keys work with Build 7000 like they do with Build 6801.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LegendaryC*


Which reminds me. I wonder if the Vista beta keys work with Build 7000 like they do with Build 6801.










really??? dang i have my vista beta keys at home...


----------



## Eternalightwithin

what is the difference between the regular build and the "Checked" build?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rduffy123*


Everyone stop posting useless crap and read. Im really surprised at how incompetent most of you are and cant even handle time zones. If you cant figure it out, wait permanently, you dont deserve to download it.


You're cool.


----------



## slaney30

If any of you have a technet account, log in and goto Downloads. Once there you can choose OS's and Windows 7 beta is available in there. It will use the Microsoft File Transfer Manager and download. I am downloading 64 bit right now and am about 50% done, at about 337kbps currently.

So if you already have a technet subscription you can get it easily.


----------



## .Style

Technet subsrctiption is like 300 bux...i think ill wait..lol


----------



## AMDCAMARO

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slaney30*


If any of you have a technet account, log in and goto Downloads. Once there you can choose OS's and Windows 7 beta is available in there. It will use the Microsoft File Transfer Manager and download. I am downloading 64 bit right now and am about 50% done, at about 337kbps currently.

So if you already have a technet subscription you can get it easily.


Can you provide a link please?


----------



## .Style

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMDCAMARO*


Can you provide a link please?


https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/...s/default.aspx


----------



## Knuxr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/...s/default.aspx


Yea the sub is like $300 I think I can wait 45 min.....


----------



## Rino

someone post the link when the download is up for everyone like 3pm est.


----------



## Sukach

https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/...lt.aspx?ppud=4


----------



## Infamoussigo

how many steps are there to this process?
I click on the download tab then it asks me what my my name is and what kind of windows im currently using and a couple more questions then i submitted it and got "server too busy" anybody get further than that


----------



## rduffy123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


You're cool.


you're cooler....


----------



## rarnold

30mins.


----------



## vtech1

lol u guys are like vultures, i can see the M$ servers overloading now cus so many people want windows 7

EDIT: including me


----------



## .Style

28 mins!!! Woot!!!

Edit: 27!!!!

Edit2: 26!!!!

Edit3: 25!!!!!!!

Edit4: 24!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit5: 23!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit6: 22!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit7: 21!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Edit8: getting bored now....17...


----------



## Eternalightwithin

what is the difference between checked and "regular" editions?


----------



## sherlok

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eternalightwithin* 
what is the difference between checked and "regular" editions?

Checked doesn't seem to have the mp3 warning, but that's all I see - don't actually know just an observation


----------



## Duesco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vtech1* 
lol u guys are like vultures, i can see the M$ servers overloading now cus so many people want windows 7

EDIT: including me









*circles the MS server like an AC-130 waiting for an air support call*

>_> What?


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Duesco where did u get ur Vista SP2?


----------



## vtech1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duesco* 
*circles the MS server like an AC-130 waiting for an air support call*

>_> What?

*circles the MS server like a vulture waiting for a chance to get the meal* or in this case win7


----------



## Duesco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02* 
Duesco where did u get ur Vista SP2?

There was a link to the process to get the SP2 beta on OCN somewhere...

You're not missing much, honestly.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

only some updates that can get from win updates?


----------



## Evostance

6minutes...

Already got WiC on download too. Gna be a heavy night


----------



## Duesco

Yeah, you have to tell Windows Update to see the SP2 package.

Five minutes.


----------



## Evostance

4 minutes


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Time to stress test Microsoft's servers?


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02* 
Time to stress test Microsoft's servers?

lol


----------



## Evostance

3minutes


----------



## .Style

3 mins!!!!

Edit darnit


----------



## Rino

2 min


----------



## Evostance

Haha









1 minute!!


----------



## t3lancer2006

1 minute!

edit: ^^^^ too fast lol


----------



## Ducky

On eminure


----------



## Silver_WRX02

1min


----------



## .Style

1 min!


----------



## Evostance

Ha beat you all









30 secs!


----------



## Sukach

if it's another hour i'll kill you all. JK


----------



## Infamoussigo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sukach* 
if it's another hour i'll kill you all. JK

hahaha


----------



## Evostance

Gog ogogogogog

EDIT: Where is it...


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sukach* 
if it's another hour i'll kill you all. JK

lol


----------



## hellboy_101

0 it seems


----------



## Ducky

.. where is it?


----------



## falco216

One o' clock!









For me anyway.


----------



## cougar62

where is it?


----------



## .Style

where?


----------



## Eternalightwithin

3PM EST here, still greyed out >.<


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Nothing.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Stop stealing all my internetz, the site is too slow!


----------



## Nirran

Seems to be inactive still.


----------



## Licht

3PM Still nothing.


----------



## lhowatt

come on...


----------



## Evostance

http://wwp.greenwichmeantime.com/tim.../pacific-time/

12:02pm PST!


----------



## Rino

zzz i guess M$ fails again


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Damn its not working


----------



## Ducky

Microsoft, you fail at a simple countdown code.


----------



## airick13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Microsoft, you fail at a simple countdown code.

again


----------



## VincentJ

Server busy still.


----------



## lhowatt

everyone make sure your signed in


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Microsoft, you fail at a simple countdown code.

lol


----------



## cougar62

Wheres the link of where it should be exactly?


----------



## hellboy_101

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/e.../dd353205.aspx That's the link engadget is giving out on thier site but you seem to still get server busy


----------



## ShadowGun

come on


----------



## Vicarious

How about this link?

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/e...dd353205.aspx#


----------



## Evostance

Welcome Evostance | Sign out

Why, why is it still greyed out!!!

Cant you tell the time?!


----------



## Eternalightwithin

Microsoft: Haha, look at all those ****** noobz
Win7 Beta tester #19542323 : Noooooooooooooo


----------



## arestaja

Meh, might aswell download via torrent.


----------



## Infamoussigo

I believe the grayed out downloads are for subscribers only
Otherwise you'll be getting server too busy


----------



## Evostance

UGGGH

Server is too busy


----------



## cougar62

server too busy? the server must be getting spammed out of its mind right now...


----------



## .Style

Dammit just filled in all mah details but keep getting server too busy!!!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

I just want a key


----------



## {core2duo}werd

it's like a DOS attack...


----------



## lhowatt

i signed into windows live or whatever on the site do i have to do anything more?


----------



## Vicarious

For the current page to keep everyone updated!

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/e.../dd353205.aspx


----------



## slaney30

Some people are able to download. My download just went from 450kbps to 60kbps









It looks like downloads are happening at the moment for some individuals.


----------



## Ducky

So what's the difference between x84 and x64 ?


----------



## urgrandpasdog

UUUgh, server is too busy..... man, M$ of all companies should be able to set up enough servers to run this....


----------



## Evostance

Oh cumon MS.

Anyone get us a direct link?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slaney30* 
Some people are able to download. My download just went from 450kbps to 60kbps









It looks like downloads are happening at the moment for some individuals.

Screw downloading









I already have a copy, I want a key...
If someone can access the site, try to grab two 64 bit keys please, one for me


----------



## rarnold

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
So what's the difference between x84 and x64 ?

32bit and 64bit


----------



## lhowatt

do i need to do anything more than sign in using my windows live account?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
So what's the difference between x84 and x64 ?

x86 = 32 bit
x64 = 64 bit


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
So what's the difference between x84 and x64 ?

32 and 64 bit, respectively.


----------



## slaney30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
So what's the difference between x84 and x64 ?

x64 is 64 bit
x86 is 32 bit.


----------



## Evostance

The site won't even refresh now. Its just constantly loading..


----------



## airick13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evostance* 
The site won't even refresh now. Its just constantly loading..

should have been prepared with multiple tabs. muwahah


----------



## lhowatt

does it just go to server too busy or does it just take forever to load for you guys?


----------



## Oblivion77

The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ducky

That's dumb, why would they call it x86 then instead of the typical x32?


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

I got the constant loading, I left it alone and now have a MS windows with a spinning loading circle on the page


----------



## Evostance

EDIT: Damn they put redirects on


----------



## B-rad G.

multiple tabs ftw....wont get past the information page tho.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
That's dumb, why would they call it x86 then instead of the typical x32?

32 bit has always been labeled x86, not x32.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
That's dumb, why would they call it x86 then instead of the typical x32?

32bit has always been referred to as x86...... I know it doesn't make sense, but thats how it is.


----------



## Commended

Stuck on the Test drive the Windows 7 beta page and this little circley thing in the middle seems to be loading hmmm


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evostance* 
EDIT: Damn they put redirects on









doesnt work at all..it redirects you. If you're trolling..I hate you.


----------



## .Style

Still server is too busy for me....


----------



## hellboy_101

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

thats the direct link for 64 bit


----------



## Sistum Id

I got past the server busy but now I have a green dots making a circle. Is that normal?


----------



## BigJeebz

Someone over on SD posted these direct download links...

x86
hxxp://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso

x64 version
hxxp://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO

they seem to be working at the moment.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Commended* 
Stuck on the Test drive the Windows 7 beta page and this little circley thing in the middle seems to be loading hmmm

im in the same boat bud..let me know if it does anything


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

I really only want a key.
I already have the .iso


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
That's dumb, why would they call it x86 then instead of the typical x32?


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Grrrrrrrrr.......... this sucks...... M$ get your crap together and make this work!


----------



## Tsuna

Woke up 2 times and this is the results i get..


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
I really only want a key.
I already have the .iso


Do you have the 64bit iso ?


----------



## Evostance

*DIRECT DOWNLOAD LINKS*

Copy and paste them, replace the h**p with http. Do not click, you must copy and paste

*X64 Version*
h**p://wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO

*X86 Version*
h**p://wb.dlservice.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso


----------



## hellboy_101

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

^^ Same links are working for me at 1.6 meg down


----------



## JontyB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellboy_101* 
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

thats the direct link for 64 bit


you my friend, are god. +rep


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellboy_101* 
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

thats the direct link for 64 bit

Maybe so, but we need keys right?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

why would you want to download if you don't have the CD key? you might as well download it from a torrent then.


----------



## Duesco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hellboy_101* 
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

thats the direct link for 64 bit

I LOVE YOU FOREVER.

*begins transition to Windows 7 64-bit*


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

^^ Same links are working for me at 1.6 meg down


is that x86 or x64?


----------



## BiG O

Yeah, the direct links are great...but that doesnt really help with the no key issue...


----------



## crackzattic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigJeebz*


Someone over on SD posted these direct download links...

x86
hxxp://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso

x64 version
hxxp://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO

they seem to be working at the moment.


working for me but will this give u a key or do u still have to go through the site for a key?


----------



## MBkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

thats the direct link for 64 bit


What about the 32 bit direct link?


----------



## hellboy_101

I havent managed to get that yet...

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

64bit direct link to windows 7 beta...

You wont need a key for the first 30 days after that there are methods


----------



## falco216

"Service unavailable"

Anyone else getting this?


----------



## evilspongebob72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigJeebz*


Someone over on SD posted these direct download links...

x86
hxxp://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso

x64 version
hxxp://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO

they seem to be working at the moment.


50kb/s on these D :


----------



## dralb

What is up with the no key issue? All 2.5 mil gone in 19 minutes??


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72*


50kb/s on these D :


Im getting 2.8 MB/s here at work







.


----------



## hellboy_101

1.6 meg a second down on these

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

64 bit direct link


----------



## Silver_WRX02

The 64bit only 2.44GB?


----------



## .Style

ranging from 175kb/sec to 195kb/sec..not bad..3 hours tho


----------



## chil3nito

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duesco*


I LOVE YOU FOREVER.

*begins transition to Windows 7 64-bit*


man i love u 2 no ****


----------



## BiG O

13 minutes left on the 64 bit version for me...but I still need a key...this is ridiculous.


----------



## evilspongebob72

the one I was downloading was 3.2gb...hmm


----------



## hellboy_101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


The 64bit only 2.44GB?


Thats what it says cant see how big the 32bit is though

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

X64 Direct Link^^


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


1.6 meg a second down on these

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

64 bit direct link


Its working but I'm only getting ~600kbps..... on my 6meg connection =(


----------



## MESeidel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


I havent managed to get that yet...

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

64bit direct link to windows 7 beta...

You wont need a key for the first 30 days after that there are methods


How did you get that link,
I want a different language version^^


----------



## Commended

768 kb/sec


----------



## jacksknight

Didnt the original post say avalible after 12pm PST? I mean it could be anytime AFTER 12pm then.....


----------



## dralb

grrr, who cares about the DL if there are no keys? You all can do what you'd like, I would prefer to get a valid key. I can DL it later.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


Didnt the original post say avalible after 12pm PST? I mean it could be anytime AFTER 12pm then.....


Please no.... even M$ isn't that evil.


----------



## hellboy_101

I got very lucky by keeping down F5 and back...

I'm still tryin to get the 32bit link but no luck yet


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dralb*


grrr, who cares about the DL if there are no keys? You all can do what you'd like, I would prefer to get a valid key. I can DL it later.


you can install it, then enter the key later.


----------



## Evostance

Its gone...

"Could not find the requested file on the server"

I was in the middle of downloading. Some people must have super fast connections


----------



## northbayvallejo

you don't need a key...







if yah know wat i mean


----------



## AMOCO

800 kb/sec here


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


you can install it, then enter the key later.


yeah, but that is assuming there will be keys later. I don't want to go through the DL and install just to find out that I am SOL on a key. (also, I am at work and would prefer to DL it to my home PC. Worse comes to worse, I can get it here, but.....

Quote:



Originally Posted by *northbayvallejo*


you don't need a key...







if yah know wat i mean



I do, but see, I have this wierd quality called morality. I prefer to do things legitimately


----------



## t3lancer2006

350 kb/sec


----------



## Sistum Id

BS, I was in and typing my info and when I clicked submit I got server busy!!!


----------



## BigJeebz

x86
hxxp://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso

x64 version
hxxp://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO


----------



## lhowatt

so where can we get keys?


----------



## Ducky

I'm still on the loading green dot things x.x


----------



## stumped

how do you go about getting a key? (I mean one from MS)


----------



## Sabzi

im confused as to how to get a key, do i need an account with someone>


----------



## B-rad G.

download complete...still no luck on a key though.


----------



## jacksknight

Why are there two diffrent file sizes? one is 2.44 the other is 3.2gb???


----------



## .Style

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sistum Id*


BS, I was in and typing my info and when I clicked submit I got server busy!!!


Same here


----------



## hellboy_101

wats the difference betwwen those and this http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso two total different sizes


----------



## Champcar

Downloading at 4.5 mb/s ....love my work connection


----------



## evilspongebob72

is the 64bit version 3.2gb or 2.44gb as I can get both to download?


----------



## rarnold

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


Why are there two diffrent file sizes? one is 2.44 the other is 3.2gb???


3.2 gb is the 64 bit


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


I'm still on the loading green dot things x.x


me too.


----------



## Oblivion77

Yeah one is 3.2GB one is 2.4GB?


----------



## evilspongebob72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rarnold*


3.2 gb is the 64 bit


some of the 64bit links on here link to the 32bit version then


----------



## rarnold

CUL*X*FRE_EN_DVD.SO = 64bit
CULFRE_EN_DVD.ISO = 32bit


----------



## Evostance

Um guys..

Quote:



The beta is available in English (32-bit and 64-bit), German (32-bit and 64-bit), Japanese (32-bit and 64-bit), Arabic (32-bit and 64-bit), and Hindi (32-bit). Once you have the .iso image downloaded, I recommend you use IMGBurn to burn it to a DVD. The beta supports clean installs and Windows Vista SP1 to Windows 7 upgrades. You can only install the Ultimate edition. *You should receive a beta key by e-mail sometime after you download the build.* Microsoft gives the following minimum hardware recommendations for the Windows 7 Beta (and notes that they can change before the final)


http://arstechnica.com/journals/micr...-available-now
Um...damn

Just had to change the links. MS removed the other files :s

*X64 Version*
http://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3...XFRE_EN_DVD.ISO

*X86 Version*
http://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3...LFRE_EN_DVD.iso


----------



## ljason8eg

lol links don't even work for me...just my luck


----------



## hellboy_101

Both are from microsoft i dont know which one i should be getting


----------



## .Style

Data Transfer Interrupted

The connection to profile.microsoft.com has terminated unexpectedly. Some data may have been transferred.

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oblivion77*


Yeah one is 3.2GB one is 2.4GB?


1 of them is fake im sure. When everyone is looking for something..they will download anything. I've got about 5 minutes left on the smaller one. I'll burn it and let people know if it's legit or not.

EDIT: looks like it just canceled my download after 2.1 GB...wooooooooooww. What is going on?


----------



## tronath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


Why are there two diffrent file sizes? one is 2.44 the other is 3.2gb???


2.4gb = X86
3.2gb = X64


----------



## dralb

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evostance*


Um guys..

Um...damn


----------



## .Style

dammit i thought i was getting 64 bit and already 7% trhough....although its the 2.4 gb...dammm....should i stop and go for 64 bit!?!? argh decision!!!


----------



## hellboy_101

no we can still get the keys when they are released find out where start download kill download recieve email hopefully that simple


----------



## evilspongebob72

so what do we do :?


----------



## Evostance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ljason8eg*


lol links don't even work for me...just my luck


Work for me still


----------



## idiotninja

The links on technet don't work anymore.


----------



## Duesco

...I think we vaporized their server?


----------



## tronath

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


dammit i thought i was getting 64 bit and already 7% trhough....although its the 2.4 gb...dammm....should i stop and go for 64 bit!?!? argh decision!!!


yes stop that one. I'm using this link for the X64 version:

download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO


----------



## BiG O

404 page not found error now when i click the page that WAS giving me server too busy. Did they take it down?


----------



## arestaja

My x64 download works fine, doing 650kb/s and 1h 20mins to go


----------



## voice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


404 page not found error now when i click the page that WAS giving me server too busy. Did they take it down?


I think so. That's all i get now.


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

I think it's dead guys 
Quote:



We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found.


----------



## Ducky

I don't trust the links we got for 32 and 64 bit.. Hrm..


----------



## Oblivion77

I hope it doesn't randomly get interrupted again, it happened once already -.-


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Damn, I need a key


----------



## hellboy_101

32 bit
Code:
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

64bit
Code:

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO

Real ones working perfectly

2.4Gb is 32bit
3.15Gb is 64bit


----------



## Evostance

Darn, I didn't read you have to upgrade from Vista SP1..

Going to have to install SP1 to VPC

8hours 54mins remaining


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evostance*


Darn, I didn't read you have to upgrade from Vista SP1..

Going to have to install SP1 to VPC

8hours 54mins remaining


Why would you use Windows 7 on a VM?
Unless VPC means something else?


----------



## evilspongebob72

downloading 30kb/s off this

Code:


Code:


http://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO

64 bit


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evostance*


Darn, I didn't read you have to upgrade from Vista SP1..

Going to have to install SP1 to VPC

8hours 54mins remaining


u don't have to, u can do a clean install.


----------



## Champcar

Damn down to 2 mb/s now


----------



## hellboy_101

You don't you can do a clean install on a second hdd or partition otherwise to upgrade yes you will


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evostance*


Darn, I didn't read you have to upgrade from Vista SP1..

Going to have to install SP1 to VPC

8hours 54mins remaining


Thats only if you want to do an upgrade, you can still do a clean install.


----------



## Sistum Id

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evostance*


Darn, I didn't read you have to upgrade from Vista SP1..

Going to have to install SP1 to VPC

8hours 54mins remaining


Where is it telling you this?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evostance*


Darn, I didn't read you have to upgrade from Vista SP1..

Going to have to install SP1 to VPC


you don't HAVE to upgrade from vista, you can do a clean install. vista sp1 is just the only OS you CAN do an upgrade from.


----------



## hellboy_101

32 bit
Code:
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

64bit
Code:

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO

Real ones working perfectly

2.4Gb is 32bit
3.15Gb is 64bit


----------



## jacksknight

got 800kbs+ on the smaller file, only 400kbps on the bigger file


----------



## Evostance

Ah thats ok. Since this Vista im on now is my main OS i dont particularly want to install a beta on top of it when I've got all my Final Year Project work to do at Uni, so theres no guarentte some of the programs I use will work the same on Windows 7


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


32 bit
Code:
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

64bit
Code:

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO

Real ones working perfectly

2.4Gb is 32bit
3.15Gb is 64bit


Stop posting the same thing.


----------



## .Style

WindowsÂ® 7 Beta coming soon!

Thats all i get now on the technet page..guessing they had to shut it down for now?


----------



## The.Pr0fess0r

LOL

Now it says Win 7 Beta coming soon!


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


32 bit
Code:
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

64bit
Code:

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO

Real ones working perfectly

2.4Gb is 32bit
3.15Gb is 64bit



lol...how many times you gonna post that? Put them in your sig or something...no need to kep posting it


----------



## TheCh3F

Yeah, its done for now. Download while u can. Get a key if you're lucky.


----------



## falco216

Quote:



WindowsÂ® 7 Beta coming soon!


lol


----------



## Ducky

So is anyone still downloading from the official microsoft page?


----------



## idiotninja

Should I end the download because it says beta coming soon?


----------



## hellboy_101

I was keeping it on the latest page... but sig sounds good... wasn't spamming sorry


----------



## lhowatt

so do those links that were posted do anything for us? can we get keys from them?


----------



## Name Change

Seems like exact same build I seen on torrent site, over week and half ago.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Links no worky


----------



## Silver_WRX02

So the 2.5mill keys gone?


----------



## weidass

yes, end the download..... free up some bandwidth







(im kidding btw)


----------



## Vicarious

This reminds me of trying to get a BoC on WOOT...


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Lol.


----------



## .Style

Well i'm still downloading from the linsk posted above...wil tell ya'll what happens when it finishes in 2 hours!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

By the way hellboy, your links don't work anymore...
They don't work because its not the full link click on it, it has ... randomly in both of them.


----------



## hellboy_101

Ok no they dont still working for my download though just cant start the download from them anymore


----------



## lhowatt

10 hours for me!

this sucks because i know im gonna get the urge to play some games later on tonight!


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


By the way hellboy, your links don't work anymore...
They don't work because its not the full link click on it, it has ... randomly in both of them.


Im still downloading from the 64 bit link...at least until they kill it







.

LOL. just checked the speed. It WAS going at 3MB/sec...now it's down to 300KB. Sick.


----------



## Oblivion77

So do we get the keys through emails?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

i think our best bet at getting keys is here http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/ whenever they decide to update that page.


----------



## Eternalightwithin

I'm at work (hospital Research wing) BWUAHAHA 800kb/s


----------



## Champcar

Downloads are getting slower by the second.


----------



## Evostance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


Im still downloading from the 64 bit link...at least until they kill it







.

LOL. just checked the speed. It WAS going at 3MB/sec...now it's down to 300KB. Sick.


Ditto
8hours left for me. Had to go and buy a digital copy of World in Conflict on the same night didn't I...44hours left for that :s

Has anyone got the link to the patch so it doesn't bork our MP3s?


----------



## idiotninja

49 more min.


----------



## B-rad G.

32-bit done.
64-bit [18% @ 771kb/s] [58 min 30 sec]

blarrrghhhh


----------



## rarnold

Still going @ 600k/sec


----------



## hellboy_101

Ok working links back up in sig thanks for the head up + rep


----------



## TheCh3F

K this is phail news now. Discussion should be in another thread.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

why don't you guys just download the torrent? it's the same exact download, and you aren't getting cd keys with those downloads anyways...


----------



## cerealk1ll3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72*


downloading 30kb/s off this

Code:


Code:


http://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO

64 bit


This guy's one still works.


----------



## Champcar

64bit 49% done @ 1.24 mb/s 21 min left.


----------



## Evostance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


why don't you guys just download the torrent? it's the same exact download, and you aren't getting cd keys with those downloads anyways...


Coz this is direct from MS and legal?

EDIT: Forgot to mention torrents are slow and gay


----------



## hellboy_101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


why don't you guys just download the torrent? it's the same exact download, and you aren't getting cd keys with those downloads anyways...


Well no torrent ive ever used has maxed out my connection microsoft and nvidia servers love doing that so i dont like torrents


----------



## xShiFTx

Download done.. Going to burn to cd here shortly.


----------



## falco216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


why don't you guys just download the torrent? it's the same exact download, and you aren't getting cd keys with those downloads anyways...


Direct link > torrent.


----------



## killnine

We still gotta get a key, tho. That's the unfortunate thing....


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falco216*


Direct link > torrent.


No, you'll probably get better speeds.


----------



## evilspongebob72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cerealk1ll3r*


This guy's one still works.


I feel loved









you guys are so lucky you don't live in Northern Ireland...our internet is awful

I'm getting steady 50kb/s


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xShiFTx*


Download done.. Going to burn to cd here shortly.


It won't fit on a CD....


----------



## cerealk1ll3r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *killnine*


We still gotta get a key, tho. That's the unfortunate thing....


D: How do we get one.


----------



## xShiFTx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *urgrandpasdog*


It won't fit on a CD....


DVD


----------



## dralb

166 here. 5 1/2 hours, lol. I wish I were at home. Oh well. I really hope thi sis enough to get a key.


----------



## falco216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


No, you'll probably get better speeds.


Was getting 50 kb/s on the torrent, 600 kb/s through the direct link.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xShiFTx*


DVD










That's better. lol.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falco216*


Was getting 50 kb/s on the torrent, 600 kb/s through the direct link.


you must not have your torrenting program and/or ports set up correctly.


----------



## MBkilla

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


32-bit done.
64-bit [18% @ 771kb/s] [58 min 30 sec]

blarrrghhhh


anyone that has a copy of the 32bit ver want to direct link with me through team veiwer 4?


----------



## .Style

NOOOOOOOOO i think my link got killed!


----------



## vtech1

look at my speed


----------



## Commended

God from 700 kb/sec to 100kb/sec ???? wth??


----------



## Evostance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


NOOOOOOOOO i think my link got killed!


Direct link via FF or through MS java crap?


----------



## Microsis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtech1*


look at my speed 










Damn! what ISP?


----------



## .Style

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evostance*


Direct link via FF or through MS java crap?


Direct link via FF..just got to 500 megs then said it had completed....


----------



## khurios2000

x86 version
hxxp://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso
x64 version
hxxp://download.microsoft.com/download/6/3/3/633118BD-6C3D-45A4-B985-F0FDFFE1B021/EN/7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULXFRE_EN_DVD.ISO


----------



## vtech1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Microsis*


Damn! what ISP?


optimum online boost


----------



## Evostance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Direct link via FF..just got to 500 megs then said it had completed....


Odd. Ive gta leave my PC on all night. Got my tracers LEDs shining right into my bed...


----------



## [Alsharifi]

None of the direct download links works for me in Chrome, but they work in IE, now downloading at 700KB/sec.


----------



## rush340

Wow, getting about 6 mb/s on college Computer Science dept. account.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtech1*


look at my speed 










lucky ****** lol


----------



## falco216

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


you must not have your torrenting program and/or ports set up correctly.


Torrents will never be as fast as http due to leechers.

1000 seeders 8000 leechers on the 7 torrent, slow speed.

Http > torrent.


----------



## vtech1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rush340*


Wow, getting about 6 mb/s on college Computer Science dept. account.


u got proof like me?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *falco216*


Torrents will never be as fast as http due to leechers.

1000 seeders 8000 leechers on the 7 torrent, slow speed.

Http > torrent.


but 50 kb/s... you just don't have it set up right.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtech1*


u got proof like me?










It's not a competition.

I got a key, my day is complete


----------



## Champcar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vtech1*


u got proof like me?


No one cares about proof.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*









It's not a competition.

I got a key, my day is complete










how?


----------



## hellboy_101

How'd you get a key share please!!!


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*









It's not a competition.

I got a key, my day is complete










and how did you manage that?


----------



## vtech1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*









It's not a competition.

I got a key, my day is complete










where do i get the key?


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*









It's not a competition.

I got a key, my day is complete










How did you get a key???


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

I just got quoted like 8 times.
I can't tell you, but I can tell you that Technet Subscribers get 2 keys each.


----------



## hellboy_101

Which mean that normal users cant get one


----------



## K3VL4R

Wow. A bunch of reading for nothing there trying to find a link for a key. Why is everyone panicking to get the ISO downloaded ? You can get that anytime from wherever. It is the serial that makes your copy legit.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*









I just got quoted like 8 times.
I can't tell you, but I can tell you that Technet Subscribers get 2 keys each.


YOU CAN"T TELL!

dude you gotta come up with something better than that


----------



## Evostance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


YOU CAN"T TELL!

dude you gotta come up with something better than that


You know a technet subscriber then..


----------



## hellboy_101

We are trying to get the link b4 mircosoft get wise and kill it... the key well there are other means to make it legit...


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


YOU CAN"T TELL!

dude you gotta come up with something better than that


There has to be a way....


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


YOU CAN"T TELL!

dude you gotta come up with something better than that


Um no, I don't have to tell you anything...at all.
Why would I lie though, I got a key from a good friend who has a Technet subscription...


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


YOU CAN"T TELL!

dude you gotta come up with something better than that


Did you not understand his post? He knows someone that has a technet subscription, and he got the second key. I might know someone too...I'll have to check now...thanks for the info Project.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evostance*


You know a technet subscriber then..


Exactly


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


We are trying to get the link b4 mircosoft get wise and kill it... the key well there are other means to make it legit...


1. Stop talking about cracking it here.

2. If you're gonna crack it, why would you waste time downloading it from the MS site when you could just torrent it...weird.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


Did you not understand his post? He knows someone that has a technet subscription, and he got the second key. I might know someone too...I'll have to check now...thanks for the info Project.


Exactly...some people just don't get it...


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


Did you not understand his post? He knows someone that has a technet subscription, and he got the second key. I might know someone too...I'll have to check now...thanks for the info Project.


no i didn't understand his post

sorry everyone i mis understood lol


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
no i didn't understand his post

sorry everyone i mis understood lol

It's cool


----------



## jacksknight

Just posted on the RSS blog

Today, January 09, 2009, 17 minutes ago | Brandon LeBlanc
Due to very heavy traffic weâ€™re seeing as a result of interest in the Windows 7 Beta, we are adding some additional infrastructure support to the Microsoft.com properties before we post the public beta. We want to ensure customers have the best possible experience when downloading the beta, and Iâ€™ll be posting here again soon once the beta goes live. Stay tuned! We are excited that you are excited!

Told ya it said sometime AFTER 12pst so its not even out yet.


----------



## shedokan

thankq looks good.


----------



## Evostance

this is what microsoft said:

"We've had some reports over the last few hours where customers have been receiving errors when requesting Windows 7 Beta product keys. We can confirm that we are having trouble distributing Windows 7 Beta product keys right now. Since Windows has a grace period built in before a product key is required, please don't hesitate to download and use the Beta without the product key. "


----------



## hellboy_101

it's not cracking... Your allowed to use windows without a serial then you can rearm it as it is a beta...

Also this just come off the ms blog

Update on Windows 7 Beta Availability
Saturday, 10 January 2009 6:53 AM

Due to very heavy traffic we're seeing as a result of interest in the Windows 7 Beta, we are adding some additional infrastructure support to the Microsoft.com properties before we post the public beta. We want to ensure customers have the best possible experience when downloading the beta, and I'll be posting here again soon once the beta goes live. Stay tuned! We are excited that you are excited!


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evostance* 
this is what microsoft said:

"We've had some reports over the last few hours where customers have been receiving errors when requesting Windows 7 Beta product keys. We can confirm that we are having trouble distributing Windows 7 Beta product keys right now. Since Windows has a grace period built in before a product key is required, please don't hesitate to download and use the Beta without the product key. "

awesome +rep


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Pretty cool!


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsis* 
awesome +rep

HEY! i posted it first ;-(


----------



## Evostance

^^ lol i just copied what someone else said in another topic. Rep them

EDIT: Awwww, heres your Rep


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
Just posted on the RSS blog

Today, January 09, 2009, 17 minutes ago | Brandon LeBlanc
Due to very heavy traffic weâ€™re seeing as a result of interest in the Windows 7 Beta, we are adding some additional infrastructure support to the Microsoft.com properties before we post the public beta. We want to ensure customers have the best possible experience when downloading the beta, and Iâ€™ll be posting here again soon once the beta goes live. Stay tuned! We are excited that you are excited!

Told ya it said sometime AFTER 12pst so its not even out yet.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evostance* 
this is what microsoft said:

"We've had some reports over the last few hours where customers have been receiving errors when requesting Windows 7 Beta product keys. We can confirm that we are having trouble distributing Windows 7 Beta product keys right now. Since Windows has a grace period built in before a product key is required, please don't hesitate to download and use the Beta without the product key. "

Cool, maybe we will get our keys after all =)


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
Just posted on the RSS blog

Today, January 09, 2009, 17 minutes ago | Brandon LeBlanc
Due to very heavy traffic weâ€™re seeing as a result of interest in the Windows 7 Beta, we are adding some additional infrastructure support to the Microsoft.com properties before we post the public beta. We want to ensure customers have the best possible experience when downloading the beta, and Iâ€™ll be posting here again soon once the beta goes live. Stay tuned! We are excited that you are excited!

Told ya it said sometime AFTER 12pst so its not even out yet.

Whats the link to the blog?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
HEY! i posted it first ;-(

I repped ya for it.


----------



## JontyB

can we have a link when rss says its up? where is that refering to? cheers


----------



## .Style

Link to the blog please?


----------



## jacksknight

Here it is ;-)

http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/MainFeed.aspx

EDIT

It said on the blog yesterday if you subscribe you will be notified when it releases too.


----------



## Radiix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
Here it is ;-)

http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/MainFeed.aspx

Thanks!


----------



## vtech1

if anyone has a spare key can they PM it to me PLZ, im willing to give something of equal value back


----------



## Evostance

Hmm, is this the fastest growing thread lol. +30 pages in 1 hour


----------



## {core2duo}werd

beta postponed


----------



## JontyB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
Here it is ;-)

http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/MainFeed.aspx

EDIT

It said on the blog yesterday if you subscribe you will be notified when it releases too.

"Server is too busy"

...wonder why


----------



## Champcar

Quote:

January 9, 2009 (Computerworld) Microsoft Corp. postponed the roll-out of the Windows 7 beta today, citing "very heavy traffic" on its Web site.

The company did not offer a new schedule for delivering the beta of its newest operating system.

"Due to very heavy traffic we're seeing as a result of interest in the Windows 7 Beta, we are adding some additional infrastructure support to Microsoft.com properties before we post the public Beta today," a spokeswoman said in an instant message reply to earlier questions about the Microsoft.com's performance. "We want to ensure customers have the best possible experience when downloading the Beta.
Nice one MS


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
beta postponed

Interesting:

Quote:

By using the same "slmgr -rearm" command that gained notoriety after Windows Vista's debut, users can extend that trial period to a total of 120 days.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Evostance* 
Hmm, is this the fastest growing thread lol. +30 pages in 1 hour

One of the fastest growing threads.
I think the Pure Action one was the only one that was bigger.


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
beta postponed

It doesnt say anything about being postponed, it hasnt even gone live yet. They are just making assumptions about everything we already know.


----------



## Champcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
It doesnt say anything about being postponed, it hasnt even gone live yet. They are just making assumptiong about everything we already know.

Do you not know how to read? Its saying postpone in the title and in the first sentence in the article.


----------



## kneeki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vtech1* 
u got proof like me?

I'm faster.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
It doesnt say anything about being postponed, it hasnt even gone live yet. They are just making assumptiong about everything we already know.

lol

Quote:

*Microsoft postpones Windows 7 public beta*
that's the title

on another note








http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/0...ember-to-patch


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Wow.... in the windows team blog, the link for "update on windows 7 beta availability" leads to the "server is too busy" page.... they can't even keep their "news" setup running...


----------



## BigJeebz

Hmm hadn't heard about this rearm code before.
http://www.computerworld.com/action/...icleId=9011482

If this works it will allow anyone who downloads W7 to use it for 120 days without a key... Interesting.


----------



## Ducky




----------



## usapatriot

Is there a problem, because I can't find any download links?


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 









http://www.neowin.net/news/main/09/0...ember-to-patch

lol


----------



## kneeki

^^ Ducky wins!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 









Holy cow!


----------



## Microsis

260K/sec here.... stupid DSL


----------



## usapatriot

Where are you guys downloading it from?


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Champcar* 
Do you not know how to read? Its saying postpone in the title and in the first sentence in the article.

Yeah i can read, did you read the article? It doesnt say anything about MS postponing to another date. Also nowhere on MS's website does it say they are postponing to a new date. All it says is they are trying to get more organized before they do release it.


----------



## criminal

I got keys! Yay!


----------



## Sukach

Keys? Plural????


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *criminal* 
I got keys! Yay!

I'm guessing you know a Technet subscriber? (or are a technet subscriber for that matter).


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Microsoft's Servers' stress test fail. They need stronger servers.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
beta postponed


Quote:

By using the same "slmgr -rearm" command that gained notoriety after Windows Vista's debut, users can extend that trial period to a total of 120 days.
That's from the same link. Looks like we don't have to fight the crowd after all...we'll still get ~4 months out of it without a key.


----------



## usapatriot

Where are you guys downloading it from and getting your keys?


----------



## Champcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
Yeah i can read, did you read the article? It doesnt say anything about MS postponing to another date. Also nowhere on MS's website does it say they are postponing to a new date. All it says is they are trying to get more organized before they do release it.

No one said anything about a date. Its was scheduled to be released at Noon PST, its has not, hence why it is POSTPONED.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *criminal* 
I got keys! Yay!

technet?


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
technet?

It's a trap.


----------



## criminal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
technet?

Yeah.

I am a Subscriber.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo* 
That's from the same link. Looks like we don't have to fight the crowd after all...we'll still get ~4 months out of it without a key.

1 month without a key...


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Champcar* 
No one said anything about a date. Its was scheduled to be released at Noon PST, its has not, hence why it is POSTPONED.

Umm no.. it was scheduled to release AFTER 12pm pst today, not AT 12pm. Perhaps you are the one would needs to learn to read....

Huked on foniks werked four me!


----------



## Champcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
1 month without a key...

120 Days.


----------



## Microsis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
1 month without a key...

can get up to 120 days free using those commands


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
1 month without a key...

there's that trick for vista to extend the "trial" period to 120 days, and apparently it works on this as well.


----------



## Commended

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Champcar* 
No one said anything about a date. Its was scheduled to be released at Noon PST, its has not, hence why it is POSTPONED.

It has already been released? Im getting confused as **** right because im downloading it? Maybe I missed something?


----------



## Champcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
Umm no.. it was scheduled to release AFTER 12pm pst today, not AT 12pm. Perhaps you are the one would needs to learn to read....

Huked on foniks werked four me!

Really

Quote:

Download Windows 7 Beta
Partners with a MSDN or TechNet subscription can download Windows 7 Beta now. All other partners can download Windows 7 Beta starting January 9, 2009 at 12:00 P.M. Pacific Time.
https://partner.microsoft.com/us/40084742


----------



## G|F.E.A.D|Killa

if you get the server too busy thing just keep hitting F5 and it will push it through


----------



## MBkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urgrandpasdog* 
there's that trick for vista to extend the "trial" period to 120 days, and apparently it works on this as well.

and what would that trick be?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urgrandpasdog* 
there's that trick for vista to extend the "trial" period to 120 days, and apparently it works on this as well.

Still not 4 months









And I'm not talking about using a hack.


----------



## Commended

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MBkilla* 
and what would that trick be?









Look back to page 53


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MBkilla* 
and what would that trick be?









http://www.computerworld.com/action/...icleId=9011482


----------



## BigJeebz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
Still not 4 months









And I'm not talking about using a hack.

If you read the articles it says it doesn't violate the end user agreement.


----------



## Dayve

Begin downloading it here









Dayve


----------



## Duesco

"By using the same "slmgr -rearm" command that gained notoriety after Windows Vista's debut, users can extend that trial period to a total of 120 days."

Also, 120 days / 30 = 4 months (if they're 30 days).


----------



## JontyB

im off to work

heres hoping things sort themselves out in the next 10 hours so i can just burn and install legitimately


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
Still not 4 months









And I'm not talking about using a hack.


Yes, the trial is 30 days, same as it was with Vista. But also, like Vista, you can use "slmgr -rearm" to reset the counter up to 3 times, effectively giving you a 120 day trial instead of a 30 day trial. It isn't a hack, it isn't illegal, it was built into the trial by MS.

*EDIT*: You can use the command 3 times, not 4. It still gives a total of 120 days though.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duesco* 
"By using the same "slmgr -rearm" command that gained notoriety after Windows Vista's debut, users can extend that trial period to a total of 120 days."

Also, 120 days / 30 = 4 months (if they're 30 days). 

Yeah I suck.
I'm going to stop posting now.


----------



## Urufu_Shinjiro

Quote:


Originally Posted by *usapatriot* 
Where are you guys downloading it from and getting your keys?

Look on about page 43 or so, links are there.


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigJeebz* 
If you read the articles it says it doesn't violate the end user agreement.

I am sure that makes it legal then.


----------



## Duesco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
I am sure that makes it legal then.









Um...if it doesn't violate the EULA, then what recourse would Microsoft have exactly?


----------



## BigJeebz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
I am sure that makes it legal then.









errrrr... ya.


----------



## Fox the Sly

I heard you can use the rearm command up to 3 times (which would make it 360 days). I can't confirm that, just something I heard.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fox the Sly* 
I heard you can use the rearm command up to 3 times (which would make it 360 days). I can't confirm that, just something I heard.

each time it adds 30 days, so three times would be 120.


----------



## BigJeebz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fox the Sly* 
I heard you can use the rearm command up to 3 times (which would make it 360 days). I can't confirm that, just something I heard.

Each time it rearms the counter for another 30 days, thus 120 total from the beginning of the trial.


----------



## BiG O

For all the people talking abotu the rearm, and getting it to work for 120 days. If you make a WIM of the install, with my WinPE guide, you can add a no rearm command to the answer file for install, and still use it past 120 days I bet. Atleast, that's a way to get around it in Vista imaging.

In other news,

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
each time it adds 60 days, so three times would be 120.

60x3 =120 now.

ANOTHER EDIT: seems he edited his post







.


----------



## Fox the Sly

Ah, my mistake.


----------



## usapatriot

How do you get keys for the BETA?


----------



## ZTR1760

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dayve* 
Begin downloading it here









Dayve

is this legit?


----------



## Silver_WRX02

So I have to run CMD and just type "slmgr -rearm" right?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *usapatriot* 
How do you get keys for the BETA?

You don't right now...are you reading the thread? I saw you ask for the links earlier too.


----------



## Duesco

Well, at least the .iso is downloading for me now, I'll deal with a key later.

I AM TEH EXCITED.


----------



## B-rad G.

and the download has completed. now im off to buy some DVDs.


----------



## [Alsharifi]

53% done.

Does anyone have it installed, and if so can we get a proper screenshot?


----------



## idiotninja

Yes! Done downloading. Lets see if it works.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02* 
So I have to run CMD and just type "slmgr -rearm" right?

After your first 30 days are up. Then enter the command and you'll have another 30 days.

However, if you enter it when you have 30 days left then you're just wasting it, because you'd still only have 30 days left.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Alsharifi]*


53% done.

Does anyone have it installed, and if so can we get a proper screenshot?


Screenshot of what?
It looks the same as all of the other builds...


----------



## [Alsharifi]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
Screenshot of what?
It looks the same as all of the other builds...

Okay what do the other builds look like, just curious as to what the interface loooks like?


----------



## Dragoon123

Yeez, I'm getting 0kbs know anyone else?


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LegendaryC* 
After your first 30 days are up. Then enter the command and you'll have another 30 days.

However, if you enter it when you have 30 days left then you're just wasting it, because you'd still only have 30 days left.









ic, thanks


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Alsharifi]* 
Okay what do the other builds look like, just curious as to what the interface loooks like?

All here.


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
All here.


very cool.


----------



## Commended

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
For all the people talking abotu the rearm, and getting it to work for 120 days. If you make a WIM of the install, with my WinPE guide, you can add a no rearm command to the answer file for install, and still use it past 120 days I bet. Atleast, that's a way to get around it in Vista imaging.

In other news,

60x3 =120 now.

ANOTHER EDIT: seems he edited his post







.

I thought 60 x 3 was 180? Am I missing something?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
very cool.

You betcha


----------



## [Alsharifi]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
All here.


Thanks.


----------



## Fox the Sly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZTR1760* 
is this legit?

It just has direct links from Microsoft posted.


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Commended* 
I thought 60 x 3 was 180? Am I missing something?

Looks right to me









http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=60*3%3D


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Alsharifi]* 
Thanks smartass.

Most of the results on google mockup's.

If you think my question is stupid and my request for a screenshot is unreasonable, just scroll down and ignore it..Please, and Thank you.

Wow, way to get out of hand.
I use letmegooglethat that because I like the way it shows it rather than a direct link









I wanted to help you, because most of the screenshots would be on the front pages on Google.
Way to take it go to far.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Commended* 
I thought 60 x 3 was 180? Am I missing something?

yes, you are. I quoted someone who originally typed that, but later edited it. it was a joke.


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Duesco* 
Um...if it doesn't violate the EULA, then what recourse would Microsoft have exactly?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigJeebz* 
errrrr... ya.










I am not saying the rearm is or isn't in violation of the eula, just that it's not a good practice to decide what is legal or illegal based on what an article says. If I wrote an article on the fact that it is legal for me to walk around punching babies, that in itself doesn't make it so.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Also to prove my point, the first link on Google (from the search I directed you with) was this. Pretty sure thats what you wanted, and if you continue looking down there are more screenshots on other links.

Nice try, but don't try to play games with me.


----------



## Commended

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
yes, you are. I quoted someone who originally typed that, but later edited it. it was a joke.

Oh haha my mistake. Good joke tho.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
I am not saying the rearm is or isn't in violation of the eula, just that it's not a good practice to decide what is legal or illegal based on what an article says. If I wrote an article on the fact that it is legal for me to walk around punching babies, that in itself doesn't make it so.

It is legal. I've read over it when researching imaging with WIMs for my job. They keep you in check by only allowing you to rearm or sysprep 3 times. It's really there to help with imaging, but I guess it can be adapted for things like this too







.


----------



## ZTR1760

I know this has been posted quite a few times but I havent found an answer besides "you cant get them yet"

so when can we expect some keys?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZTR1760* 
I know this has been posted quite a few times but I havent found an answer besides "you cant get them yet"

so when can we expect some keys?

Around next week I think.


----------



## BiG O

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZTR1760* 
I know this has been posted quite a few times but I havent found an answer besides "you cant get them yet"

so when can we expect some keys?

http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/MainFeed.aspx

read the top post.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
Around next week I think.

don't troll







. You can say something like, it's been posting a million times...but don't tell him a fake date. That's just uncool.


----------



## xz3rorom3o

so how do you install drivers for MOBO, GPU, etc? There aren't Windows 7 drivers out yet


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BiG O* 
http://windowsteamblog.com/blogs/MainFeed.aspx

read the top post.

don't troll







. You can say something like, it's been posting a million times...but don't tell him a fake date. That's just uncool.









I'm not trolling, thats what I hear from someone...
My technet subscriber friend...
Oh well


----------



## ZTR1760

grr i get a server is too busy message when trying to view that


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xz3rorom3o*


so how do you install drivers for MOBO, GPU, etc? There aren't Windows 7 drivers out yet


Windows Update finds them automatically, but all Vista driver will work with Windows 7.
Well not all but most.


----------



## [Alsharifi]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


Also to prove my point, the first link on Google (from the search I directed you with) was this. Pretty sure thats what you wanted, and if you continue looking down there are more screenshots on other links.

Nice try, but don't try to play games with me.


No games bud.

Thanks for the link, but would it have been to much to post it the first time?

I could have searched google to find it, but I guess I would have rather had a more reliable source and asked one of you guys to confirm.

Oh well, Thanks!


----------



## jacksknight

Well the sight that was clogged up and down is now back up... Not much info though....

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/e...dd353205.aspx#


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Alsharifi]*


No games bud.

Thanks for the link, but would it have been to much to post it the first time.

I could have searched google to find it, but I guess I would have rather had a more reliable source and asked one of you guys to confirm.

Oh well, Thanks!


It's all good, don't worry about it.
The LetmeGoogleit, takes you directly to Google anyways.

No problem


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


Well the sight that was clogged up and down is now back up... Not much info though....

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/e...dd353205.aspx#


Still says Windows 7 Beta coming soon...


----------



## om3n

when is the download available??? RRG


----------



## USFORCES

Will I be able to download this and burn it for a friend?


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


Still says Windows 7 Beta coming soon...


Stop spreading misinformation! It actually says

WindowsÂ® 7 Beta coming soon!


----------



## ZTR1760

so when they release the keys we can get them from http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/e...dd353205.aspx#

and link for WINDOWS 7 ISO http://acianet.webs.com/apps/forums/...-beta-download


----------



## jameskelsey

I'm downloading from here right now.
This is quite a long thread to read through,could some one please tell me what to do about a key or do I not need one?

http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/...s-7-publi.html


----------



## auditt241

They did release them. i was at work and saw the download links. They pulled it because the traffic was too extreme...


----------



## om3n

confused- is the ISO fricking tiny??

EDIT

just downloaded it and it's 4KB....

EDIT2

nevermind... I am now downloading it on my desktop and it's gonna take 7 hours lol. My server is stupid I guess


----------



## ZTR1760

we should post a sticky or something with the FAQ and the links

edit

Quote:



Originally Posted by *om3n*


confused- is the ISO fricking tiny??

EDIT

just downloaded it and it's 4KB....


no the iso is like 3GB


----------



## spartacus

Just read this at lifehacker:

http://lifehacker.com/5127558/window...le-at-noon-pst

Edit: The direct download links do still work for me btw.


----------



## Duesco

x64 ISO at 22%...

I wish they'd release the 7016 build, which is apparently nigh RC-worthy... XD


----------



## TheCh3F

updated op


----------



## jacksknight

Update from the Iraqi Information Minister, looks like we have nothing to worry about!


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Good call.
About to update to Windows 7, I'll let you guys know how it goes


----------



## evilspongebob72

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Duesco*


x64 ISO at 22%...

I wish they'd release the *7016 build, which is apparently nigh RC-worthy.*.. XD


source?


----------



## Korben

Whoohoo! 5% because I've been at work until now. I'm catching up to you guys lol.


----------



## TheCh3F

Just installed 7 on a separate partition. Installed very fast and dual boot is nice for testing.


----------



## Duesco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72*


source?


Says here...

"According to sources close to Microsoft, the company is significantly further on from build 7000, having posted 7016 internally recently. It's understood that the development has branched from 7003 onwards ready for the RC/RTM stages."


----------



## idiotninja

Almost installed it for a dual boot. At the very end completing installation... it says windows could not configure to you hardware or something. What do I do? Do I exit the installation?


----------



## TheCh3F

Try again i say.


----------



## idiotninja

Okay.


----------



## CerberaUK

Woohay downloaded now just burning it lets see what happens


----------



## jameskelsey

I can't seem to complete the download,have tried twice.It says 2.4 GB download size but got 541 MB and said download complete the first time then got to 464 MB and said download complete the second time.Used two different links.


----------



## usapatriot

How would I set this up for dual-boot?


----------



## Sukach

Everytime I try to extract it I get this. 
















Anyone know what's going on here?


----------



## Duesco

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sukach*


Everytime I try to extract it I get this. 
















Anyone know what's going on here?


Er, it's an ISO. You don't extract it, you burn it to a DVD.


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sukach* 
Everytime I try to extract it I get this.
















Anyone know what's going on here?

pic is to small, i cant even read it..


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheCh3F* 
Just installed 7 on a separate partition. Installed very fast and dual boot is nice for testing.

How do u dual boot them?


----------



## Sukach

So do I just burn that file to a dvd then?


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sukach* 
So do I just burn that file to a dvd then?

yeah just burn the .iso to a dvd


----------



## Sistum Id

Since some or most people dont know much about ISO, I'm wondering if it will open the door to piracy for them?


----------



## bucdan

man big news! everyone is waiing...i love te current viewers numbers


----------



## YOSHIBA

you can use vista drivers that dont have windows 7 drivers correct?
for example: network drivers for the first bootup to get to the internet


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sistum Id* 
Since some or most people dont know much about ISO, I'm wondering if it will open the door to piracy for them?

Probably not, as long as noone mentions it to them


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YOSHIBA* 
you can use vista drivers that dont have windows 7 drivers correct?
for example: network drivers for the first bootup to get to the internet

Yes, if it doesn't work, run it in compatibility mode for Vista


----------



## francesthemutes

So if there are no keys to the general public... how are we supposed to install/activate the beta?


----------



## MBkilla

hey anyone have the link to how to do a clean install. As far as the settings when buring the iso dvd to disk? Thanks


----------



## slaney30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MBkilla* 
hey anyone have the link to how to do a clean install. As far as the settings when buring the iso dvd to disk? Thanks

You need to use a program that supports burning an ISO image to a disk. Like Nero for example.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *francesthemutes* 
So if there are no keys to the general public... how are we supposed to install/activate the beta?

It runs unactivated like XP for 30 days. After that, you have to enter a valid activation key in order to use it.


----------



## Knuxr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slaney30* 
You need to use a program that supports burning an ISO image to a disk. Like Nero for example.

You would be better off using Img Burn:
http://www.imgburn.com/

It's free and easy to use!


----------



## MBkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slaney30* 
You need to use a program that supports burning an ISO image to a disk. Like Nero for example.

right but there are settings with in that program that I am not sure of...maybe the newer programs are self-explanitory


----------



## rush340

Starting the download at home now. All I had at school was a 2gb sd card, so I couldn't bring it home. It only took 7 minutes to download the x64 version on the computer science lab computers there though! Here, it has about 2 hours left.


----------



## slaney30

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MBkilla* 
right but there are settings with in that program that I am not sure of...maybe the newer programs are self-explanitory

They are pretty much self explanatory. It usually auto detects your drive and drive speed to burn at.


----------



## Ice Dingo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rush340* 
Starting the download at home now. All I had at school was a 2gb sd card, so I couldn't bring it home. It only took 7 minutes to download the x64 version on the computer science lab computers there though! Here, it has about 2 hours left.

:O At my place the whole thing takes about 14 hours to download.


----------



## MBkilla

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slaney30* 
They are pretty much self explanatory. It usually auto detects your drive and drive speed to burn at.

cool thanks


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ice Dingo* 
:O At my place the whole thing takes about 14 hours to download.

All of your internets are fairly slow compared to mine. Took me about 45 minutes to download the linked one provided by a fellow OCN member


----------



## francesthemutes

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamer11200* 
It runs unactivated like XP for 30 days. After that, you have to enter a valid activation key in order to use it.

Do you think they'll be giving out these keys? They said that the beta runs until August 1st, right? Seems kinda superfluous to give out that information if it can only run for 30 days.

30 days is still a good trip, though.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:


Originally Posted by *francesthemutes* 
Do you think they'll be giving out these keys? They said that the beta runs until August 1st, right? Seems kinda superfluous to give out that information if it can only run for 30 days.

30 days is still a good trip, though.

2.5 Million only. I'm still waiting for MS to provide the link for it.


----------



## ChrisB17

DL was fast for me. Took 45mins tops.


----------



## gamer11200

Anyone able to nab a beta key?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gamer11200* 
Anyone able to nab a beta key?

Nope, i believe it was pushed back to Monday


----------



## Polska

Can I install it now without a key and then put the key in down the line if I get one?


----------



## Knuxr

Quote:

Thanks for your interest in the Windows 7 Beta. The volume has been phenomenal-we're in the process of adding more servers to handle the demand. We're sorry for the delay and we'll re-post the Beta as soon as we can ensure a quality download experience.
Right from Microsoft....

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knuxr*


Right from Microsoft....

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/default.aspx


Should be expecting this to hit the web in the next hour.


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Nope, i believe it was pushed back to Monday


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gamer11200*












What I've heard from the other Windows 7 thread:

http://www.overclock.net/windows/438...ml#post5287446


----------



## wierdo124

I've been dlownloading for a couple hours, and now i'm at 75%. The DL is 3.2GB, I'm running around 450kb/s and 30 minutes remaining


----------



## Unearthly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Can I install it now without a key and then put the key in down the line if I get one?


Yes, it works the same way as Vista.


----------



## gamer11200

I'm getting 1.0MB/s right now. Just another 38 minutes









ps. Last time I downloaded the x64 version


----------



## sdfreitag86

I just back from work. I didn't feel like reading 68 pgs in the thread. Are they out or is the server down? Can someone please fill me in on what has happened over the last few hours. Thanks


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdfreitag86*


I just back from work. I didn't feel like reading 68 pgs in the thread. Are they out or is the server down? Can someone please fill me in on what has happened over the last few hours. Thanks


Downloads seem to be available but no keys thus far. As far as I know keys should still be coming today but they wanted to add servers before release.


----------



## Dragoon123

Read the first post kinda has the information


----------



## wamubu

Source

Quote:



Thanks for your interest in the Windows 7 Beta. The volume has been phenomenal -- we're in the process of adding more servers to handle the demand. We're sorry for the delay and we'll re-post the Beta as soon as we can ensure a quality download experience.


----------



## sdfreitag86

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Downloads seem to be available but no keys thus far. As far as I know keys should still be coming today but they wanted to add servers before release.


When I try to download it says webpage not available, where are you guys downloading it from? I tried both the links in hellboy 101 sig.

EDIT: I did read the first post and links weren't working, now I see what Microsoft has said about servers, thanks


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdfreitag86*


When I try to download it says webpage not available, where are you guys downloading it from? I tried both the links in hellboy 101 sig.


Those are kept on servers that are being overloaded at the moment. My DL speed dropped,

UPDATE: just died.

I suggest everyone just download it tomorrow


----------



## JustusIV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Can I install it now without a key and then put the key in down the line if I get one?


I installed it without a key, i just hit next when it asked for one.


----------



## Commended

Still going with 1 hr and 42 mins left. 71% done at 100-110 kb/sec. Its been going since 2pm lol hasn't stopped yet


----------



## halocog

thanks for the download links!! will install in about 4 hours









also, i highly recommend using a download manager, most web browser downloaders will stop working or corrupt such a large file.


----------



## jacksknight

New post on the site

Thanks for your interest in the Windows 7 Beta. The volume has been phenomenal -- we're in the process of adding more servers to handle the demand. We're sorry for the delay and we'll re-post the Beta as soon as we can ensure a quality download experience.

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/e...dd353205.aspx#


----------



## lhowatt

So hows windows 7 thus far? Would it be easy to just create a small partition on my drive and install it on the partition? Im using an evaluation copy of vista soz im kinda scared to install overtop of it


----------



## Polska

Bah I tried installing 64 bit and after it loads the initial files for the installer it says I am missing some driver called pcw.sys







.


----------



## wierdo124

YES! GOD YES! It finished. Burning ISO now


----------



## halocog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Bah I tried installing 64 bit and after it loads the initial files for the installer it says I am missing some driver called pcw.sys







.


did you burn at the slowest possible speed? that might be your problem, if you did, try re-burning , if all else fails, re-download


----------



## Oblivion77

Does anyone know which website the beta keys will be available on when the time comes?


----------



## Ulquiorra

will keys be given out randomly to dlers in a while or will it only be reserved for those who payed (as i gather) for the key though a subcription

dont quote me on anything i just said XD (so sorry if this has allready been answered when i checked at college today this was like 30 pages long then its not 70 XD)


----------



## gamer11200

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oblivion77*


Does anyone know which website the beta keys will be available on when the time comes?


www.microsoft.com/windows7


----------



## 53977

Mmm..I'm getting around 1MB download speed. Is that normal?


----------



## lhowatt

CRAP! it slowed down to 2.4kbps download and now it stopped completely!!!




























: gunner2:


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Can I download the MP3 fixed in the Windows 7 update? Other than Windows update, where can I dl it?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

w00t!

I got my Windows 7 working!


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
w00t!

I got my Windows 7 working!

omg how is it?


----------



## caraboose

I am obtaining this as we speak.


----------



## Fox the Sly

A couple of people over at the GameFAQs PC Hardware board got their 64-bit keys.

Example:









Apparently, the page to get it is:
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx

It just redirects me to the Windows 7 home page though. I'm logged in to my Live ID as well.

Hmmm...


----------



## Oblivion77

I got it all set up as well, it is nice. I just want a key now.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oblivion77* 
I got it all set up as well, it is nice. I just want a key now.

how is it? details!


----------



## Knuxr

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fox the Sly* 
A couple of people over at the GameFAQs PC Hardware board got their 64-bit keys.

Example:









Apparently, the page to get it is:
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx

It just redirects me to the Windows 7 home page though. I'm logged in to my Live ID as well.

Hmmm...


HOLY CRAP that link actually gave me a key!


----------



## Dragoon123

Link just redirects, I highly doubt u actually got a key/


----------



## serge2k

got my ISO and key for 64 bit, now I just need to figure out where I'm going to install it.


----------



## Hayday

troll


----------



## Polska

Guess my beta experience is over since the installer doesn't work for me :/. If I get a key I will try dling iso again, but I doubt its an image problem.


----------



## igob8a

Site still isn't loading for me...
Hopefully I can get around to activating beta 1 soon; I got a week or so left on it before I need to rearm or activate.


----------



## Fox the Sly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon123* 
Link just redirects, I highly doubt u actually got a key/

Hm, most people get the redirect (including me), but a few people have said they got their key.

Knuxr, this is the internet. Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## bucdan

ventanas siete looks really really good, just got the 32 bit installed on another drive, yea i am running a old computer, but wow it looks amazing, the new thing i first noticed was the ability to move the taskbar to any side of the screen, but of course, the bottom is the best!







. but the thing is, no key, or no drivers of nforce 2 for vista/7 as they are teh same kernals







... u guys got any help for those that are runnin "Still Legendary"?


----------



## voice

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


ventanas siete looks really really good, just got the 32 bit installed on another drive, yea i am running a old computer, but wow it looks amazing, *the new thing i first noticed was the ability to move the taskbar to any side of the screen, but of course, the bottom is the best!







*.


This feature has been available for a long time.


----------



## serge2k

this si what I followed
http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...windows-7-key/


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TnB= Gir*


But will the free version be x86, x64, or both?

If it's x86... no thanks Mr. Balmer.


Please, Mr. Balmer do x86. x64 won't work with Bootcamp. :<


----------



## Microsis

Running it right now. Definitely what vista _should_ have been.


----------



## xwinx

Just curious, +rep for ones that answer my questions

1) Since windows 7 is out, would anyone still bother to buy an extra copy of vista I have?
2) what is the difference between "x64" and "x86"?


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *serge2k*


this si what I followed
http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...windows-7-key/


This one may work as it is not being redirected like the other links, but unfortunately the site is claiming technical difficulties. I will refresh for a while and see if I get lucky and get through.


----------



## TheCh3F

x64 is the 64bit version and x86 is the 32bit


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xwinx*


Just curious, +rep for ones that answer my questions

1) Since windows 7 is out, would anyone still bother to buy an extra copy of vista I have?
2) what is the difference between "x64" and "x86"?


x64 is 64bit 
x86 is 32bit


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xwinx*


Just curious, +rep for ones that answer my questions

1) Since windows 7 is out, would anyone still bother to buy an extra copy of vista I have?
2) what is the difference between "x64" and "x86"?


1) Win 7 is only beta so don't get rid of it yet
2) X64= 64 bit operating system X86= 32 bit operating system


----------



## Commended

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xwinx*


Just curious, +rep for ones that answer my questions

1) Since windows 7 is out, would anyone still bother to buy an extra copy of vista I have?
2) what is the difference between "x64" and "x86"?


Im pretty sure someone will buy your vista since Windows 7 is only a beta and a lot of people probably still don't know about it.
x86 in other words is x32 btw if u didn't know that. Im not clearly sure about differences but I do kno x64 is used for more than 4gigs or ram and x2 is less than 4 gigs. This might help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64


----------



## JustusIV

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xwinx*


Just curious, +rep for ones that answer my questions

1) Since windows 7 is out, would anyone still bother to buy an extra copy of vista I have?
2) what is the difference between "x64" and "x86"?


no
and 
32 bit vs 64 bit


----------



## Vicarious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xwinx*


Just curious, +rep for ones that answer my questions

1) Since windows 7 is out, would anyone still bother to buy an extra copy of vista I have?
2) what is the difference between "x64" and "x86"?


No thanks on the Vista and x64 is 64 bit, while x86 is 32 bit.


----------



## Knuxr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon123*


Link just redirects, I highly doubt u actually got a key/


I have no reason to lie, stop assuming


----------



## TheCh3F

That link works








just got my 32bit key

Not trolling either


----------



## xwinx

Thanks to those who answered my question! +rep


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


That link works







just got my 32bit key

Not trolling either










Which link ? there is a few of them.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *serge2k*


this si what I followed
http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...windows-7-key/


 This one


----------



## Sukach

To get a key follow this link!

It works! No ****!
http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...windows-7-key/
Follow the instructions word for word, and no lie it f'n works.


----------



## xwinx

30MB of 3.2GB... wewt..


----------



## Oblivion77

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sukach*


It works! No ****!
http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...windows-7-key/
Follow the instructions word for word, and no lie it f'n works.


I believe it works, but I keep getting the error page.


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


This one










Did you get through earlier or did you refresh with this displayed.

Quote:



Error
The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.


Just wondering so I know if it is worth trying to refresh that page or not.
Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

This one work. I just got my 64 bit key. Gonna post pic up. http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...windows-7-key/


----------



## Sukach

I got that page and kept refreshing until the key popped up.


----------



## TheCh3F

I did the refresh deal. Been doing it for like 10 mins.

Updated OP.


----------



## Oblivion77

omg it worked I got my key.


----------



## voice

Sweet! I just got this to work for me. Took me loads of refreshing though. Be patient guys!


----------



## Polska

No luck here 5 tabs last 10 mins


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sukach*


To get a key follow this link!

It works! No ****!
http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...windows-7-key/
Follow the instructions word for word, and no lie it f'n works.


tried it, doesnt work now just get a page error tell you to try back tomorrow


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


tried it, doesnt work now just get a page error tell you to try back tomorrow


It works... keep trying.

Edit: if ur not willing to hit 1 key for 30 minutes for a chance at this then you dont deserve it, period


----------



## Sukach

You have to keep refreshing from that page. When you paste the link hit enter don't click for some reason. Then keep hitting f5. Took me like 5 minutes.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


tried it, doesnt work now just get a page error tell you to try back tomorrow


keep press F5 to refresh until u get it. It really works


----------



## Polska

maybe were overdoing it guys LOL.

Quote:



The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.
System.Data.Odbc.OdbcException: ERROR [01000] [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][DBNETLIB]ConnectionRead (WrapperRead()). ERROR [08S01] [Microsoft][ODBC SQL Server Driver][DBNETLIB]General network error. Check your network documentation. --- End of inner exception stack trace --- at System.Data.Odbc.OdbcConnection.ConnectionIsAlive( Exception innerException) at System.Data.Odbc.OdbcConnection.HandleErrorNoThrow (OdbcHandle hrHandle, RetCode retcode) at System.Data.Odbc.OdbcConnection.HandleError(OdbcHa ndle hrHandle, RetCode retcode) at System.Data.Odbc.OdbcCommand.ExecuteReaderObject(C ommandBehavior behavior, String method, Boolean needReader, Object[] methodArguments, SQL_API odbcApiMethod) at System.Data.Odbc.OdbcCommand.ExecuteReaderObject(C ommandBehavior behavior, String method, Boolean needReader) at System.Data.Odbc.OdbcCommand.ExecuteReader(Command Behavior behavior) at Futurecom.Microsoft.ProductKeys.Framework.DataAcce ss.GetProductKeys(String userSid, Int32 editionId, Int32 maxKeys, Boolean getAnotherKey, String fullEditionName, String& debugOutput) at Futurecom.Microsoft.ProductKeys.Framework.Controls .Win7Distribution.refreshProductKeyList(Boolean getAnotherKey)


----------



## not2bad

Holy crap, following that site worked! I got me a key.


----------



## TheCh3F

Maybe this is their method of weeding out ppl who reaaaalllly want this beta.


----------



## Vicarious

Got mine!










Keep trying, took me a good 10 minutes or longer as well.


----------



## 21276

still trying that link, keep getting the error. oh well, ill keep trying.

LOL, a friend just linked me to this, i thought OCN would find it amusing.


----------



## TheCh3F

Woot and just got my 64bit key.


----------



## Polska

This refresh war is about as much fun as leveling a WoW character.


----------



## Vicarious

I got my x64 key, seems like the x86 is much harder to get like the link said.


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


This refresh war is about as much fun as leveling a WoW character.


Makes me wonder if someone would buy a Beta key.


----------



## hellboy_101

Not working now just seems to go search


----------



## cubanresourceful

What I don't get is, why am I always getting redirected? I'm following the steps perfectly!


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*


What I don't get is, why am I always getting redirected? I'm following the steps perfectly!


If you were already at the refresh stage you can keep refreshing. If your just trying it now you will be redirected. I just tried and the new tab got redirected.


----------



## Polska

Finally got one, that took aobut 25 mins







.


----------



## Sukach

Can someone point me in the right direction for entering the key? Or do I just wait till the 30 day trial is up.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*


If you were already at the refresh stage you can keep refreshing. If your just trying it now you will be redirected. I just tried and the new tab got redirected.


That really sucks man. I want my beta key. :'(


----------



## Funcrazy1

I got my windows 7 beta today but no dang key yet







yes a 3.0 is the Hardrive it is spare ok lol but 7 is working fine for me


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Anyone use that method and got a second key?


----------



## jacksknight

Are you guys refreshing on the screen that says..

Error
The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.


----------



## Vicarious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jacksknight*


Are you guys refreshing on the screen that says..

Error
The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.


Yeah, that's what I did and got my key.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

me too


----------



## jacksknight

ok thanks, ill keep trying


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful*


That really sucks man. I want my beta key. :'(


They will open up tomorrow for the keys but the only thing that I am worried about is that there may be more copies of Win7 beta (especially with all the download mirrors) than there will be keys to activate them.


----------



## Funcrazy1

Link to get key please







lol i have my Win7 but i did not kno where to get a key i must got lucky getting my beta today from m$


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


Link to get key please







lol i have my Win7 but i did not kno where to get a key i must got lucky getting my beta today from m$


The last working one here is now getting redirected.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Anyone activate with the beta key yet? does it work?


----------



## Vicarious

Since everyone is editing out their keys on screenshots, I wonder if we all have the same key. Maybe it is a fake, and everyone at M$ is laughing hysterically right now.


----------



## nepas

20 mins and still no key.....


----------



## Sistum Id

If you are getting redirected I think its because they are banning IP that are pounding the server. I'm at work and I was on one computer and I got mad so I held down F5 for a few seconds than I kept getting redirected. I went to another one and logged in and now no more redirects.


----------



## Sukach

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vicarious*


Since everyone is editing out their keys on screenshots, I wonder if we all have the same key. Maybe it is a fake, and everyone at M$ is laughing hysterically right now.










Haha I was thinking the same thing. 
I tried to see if I could get another key but it gives me the same one so you guys are on your own. I know it is still working.


----------



## Funcrazy1

What is that link you guys are talkin about post please?


----------



## LegendaryC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vicarious*


Since everyone is editing out their keys on screenshots, I wonder if we all have the same key. Maybe it is a fake, and everyone at M$ is laughing hysterically right now.










Nope. I saw a screenshot of a key. Different then the one I got, though neither that key or my own key work.


----------



## Acroma

they killed it.


----------



## vicious_fishes

so 3 million or whatever have been downloaded already...


----------



## Radiix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


What is that link you guys are talkin about post please?


http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...-windows-7-key

Just got mine!


----------



## Unknownm

Good. Downloading 64-bit naow!


----------



## Acroma

News update


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acroma* 
News update

There is more than enough mirrors for the ISO downloads up in this thread and the key method they are speaking of in the forum is the one we are using right now also.


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K3VL4R* 
There is more than enough mirrors for the ISO downloads up in this thread and the key method they are speaking of in the forum is the one we are using right now also.

they had it redirect to a search. its back up now on both versions.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

They key works. I just activated mine.

Edit: Now I just need to know where to dl the MP3 fixed update. It's not on the Windows update.


----------



## Dragoon123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K3VL4R* 
There is more than enough mirrors for the ISO downloads up in this thread and the key method they are speaking of in the forum is the one we are using right now also.

I can't even get this page to load can you copy'n'paste the info over?

Also the download links don't seem to be working for me 0kbs agin..


----------



## Rino

this whole thing is a joke. we shouldn't have to sit and press refresh 10000 times to have a chance to get a key.


----------



## Vicarious

Is there a steady download link that isn't cutting off downloads like it was doing earlier?


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon123* 
I can't even get this page to load can you copy'n'paste the info over?

Also the download links don't seem to be working for me 0kbs agin..

http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...-windows-7-key

once you see

Error

The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.

It's F5 time.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Do u use dl program like flashget to dl? I used flashget and didn't get cut off.


----------



## Funcrazy1

MMMM there has to be CALL BILL GATES! NOW! every 1 lol


----------



## dubz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02* 

Edit: Now I just need to know where to dl the MP3 fixed update. It's not on the Windows update.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/961367

scroll down a bit


----------



## Vicarious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02* 
Do u use dl program like flashget to dl? I used flashget and didn't get cut off.

When I tried earlier I was just using the built in Firefox downloader.


----------



## jacksknight

Anyone compare keys yet to see if they are the same?


----------



## cubanresourceful

I'm F5ing right now!


----------



## spartacus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
Anyone compare keys yet to see if they are the same?

PM me your key and I'll tell you mine.

haha. just kidding!









I don't have one


----------



## Vicarious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
Anyone compare keys yet to see if they are the same?

Someone confirmed earlier seeing another key and comparing it to their own, it was different.


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
Anyone compare keys yet to see if they are the same?

Nope but I activated mine, so I guess they are not the same.


----------



## Funcrazy1

it is takin forever a key. gawd if any 1 has a spare beta key i will share My rapidshare account with them it does not expire until Feb 09


----------



## 21276

so i finally got a key, but where is everyone getting the download for the ISO?


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dubz* 
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/961367

scroll down a bit

I found it on windows download center, but thanks anyways.


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
so i finally got a key, but where is everyone getting the download for the ISO?

64 bit http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO


----------



## jacksknight

WOOT! Just got mine! Took 48 minutes


----------



## 21276

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K3VL4R* 
64 bit http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO


"this webpage is not available"


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K3VL4R* 
64 bit http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO

You know, those links do not work right?


----------



## zelix

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful* 
You know, those links do not work right?

but they do......


----------



## Vicarious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful* 
You know, those links do not work right?

Works fine for me, downloading from it right now.


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful* 
You know, those links do not work right?

It works for me. I just clicked it


----------



## rebelextrm02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cubanresourceful* 
You know, those links do not work right?

The links work fine. The only problem is getting a key for them. That is what we have to wait for.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jacksknight* 
WOOT! Just got mine! Took 48 minutes

you got a key after 48mins? geez M$....... this is cruel. F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5


----------



## 21276

yes the link works, it wouldnt work for me initially (using Chrome), but i just tried it in using IE and it worked.

by the way, it took me no less than 1 hour to get a product key to pop up, so i suggest grabbing some snacks, a couple beers, and some good tunes.


----------



## vicious_fishes

torrenting at a massive 5kb/s...


----------



## Vicarious

Anyone get the x86 key at all?


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
yes the link works, it wouldnt work for me initially (using Chrome), but i just tried it in using IE and it worked.

by the way, it took me no less than 1 hour to get a product key to pop up, so i suggest grabbing some snacks, a couple beers, and some good tunes.

No beer for me (I'm 15) but I've been eating some pizza and listening to music.

In FF I still get the error page, but IE just redirects me to the search page thing...


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
yes the link works, it wouldnt work for me initially (using Chrome), but i just tried it in using IE and it worked.

by the way, it took me no less than 1 hour to get a product key to pop up, so i suggest grabbing some snacks, a couple beers, and some good tunes.

That's true. I used IE7 when getting the key. and Flashget to dl the ISO.


----------



## vicious_fishes

"microsoft site temporarily down for maintenance, check back at gmt6.00am. making me at gmt+11 another two hours away..


----------



## serge2k

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02* 
That's true. I used IE7 when getting the key. and Flashget to dl the ISO.

I used firefox for the key.


----------



## jacksknight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urgrandpasdog* 
you got a key after 48mins? geez M$....... this is cruel. F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5 F5

LOL yeah it was starting to suck, but once the screen popped up it was all worth it


----------



## vicious_fishes

working direct link in some guys sig that i just repped,+1 for him.


----------



## Funcrazy1

Nooo i got the key but i hit download now !!!!! How to get it back please tell me my finger hurts!~


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


Nooo i got the key but i hit download now !!!!! How to get it back please tell me my finger hurts!~


Repeat the steps and it will give u the same Key.


----------



## Funcrazy1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silver_WRX02*


Repeat the steps and it will give u the same Key.


so i cant go back ?







! finger hurts !~


----------



## TheCh3F

Once you get it, getting the page to pop back up is rather quick at least from what I experienced.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


so i cant go back ?







! finger hurts !~


Use a different finger


----------



## Acroma

darn! it went to another page.... it was the search......


----------



## ShadowGun

omg how long do i have to do this


----------



## KinZee

Just got mine...

*ATTN: *People who are having problems w/ redirecting, YOU HAVE TO LOG-IN. Or at least I did. I made a spoof account(nonexisting address) to login with, and then I immediately stopped getting redirected to default.aspx... etc and got the error message. Then F5 for 8ish minutes to get my key.

DLing ISO file right now. Prolly reformat tonight. w00000t! so happee


----------



## wiidoggy49120

My key worked just fine.


----------



## Funcrazy1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *urgrandpasdog*


Use a different finger










My whole left hand hurts ... i thought when it said download now i thought a key or something


----------



## Starman27

I didn't read this whole thread, it being 82 pages, but will there be drivers for 7 out there? I just wanted to know if running 7 solely would be a good idea, or if I should keep vista running as well?


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*


64 bit http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO



Is this windows 7 beta? Its 3GB + .. And I downloaded the update from http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en How do i use it?


----------



## urgrandpasdog

This is weird. it was going to the error page every time, but now each time i refresh it alternates between the error page and the search page... and yes I am logged in.

EDIT: back to normal now, but it was doing that for about 2-3 minutes.

DOUBLE EDIT: its doing it again


----------



## wheth4400

why is it when I click on the download links I starts to download and then ends 1 sec later and total size is 716kb? what am I doing wrong lol


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *vicious_fishes*


torrenting at a massive 5kb/s...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


Is this windows 7 beta? Its 3GB + .. And I downloaded the update from http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...displaylang=en How do i use it?


That is 64 bit Win7 beta right from microsoft. That download is the WMP mp3 hotfix. Not sure if you can just click on it or if you have to open it with a certain app.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Now its just locked into the search page, won't go back to error page


----------



## Funcrazy1

K3VL4R dont you have spare key i will pm you about some stuff


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starman27* 
I didn't read this whole thread, it being 82 pages, but will there be drivers for 7 out there? I just wanted to know if running 7 solely would be a good idea, or if I should keep vista running as well?

U should be fine with vista drivers in win7


----------



## whatsthatsmell

is windows 7 64bit any good as a beta? better than vista 64bit?


----------



## Silver_WRX02

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starman27* 
I didn't read this whole thread, it being 82 pages, but will there be drivers for 7 out there? I just wanted to know if running 7 solely would be a good idea, or if I should keep vista running as well?

I just install Windows 7 and it works great. I installed nvidia video card driver and a K-lite mega codec pack and work great as Vista. Look like u have a big HDD 640GB, can u shrink some space to dual boot it?


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1* 
K3VL4R dont you have spare key i will pm you about some stuff

I don't have any keys yet


----------



## TheCh3F

Hasn't crashed yet...


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K3VL4R* 
That is 64 bit Win7 beta right from microsoft. That download is the WMP mp3 hotfix. Not sure if you can just click on it or if you have to open it with a certain app.

I thought its ISO format? You will need to burn it out right?


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tsuna* 
I thought its ISO format? You will need to burn it out right?

Yes burn ISO with nero/imageburn/alcohol etc. Install win7 beta then you install the update.


----------



## Funcrazy1

Should i keep tryin or should i play some COD4 and CODWAW and TF2 and Crysis ugh... i cant believe i got to see the key but i hit the wrong dang link ....


----------



## dubz

I give up. 2+ hours of F5 is enough for me.


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1* 
Should i keep tryin or should i play some COD4 and CODWAW and TF2 and Crysis ugh... i cant believe i got to see the key but i hit the wrong dang link ....

F5 for life









You can get the key tomorrow when M$ gets the links back up. I am just trying tonight because I work tomorrow.


----------



## cubanresourceful

The link works for me, sorry for claiming that it didn't, for some odd reason, it doesn't work in Google Chrome? :/


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*


Yes burn ISO with nero/imageburn/alcohol etc. Install win7 beta then you install the update.


Sad.. Currently I don't have a DvD-R


----------



## cubanresourceful

I think, if you edit the boot manager, you can actually have it boot from an ISO on your HDD. I remember doing it sometime ago, unless I'm mistaken and making stuff up. Hmmm....


----------



## urgrandpasdog

I cant get the error screen anymore.. its stuck on the search one


----------



## Acroma

site is responding much slower >.<


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


Sad.. Currently I don't have a DvD-R


Google how to install from usb. Though it may be a lot of work.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*


Google how to install from usb. Though it may be a lot of work.


I installed using USB.... quite simple actually, and the installation process a a lot faster


----------



## Funcrazy1

yes very much slower i wonder why baffled i ate two jr.bacon cheese burgers and some fries no key i wonder why going slow im going to look in my temporary internet files cause it saves images there and everything


----------



## Polska

Is there a reliable 32 bit link. I downloaded 64 bit no problem, but 32 bit has died on me 5 times. There a torrent of same build?


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Finally I'm back to the error page.... haha. any day now M$....


----------



## Funcrazy1

Is the site slowing down now
?


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


Is the site slowing down now
?


I imagine so with all of us spamming the hell out of it....


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Is there a reliable 32 bit link. I downloaded 64 bit no problem, but 32 bit has died on me 5 times. There a torrent of same build?


Windows 7 Beta Links

32bit
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

64bit
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO


----------



## Dragoon123

Stop posting those links there not full urls god try them before you post


----------



## Funcrazy1

dragoon they workd for me and im dual booting if you need more proof i will show you...


----------



## urgrandpasdog

My god, the M$ site is waaay slower now. its taking ~20 seconds to load up the error page as opposed to about .5 seconds earlier.


----------



## falco216

Those links are cut off.


----------



## SSJ3 Mario Brothers

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


dragoon they workd for me and im dual booting if you need more proof i will show you...


No, those specific links have been auto-shortened when they were posted the first time, and now as they've been copied from that first post, they're the shortened ones which don't work.

It's like, http://ov...ck.net/


----------



## TheCh3F

OP has working direct links however the 32bit link keeps dropping people.


----------



## cubanresourceful

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon123*


Stop posting those links there not full urls god try them before you post


They are full links. Use your head, it's there for a reason.

EDIT: My bad, noticed they are the copies of the shortened links. Maybe I should take my own advice. XD


----------



## Polska

Ya no I am looking for something other then those 2 official ones. My 32 bit download from that link has stopped 6 times, not trying that again. 64 bit link downloaded no problem.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SSJ3 Mario Brothers*


No, those specific links have been auto-shortened when they were posted the first time, and now as they've been copied from that first post, they're the shortened ones which don't work.

It's like, http://ov...ck.net/


Luckily i download from the link just now.. Now , the only problem is to go take a bus and buy a dvd-d re-writable..


----------



## ShadowGun

its taking to long to load. Screw it i'll wait...


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dragoon123*


Stop posting those links there not full urls god try them before you post


I fixed my links please delete your quote so that others don't click on them.


----------



## Funcrazy1

me 2 im waiting at midnight to try to get a key i wanna play some damm games!


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


me 2 im waiting at midnight to try to get a key i wanna play some damm games!


I thought that we do not need a key?


----------



## Funcrazy1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


I thought that we do not need a key?


You need 1 to last all the way to august with out one it goes for 30 days...


----------



## om3n

geeze that page is now my third most visited site (in the last 3 months)


----------



## wheth4400

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*


I fixed my links please delete your quote so that others don't click on them.


still doesn't fix my issue of it taking one sec to download says it is 3.15GB but when it tries to download it says downloaded 716bytes in 1 sec.... maybe I am just doing something wrong


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


You need 1 to last all the way to august with out one it goes for 30 days...


So we have 30 days to get a key?


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


still doesn't fix my issue of it taking one sec to download says it is 3.15GB but when it tries to download it says downloaded 716bytes in 1 sec.... maybe I am just doing something wrong


Are u just clicking or are u right clicking "Save link as"?


----------



## wheth4400

save as


----------



## TheCh3F

Try just clicking it.


----------



## wheth4400

I just tried the save as againand it work.. go figure lol


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wheth4400*


still doesn't fix my issue of it taking one sec to download says it is 3.15GB but when it tries to download it says downloaded 716bytes in 1 sec.... maybe I am just doing something wrong


Are you using a download manager ? I use Downthemall firefox addon because it is handy for rapidshare also. I personally cannot verify a completed downlaod from the X86 link but I completed the X64 download from the link.


----------



## sabermetrics

wait, so are there keys left? I've been refreshing like mad for the past 30 minutes, and I haven't gotten one


----------



## Funcrazy1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


So we have 30 days to get a key?


u only have 2.5millionkey to get before bye bye so good luck out there soldier


----------



## Dragoon123

Just got my 64-bit key, Been refreshing every once and awhile.


----------



## quakermaas

woot...I just got 1 (x64)









Have been hitting F5 for 90 minutes in IE and FF...It popped up in IE


----------



## TheCh3F

grats people... keep trying if you dont have one yet.


----------



## Polska

Can anyone confirm if 64 bit key will work on 32 bit (someone posted that previously).


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


grats people... keep trying if you dont have one yet.


can u give me the link for the key?


----------



## Starman27

I tried the link on the first post to get a key and it didn't work, said the page wasn't found. Could someone tell me how to get a x64 key please.


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


can u give me the link for the key?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


I tried the link on the first post to get a key and it didn't work, said the page wasn't found. Could someone tell me how to get a x64 key please.


http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...-windows-7-key


----------



## TheDark

I just installed it, it's awesome. Now I just need a key. I'll get on tomorrow, I need some sleep.


----------



## Starman27

That's the site I used. When i copy and paste the link a Microsofte search site comes up and says "We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found".


----------



## jameskelsey

80 minutes of F5 and still no key,it must be luck if you get one.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polska* 
Can anyone confirm if 64 bit key will work on 32 bit (someone posted that previously).


Give me 10 mins...I have 32bit on another drive.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K3VL4R* 
http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...-windows-7-key

Do i have to activate the key when installing or can i activate when using the 30 days beta. Anyway thanks alot.


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starman27* 
That's the site I used. When i copy and paste the link a Microsofte search site comes up and says "We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found".

Sign in when you go to the first link then paste the second link. If you did that and are still having trouble just try again in a bit. That link has been acting up every once in a while.

Tsuna you have until your 30 days are up to find a key and activate.


----------



## Starman27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *K3VL4R* 
Sign in when you go to the first link then paste the second link. If you did that and are still having trouble just try again in a bit. That link has been acting up every once in a while.

That's what I've been doing, but I will keep trying.


----------



## Starman27

Yay, its working


----------



## sabermetrics

Phew, finally got one... after 45 minutes


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Phew, finally got one... after 45 minutes









over 90 for me and no luck.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Phew, finally got one... after 45 minutes









You just kept refreshing that error screen? cause I've been going at it for over an hour....


----------



## C.Jackson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameskelsey* 
80 minutes of F5 and still no key,it must be luck if you get one.

Yeah I've been going at it with the link for over an hour on FF and IE8 and I haven't got one thing yet.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polska* 
Can anyone confirm if 64 bit key will work on 32 bit (someone posted that previously).


Yes..worked for me.
I had an install of the 32bit , that was not activated yet


----------



## ljason8eg

This whole damn thing reminds me of when the Bag of Crap appears during a wootoff.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urgrandpasdog* 
You just kept refreshing that error screen? cause I've been going at it for over an hour....


Yes..keep hitting F5


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urgrandpasdog* 
You just kept refreshing that error screen? cause I've been going at it for over an hour....

Yup, though I used Mozilla Firefox, and the check4change addon, so it constantly refreshes by itself until it finds the key


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Yup, though I used Mozilla Firefox, and the check4change addon, so it constantly refreshes by itself until it finds the key

I'm using FF, though that check4change thing sounds interesting, I'll look into that.


----------



## Rino

i keep getting the "We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found." after about 1+hrs


----------



## lowkickqop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Yup, though I used Mozilla Firefox, and the check4change addon, so it constantly refreshes by itself until it finds the key

Where in firefox is check for change located?


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Yup, though I used Mozilla Firefox, and the check4change addon, so it constantly refreshes by itself until it finds the key

+rep (hopefully when I wake up there will be a key on my screen)


----------



## iKxGaMeX

Ughhh this is horrible! I've been sitting here for at least an hour refreshing every 5 seconds =/


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
Where in firefox is check for change located?

you'll need to download the add on, I'll post a small tutorial in a sec


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lowkickqop* 
Where in firefox is check for change located?

https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3028


----------



## sabermetrics

Tutorial on using Check4Change, which allows your computer to automatically detect if any change occurs from the usual "error" message:

1) Go to https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3028 and download the addon... this will only work for Mozilla Firefox

2) Log into http://technet.microsoft.com

3) enter either the 32 or 64 bit addresses, depending on which version you want, though either key will work on both

32-Bit key : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...2-ww&LCID=1033

64-bit key : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...4-ww&LCID=1033

4)Once you get the error message, highlight it, and right click

- Go to check4change, and click custom

- Set the interval to 1 second, then click OK

5) Let it run until it finds a key

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Tutorial on using Check4Change, which allows your computer to automatically detect if any change occurs from the usual "error" message:

1) Go to https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3028 and download the addon... this will only work for Mozilla Firefox

2) Log into http://technet.microsoft.com

3) enter either the 32 or 64 bit addresses, depending on which version you want, though either key will work on both

32-Bit key : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...2-ww&LCID=1033

64-bit key : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...4-ww&LCID=1033

4)Once you get the error message, highlight it, and right click

- Go to check4change, and click custom

- Set the interval to 1 second, then click OK

5) Let it run until it finds a key

GOOD LUCK!

It was working great, then the site redirected me to that search page, which of course messed everything up. Just makes it a bit more work, as I have to restart it a lot.


----------



## Funcrazy1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Tutorial on using Check4Change, which allows your computer to automatically detect if any change occurs from the usual "error" message:

1) Go to https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3028 and download the addon... this will only work for Mozilla Firefox

2) Log into http://technet.microsoft.com

3) enter either the 32 or 64 bit addresses, depending on which version you want, though either key will work on both

32-Bit key : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...2-ww&LCID=1033

64-bit key : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...4-ww&LCID=1033

4)Once you get the error message, highlight it, and right click

- Go to check4change, and click custom

- Set the interval to 1 second, then click OK

5) Let it run until it finds a key

GOOD LUCK!

it says select a text to find a change ?


----------



## C.Jackson

After first taking me to the search page, now the key link is taking me to Microsoft.com.


----------



## Korben

Check4Change just got more popular lol. I'm using it now very neat add on I must say.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *C.Jackson* 
After first taking me to the search page, now the key link is taking me to Microsoft.com.

You've either already gotten a key, or you need to sign in...


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Tutorial on using Check4Change, which allows your computer to automatically detect if any change occurs from the usual "error" message:

1) Go to https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3028 and download the addon... this will only work for Mozilla Firefox

2) Log into http://technet.microsoft.com

3) enter either the 32 or 64 bit addresses, depending on which version you want, though either key will work on both

32-Bit key : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...2-ww&LCID=1033

64-bit key : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...4-ww&LCID=1033

4)Once you get the error message, highlight it, and right click

- Go to check4change, and click custom

- Set the interval to 1 second, then click OK

5) Let it run until it finds a key

GOOD LUCK!

Im having this error .

Error

The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.

Can i still use the method?


----------



## Starman27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Yup, though I used Mozilla Firefox, and the check4change addon, so it constantly refreshes by itself until it finds the key

Wow, this saved my life, thank you. I can go make some food now, hoorah!


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tsuna* 
Im having this error .

*Error = Once you get the error message, highlight it, and right click*

The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.

Can i still use the method?

Yes.


----------



## lowkickqop

Where is the actual check for change add on located in firefox? I looked in tools its not there after downloading it.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tsuna* 
Im having this error .

Error

The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.

Can i still use the method?

Yep, the whole point of using it is so that it continually refreshes that error page until you get the key.

Good luck!


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tsuna* 
Im having this error .

Error

The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.

Can i still use the method?

Thats the error you "want," keep refreshing/check4changing (yes that's a verb now).


----------



## C.Jackson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
You've either already gotten a key, or you need to sign in...

lol. Thanks for that, my reasoning skills have all but failed me because I've seen the error page too many times. I guess it logged me out....


----------



## Korben

I wonder how many people are now "Check4Changing".


----------



## Funcrazy1

IM usin it now i wonder if i can go play tf2 or l4d with this runing


----------



## halocog

we might see a record post topic here lol


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1* 
IM usin it now i wonder if i can go play tf2 or l4d with this runing

Yup, its fine, as long as your internet connection doesn't quit on you


----------



## Starman27

I'd like to see Check4changes download stats over the past 10 minutes, lol. All time high perhaps?


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Great...... I run check4change and it works for about 10 seconds, then I get redirected to the search page and have to re-input the URL.... why can't they just make this work right....


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korben* 
I wonder how many people are now "Check4Changing".

HEY! that's my word! haha

EDIT: oops double post =(


----------



## Korben

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urgrandpasdog* 
HEY! that's my word! haha

EDIT: oops double post =(

Sorry I used it. I didn't see any copyright on it lol.

The developers of Check4change are probably are numbers just went up %100 omg.


----------



## dmreeves

Do we need a cdkey for this? are they even giving them out?


----------



## Funcrazy1

i had a product key on my other account but i hit f5 damm it!


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dmreeves* 
Do we need a cdkey for this? are they even giving them out?

Look at the OP... they are currently giving out keys right now


----------



## d3str0y3r0fn00bs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Yup, though I used Mozilla Firefox, and the check4change addon, so it constantly refreshes by itself until it finds the key

omg! major +rep to you dude! ive spent all day trying to get a key, now with this i can take a break!


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Korben* 
Sorry I used it. I didn't see any copyright on it lol.

The developers of Check4change are probably are numbers just went up %100 omg.

I bet, they are gonna be like what the heck was happening on the night of the ninth? then eventually they will find this thread.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Yep, the whole point of using it is so that it continually refreshes that error page until you get the key.

Good luck!

All of you rock! Wish that i could get my key in 9 hours time before my father get back from work as he bought a dvd-d near his work.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *halocog* 
we might see a record post topic here lol

Not to mention views since thread was created.

Currently highest posts/views in the Software news section


----------



## C.Jackson

Finally got my key







. +Rep sabermetrics for the Check4Change info.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Look at the OP... they are currently giving out keys right now

wat is OP?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *urgrandpasdog* 
I bet, they are gonna be like what the heck was happening on the night of the ninth? then eventually they will find this thread.

Now's about time to get into my safehouse


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tsuna* 
wat is OP?

Original poster... basically, the first post


----------



## Kingdavid216

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tsuna* 
wat is OP?

original post(er)


----------



## Korben

Darn you guys suck. Still yet to get my key.

Woot! 700th post.


----------



## bucdan

well just started 5 mins ago, lets see how long it goes...would it make a difference if we had multiple windows running this c4c? after key, uninstall ff


----------



## halocog

looks like microsoft's error server is working fine


----------



## sabermetrics

OH btw guys, forgot to mention, try for the 64-bit...

The serial key will work with either 64 or 32 bit... it takes a lot quicker toget the 64bit key, since not as many people are trying for them


----------



## d3str0y3r0fn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halocog*


looks like microsoft's error server is working fine










that just means they did something right sence 2003. thats probaly about it though.


----------



## sabermetrics

Just for new people to see this:

Tutorial on using Check4Change, which allows your computer to automatically detect if any change occurs from the usual "error" message:

1) Go to https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3028 and download the addon... this will only work for Mozilla Firefox

2) Log into http://technet.microsoft.com

3) enter either the 32 or 64 bit addresses, depending on which version you want, though either key will work on both

32-Bit key : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...2-ww&LCID=1033

64-bit key : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...4-ww&LCID=1033

4)Once you get the error message, highlight it, and right click

- Go to check4change, and click custom

- Set the interval to 1 second, then click OK

5) Let it run until it finds a key

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *bucdan*


well just started 5 mins ago, lets see how long it goes...would it make a difference if we had multiple windows running this c4c? after key, uninstall ff










That means we could open multiple tabs of windows 7 key? with C4C?


----------



## Phalanx1

Tried 3 times to download windows 7 and it just stops at 255mb /sigh. looks like I'll have to try some other time


----------



## d3str0y3r0fn00bs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phalanx1*


Tried 3 times to download windows 7 and it just stops at 255mb /sigh. looks like I'll have to try some other time


i had one stop at 56% so i feel your pain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


That means we could open multiple tabs of windows 7 key? with C4C?


i was just going to ask that myself


----------



## gbrilliantq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


OH btw guys, forgot to mention, try for the 64-bit...

The serial key will work with either 64 or 32 bit... it takes a lot quicker toget the 64bit key, since not as many people are trying for them


Yup, I just got my x64 key. Took 2 mins with the check4change.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3str0y3r0fn00bs*


i had one stop at 56% so i feel your pain

i was just going to ask that myself


but i asked first


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *d3str0y3r0fn00bs*


i had one stop at 56% so i feel your pain


Do you think a torrent would be more reliable within the next couple of days?


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Tutorial on using Check4Change, which allows your computer to automatically detect if any change occurs from the usual "error" message:

1) Go to https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3028 and download the addon... this will only work for Mozilla Firefox

2) Log into http://technet.microsoft.com

3) enter either the 32 or 64 bit addresses, depending on which version you want, though either key will work on both

32-Bit key : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...2-ww&LCID=1033

64-bit key : https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...4-ww&LCID=1033

4)Once you get the error message, highlight it, and right click

- Go to check4change, and click custom

*- Set the interval to 1 second, then click OK*

5) Let it run until it finds a key

GOOD LUCK!



I would say 1 second is very low, seeing it takes about 10 seconds for the page to load, because the site is being hit so hard.

But thanks for the heads up on the add-on, useful tool. +Rep


----------



## Vicarious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phalanx1*


Do you think a torrent would be more reliable within the next couple of days?


Hopefully in the next couple of days M$ will fix the problem and downloads will no longer be dropped, but who knows...


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gbrilliantq*


Yup, I just got my x64 key. Took 2 mins with the check4change.











Lucky *insert expletive here*


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gbrilliantq*


Yup, I just got my x64 key. Took 2 mins with the check4change.











Edit: Thanks for the c4c settings, running it now


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


I would say 1 second is very low, seeing it takes about 10 seconds for the page to load, because the site is being hit so hard.

But thanks for the heads up on the add-on, useful tool. +Rep


It doesn't actual matter for the refresh rate... setting it at 1 just means that it will refresh at the quickest possible time


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


It doesn't actual matter for the refresh rate... setting it at 1 just means that it will refresh at the quickest possible time


What about multiple tabs?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


What about multiple tabs?


Hmm, I've never tried it... its definitely worth a shot


----------



## gbrilliantq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phalanx1*


Care to share your c4c settings? (how often to reload?) I'm about to DL it now


1 sec

Everything else I didn't change. Sometimes it would hang. I'd just click the webpage for it to refresh again. It was refreshing every second for me also.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


It doesn't actual matter for the refresh rate... setting it at 1 just means that it will refresh at the quickest possible time


aaah ok..so it reloads the page then waits 1 sec and reloads it again.N1


----------



## Funcrazy1

hopefully m$ will just give windows 7 free and not to try to get this damm keys cause of the delay !


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


hopefully m$ will just give windows 7 free and not to try to get this damm keys cause of the delay !


true...because it would benefit them more, in the future.


----------



## Quantum Reality

The errors are coming back way too fast to be hammering. I think they've killed the key server for the night.


----------



## NCspecV81

I used that check4change and it refreshed right past my key! I'm so disgruntled!!!!!!!! how do I get it back! =o(


----------



## dubz

WooHoo got mine! 5 tabs @1 sec intervals


----------



## halocog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dubz*


WooHoo got mine! 5 tabs @1 sec intervals










so is 1 tab not really that effective?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NCspecV81*


I used that check4change and it refreshed right past my key! I'm so disgruntled!!!!!!!! how do I get it back! =o(


Thats not possible...


----------



## Korben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dubz*


WooHoo got mine! 5 tabs @1 sec intervals










lol so you can have multiple tabs.


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dubz*


WooHoo got mine! 5 tabs @1 sec intervals










I have 6 tabs running, trying to find key!!









Edit: 14 tabs running now


----------



## Quantum Reality

Ok, I was wrong, heh...


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dubz*


WooHoo got mine! 5 tabs @1 sec intervals










With 6 tabs for 5 mins . No response


----------



## USFORCES

Does any one here have the 32bit that could rapidshare or something I've tried around 5 differen't links here and they all finish at 266mb.

Why have so many links been posted that don't work?


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Thats not possible...










It is. I missed mine a few times because I couldnt get it in time. I set it to 10 seconds and got it.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


It is. I missed mine a few times because I couldnt get it in time. I set it to 10 seconds and got it.


The whole point of check4change is to see if the word "error" changes... obviously, when you get the key, there is no error message... but I could be wrong...


----------



## Tsuna

I finally got it! How do i save it? Anyway if i dun use the key by today , will the key be taken away by other people? cause i have the windows 7 beta 64 bit already. But i dont have a dv-d.


----------



## bucdan

so my multiple tabs thing is true...cause some1 got it ok..


----------



## Funcrazy1

copy and past ftw? write on note on ur phone? pen or paper?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


I finally got it! How do i save it?


Print it out, or copy and paste the key into a notepad or word document


----------



## urgrandpasdog

I can't get anything other than the "search" page anymore. grrrrrrr


----------



## ChrisB17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


The whole point of check4change is to see if the word "error" changes... obviously, when you get the key, there is no error message... but I could be wrong...


When the key comes up tho the page refreshes then goes to the error again. You have to be fast to stop the c4c or it will refresh the cd key page.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


I finally got it! How do i save it?



Save what







..the key ?..write it down , save it to txt file, screen shot.


----------



## crackzattic

how did u get ur key the website on the 1st post is bringing me to the microsoft page


----------



## halocog

4 tabs running now, still no response


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *urgrandpasdog*


I can't get anything other than the "search" page anymore. grrrrrrr


It was suggested to clear your cookies when this happens.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Print it out, or copy and paste the key into a notepad or word document


copied onto a word pat.


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


copy and past ftw? write on note on ur phone? pen or paper?


QFT, lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *halocog*


4 tabs running now, still no response










I have 16 tabs running and no response, maybe I have passed it up already?


----------



## K3VL4R

New motto

"Check4Change........... Your server never stood a chance "


----------



## Funcrazy1

What is QFT ? so if i used C4C it will zoom by my key !


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phalanx1*


QFT, lol

I have 16 tabs running and no response, maybe I have passed it up already?










Wow 16 tabs. Try 6 tabs? i used 6 tabs.


----------



## halocog

got it!!! keep running c4c , you will get it







thanks!!!


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


What is QFT ? so if i used C4C it will zoom by my key !


Quoted for Truth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


Wow 16 tabs. Try 6 tabs? i used 6 tabs.


Yeah I took away some, and I added the option to play a sound when it finds it, changed to 10sec intervals. We'll see from here. Thanks for the tip


----------



## Commended

haha man my luck first time i missed the cd page and the second time i stopped the c4c and it popped up


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phalanx1*


QFT, lol

I have 16 tabs running and no response, maybe I have passed it up already?











Just to point out...If you get a key and past the page...and then keep trying you will get the same key again and it should come up a lot faster.
I got a key a few hours ago..but I hit the site again using the same login name and the same key came up on second refresh of the page.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Phalanx1*


Quoted for Truth

Yeah I took away some, and I added the option to play a sound when it finds it, changed to 10sec intervals. We'll see from here. Thanks for the tip










Haha no problem. Now i think im going to rush down to a shopping mall. Another problem is , how do i burn? I open the file first or ..


----------



## Funcrazy1

ohh so you peeps for the poeple that get lucky tell us ur C4C settings n0W before i h4x billgates bank account lol


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


It was suggested to clear your cookies when this happens.


I cleared my cookies, and now instead of the "search" page it brings me to the microsoft home page..... way to go M$.......


----------



## gbrilliantq

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChrisB17*


When the key comes up tho the page refreshes then goes to the error again. You have to be fast to stop the c4c or it will refresh the cd key page.


I didn't have to do anything to it. It just stopped the page and I copied the key over. Hell I was in the living room watching the Goonies and came back to it on the one tab I had running.


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


Just to point out...If you get a key and past the page...and then keep trying you will get the same key again and it should come up a lot faster.
I got a key a few hours ago..but I hit the site again using the same login name and the same key came up on second refresh of the page.


Thanks for the tip!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


Haha no problem. Now i think im going to rush down to a shopping mall. Another problem is , how do i burn? I open the file first or ..


Have to burn to dvd using free software


----------



## K3VL4R

1000 !


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


ohh so you peeps for the poeple that get lucky tell us ur C4C settings n0W before i h4x billgates bank account lol


u mean me?


----------



## Phalanx1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*


1000 !


Beat me to it!









Edit: At least I was 999


----------



## TheCh3F

Can anyone confirm if you are limited to just one of each key if using the F5/C4C method?

Or has anyone gotten a third key using this way? on the same puter?


----------



## Commended

Btw if u want c4c to stop refreshing after it changes the text, uncheck the don't stop monitoring after first change button and set it to 1 second under custom when u right click.


----------



## gbrilliantq

What I used. I copied the whole text, including the ERROR at the top.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheCh3F*


Can anyone confirm if you are limited to just one of each key if using the F5/C4C method?

Or has anyone gotten a third key using this way? on the same puter?


I tried it and got the same key, with the same login ID.
So I think its 1 key per live account.


----------



## bucdan

man im watching my theme change every 30 mins on w7.... man..


----------



## sabermetrics

One key per account, though you are able to get both 32 and 64 bit keys... (they are the same, so technically, 2 keys per account)


----------



## dustandechoes91

sweet i got it in chrome by opening 5 tabs and using F5. Took 30 seconds.


----------



## Funcrazy1

I got my dang key after 2 hrs but thank god to c4c saving my fingers :d BUT BE FAST ON THE CHANGE C4C KEEPS REFRESHING


----------



## pifive

Do you only have to highlight 404 htm? Ive been on C4c for 1 hour already..


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pifive*


Do you only have to highlight 404 htm? Ive been on C4c for 1 hour already..


You need to highlight the "Error", not the 404


----------



## MRoFlare

finally got mine after 2 hours +


----------



## pifive

what exactly I must highlight?


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pifive*


what exactly I must highlight?


the whole thing or just the ERROR


----------



## Fox the Sly

Well, how 'bout that. I got a 32-bit key. If 32 and 64 bit codes are interchangable then it doesn't matter.









I've been trying since 12pm today to get a key and that took damn near 12 hours. For anyone ready to give up or go to bed, let Firefox and the check4change plugin do it's thing overnight and hopefully you'll wake up to a key.


----------



## bucdan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fox the Sly*


Well, how 'bout that. I got a 32-bit key. If 32 and 64 bit codes are interchangable then it doesn't matter.









I've been trying since 12pm today to get a key and that took damn near 12 hours. For anyone ready to give up or go to bed, let Firefox and the check4change plugin do it's thing overnight and hopefully you'll wake up to a key.












wow...apparently you went thru tough times, some people get it fast...


----------



## nod32

yup there are still some left. I just got a 64 bit one. i was refreshing IE manually every so often and must have gotten lucky!


----------



## pifive

I have to highlight "We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found. See below for search results close to your request, or try a new search" ?


----------



## d3str0y3r0fn00bs

finaly! after 7 hours and 30 min of trying to getthe key i finaly have it!!! my thanks goes out to you sabermetrics. now comes the fun part of downloading windows 7.... yay..


----------



## BiG O

i get the error in google chrome...but in firefox, I just get a redirect, so I can't use the check4change. All I want is a key...what do I need to do?


----------



## Ice Dingo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BiG O*


i get the error in google chrome...but in firefox, I just get a redirect, so I can't use the check4change. All I want is a key...what do I need to do?


Have you logged into technet on firefox?


----------



## Commended

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pifive*


I have to highlight "We are sorry, the page you requested cannot be found. See below for search results close to your request, or try a new search" ?


it should say: 
Error

The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.

On the page if it doesn't wrong page my friend. Try logging into http://technet.microsoft.com at the top right of page. Also you could try clearing cookies if ur getting a different page.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Commended*


it should say: 
Error

*The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.*

On the page if it doesn't wrong page my friend. Try logging into http://technet.microsoft.com at the top right of page. Also you could try clearing cookies if ur getting a different page.


I highlight the one in bold.


----------



## pifive

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Commended*


it should say: 
Error

The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.

On the page if it doesn't wrong page my friend. Try logging into http://technet.microsoft.com at the top right of page. Also you could try clearing cookies if ur getting a different page.



YEah me getting redirected... going to try cleaning cookies


----------



## ShadowGun

woot got mine after 1 min c4c


----------



## Starman27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShadowGun*


woot got mine after 1 min c4c


I hate you, I've been trying for over two hours with no key


----------



## Yggdrasill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


I hate you, I've been trying for over two hours with no key










SAme here. Damn you.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


I hate you, I've been trying for over two hours with no key










Try with 6 tabs , with c4c , highlight 'The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.' It may help.


----------



## Commended

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


I highlight the one in bold.


Ya when u highlight it then right click > c4c > Custom > 1 sec for refresh. Then let it run. You might need to keep checking on the page because if it redirects you to anything but the page with the key, you have to start again.


----------



## faria

yesssss... finally received my beta key.


----------



## B-rad G.

cant even load the error page


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


cant even load the error page










What u mean? what error did u get? page cannot be found?


----------



## B-rad G.

Page Load Error

Network Timeout.


----------



## stumped

what is the link to even get to the page to choose the image? i'd like to get myself a beta key.


----------



## Fox the Sly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
what is the link to even get to the page to choose the image? i'd like to get myself a beta key.

32-bit:
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/ productkeys/win7-32/enus/default.aspx

64-bit:
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperience/ productkeys/win7-64/enus/default.aspx

Take note of the space between the forward slash and productkeys.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B-rad G.*


Page Load Error

Network Timeout.


Sorry I have no idea on how to help.


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


Sorry I have no idea on how to help.


it will occasionally go to the error page i need to be on...and sometimes it will just say cannot connect to microsoft. so we'll see how this goes if it loads right.


----------



## Starman27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


Try with 6 tabs , with c4c , highlight 'The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day.' It may help.


That's exactly what I've been doing. Except it was 5 tabs. I guess I'll try making one more.


----------



## gbrilliantq

I highlighted the whole error message, including the ERROR at the top.

maybe that would help.


----------



## ShadowGun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Starman27* 
I hate you, I've been trying for over two hours with no key









Lol i had 10 tabs open all 1 sec refresh also it was on the x64 which is suppose to be faster.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

YES! I finally got a key! after 2 hours!


----------



## Starman27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowGun* 
Lol i had 10 tabs open all 1 sec refresh also it was on the x64 which is suppose to be faster.

I'm on the x64 also. It's been 3 hours now







Refreshing 6 tabs every 1 second, it's ridiculous. I feel like I'm doing something wrong, but I'm getting the right error message.


----------



## stumped

ok, anybody try going to the link again? because i get redirected ti the win7 home screen


----------



## Dragoon123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShadowGun* 
Lol i had 10 tabs open all 1 sec refresh also it was on the x64 which is suppose to be faster.

I don't see how that would help... What if one of them gets to the key then refreshes??


----------



## B-rad G.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dragoon123* 
I don't see how that would help... What if one of them gets to the key then refreshes??

i think c4c stops refreshing once a change is found on the page.


----------



## urgrandpasdog

Its weird, I got nothing for almost 2 hours, then I snagged one, and then my brother logged in and got another (yes they are different keys) In about 3 minutes, no joke.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-rad G.* 
i think c4c stops refreshing once a change is found on the page.

It does, at least it did for me.


----------



## ShadowGun

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B-rad G.* 
i think c4c stops refreshing once a change is found on the page.

Yes it does stop and notifies you when it has found a change. Just highlight the Error header and the error message.


----------



## evilspongebob72

so how do we get a key?

just woke up -_-


----------



## propwashz

iso's ,keys,mp3fix updates------the key sites are down right now,but all the dls are working.......

32bit:
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...a-67b859a242b7

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx

64bit:
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/d...8-5dc63d55626d

https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx


----------



## Starman27

I know it's a long shot, but I've been trying for over three hours, and it keeps screwing up. Is there anyway anyone has an extra one, or has had success getting one quickly that could help me out. Send me a pm if you could help. Thanks.


----------



## Lt.JD

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72* 
so how do we get a key?

just woke up -_-

Look here:http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...-windows-7-key and OP


----------



## evilspongebob72

thanks...got 10 tabs open on 32bit and 64bit now. the long wait begins...


----------



## stumped

lol, i got one firefox window dedicated to about 112 32bit pages and another firefox windows dedicated to about 12 64bit pages. And now i wait to see if i can get a key over night or even tomorrow in the morning.


----------



## Nelson2011

redirects to microsoft website


----------



## evilspongebob72

BTW is this the way we are supposed to get out keys? or is this just what someone has found?


----------



## Effekt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
redirects to microsoft website


http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...-windows-7-key


----------



## Nelson2011

Yes got a 64bit key


----------



## JontyB

hey what is this c4c thing? cheers


----------



## pifive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nelson2011* 
Yes got a 64bit key


How long it took for ya?


----------



## evilspongebob72

c4c is check 4 change. It's a firefox extension that refreshes a page and checks for changes


----------



## JontyB

awesome, cheers spongebob


----------



## Effekt

Thinking bout Formatting and Installing the x64 version, Any feedback on it? Will I be able too run games and stuff?


----------



## pifive

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Effekt* 
Thinking bout Formatting and Installing the x64 version, Any feedback on it? Will I be able too run games and stuff?

Only if you can pass the quad layer micro#$# protection they are using...


----------



## Nelson2011

Ive been looking for one since 9pm


----------



## evilspongebob72

I've given up...4 months without a key is long enough

can I virtualise this?


----------



## JontyB

im blindly trusting this c4c. hopefully i have it set up right

..man i sound n00bish... sorry guys


----------



## newbie1911

yay i got the key! now just to wait till the download finishes.5 hours left on 200 kb/s


----------



## Yggdrasill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *newbie1911*


yay i got the key! now just to wait till the download finishes.5 hours left on 200 kb/s










Lucky one. Ive been using c4c for 4 hours now and still no key.


----------



## Starman27

I can't believe its still so hard to get a key at 5 am


----------



## newbie1911

i guess its just luck. i would of had it in 5 minutes but the page stopped on continue and couldn't reload it. tryed c4c and after about 30 mins of manually pasting the link because it would redirect to 'a page not found' i got a key.


----------



## dmreeves

Several tries and no luck getting a key. I have been trying for awhile too. After a 15 minutes or so I get a page not found link instead of the server is busy link


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Why do people ask

'' Oh so does that mean I can keep this without it expiring''

Of course Microsoft will let you have the best part of Windows 7 for free with no time limit. Afterall they only spent millions if not more on it so that all of us can have it for free( Legally )!

Sarcasm detector just went through the roof just then lol.


----------



## stoneyelf

I just got my key about 45 minutes ago. I tried to get another
but i got the same key again.. so i dont think you can get two keys.

What i did was bookmark this specific url 
https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...4-ww&LCID=1033
to the bookmark toolbar in firefox for easy access (make sure you right click the bookmark and edit the url to the one listed above).

Then i created new tabs and clicked the bookmark watched
TV, came back and looked thru all the tabs to find one that has a product key.

Hope this helps people to find keys.


----------



## Starman27

I finally got one!!! After 6 hours of refreshing I got it, i never thought it would happen. Now to install.


----------



## pifive

noway! grats! im still trying...


----------



## Starman27

So now that I have my key and the OS, any tips on how I should boot based on your 7 experince? Should I dual-boot Vista and Windows 7, or should I just boot 7 solely? If you think dual, how much space should I give to Vista and how much to 7 out of my 640?


----------



## Yggdrasill

Still no luck with those keys. Come on Microsoft. Release the damn thing now.


----------



## .Style

Lol iwent to the newest post in this thread for me and that was page 23 of 40 posts per page and saw people trying to press F5 for like 2 hours and not getting a key..lol i tried about 3 mins and i got one







Now i just gotta donload it


----------



## lecastor

every download link i go to is 404 or unavailable, so do tell where i can download this at, Thanks.


----------



## newbie1911

post #389 in this topic is still working for me. 49% to go.


----------



## Starman27

Is anyone running 7 by itself? Is it reliable enough?


----------



## RobRedbeard

Uhm, those directions are darn near the same thing as a DOS attack. Tens of thousands of people using software to refresh a page every second. It's no surprise that the site has now been pulled down and 2 refreshes direct to a help page.

Microsoft's response is that they'll put up some additional infrastructure to handle it this week. Good for them. Good for us.

Rob


----------



## Tsuna

ok i burned the windows 7 beta . Now what do i do? When i insert the disc , it is shown like this. when i clicked the image file , they ask me to burn..


----------



## wamubu

Another method is to use Greasemonkey for Firefox and then go to sleep...


----------



## wamubu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


ok i burned the windows 7 beta . Now what do i do?


You reboot and it should install. But figure out how you want to install first. If you want the key, good luck (some do), otherwise it is good for 30 days (120 days max with a reset command). The activation key will keep it active without further to-do until Aug 2009.


----------



## Starman27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


ok i burned the windows 7 beta . Now what do i do?


Did you get your key? If not try getting one by following these instructions: http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...windows-7-key/. If you do, then boot it, and follow the install instructions. Congratulations and good luck!


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


Did you get your key? If not try getting one by following these instructions: http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...windows-7-key/. If you do, then boot it, and follow the install instructions. Congratulations and good luck!


When booting up , i dun have to press like F6 or anything?


----------



## Ulquiorra

noze :*(

the link for the bog on instuction on how to get akey isnt working XD

its showing a suspened page is this due to the uber high demand or becuse of somethingelse?

if its something else couldsomeone post whats on that site







thank you


----------



## PCMAN123

oK PLEASE JUST TELL ME.
Where do i get a key?


----------



## Ulquiorra

read 3 psots up Â¬_Â¬, tho the link dont work for me


----------



## newbie1911

Quote:



32-Bit key : https://www.microsoft.com/ betaexperience/scripts/gcs.aspx?Product=tn-win7-32-ww&LCID=1033 (don't click, Copy and Paste!)

64-bit key : https://www.microsoft.com/ betaexperience/scripts/gcs.aspx?Product=tn-win7-64-ww&LCID=1033 (don't click, Copy and Paste!)


working for me.remove the space before betaexperiance.


----------



## Dayve

I have updated my previous post









Now with information and how to get a key...

http://acianet.webs.com/apps/forums/...-beta-download

Or Link


----------



## Ulquiorra

ermm i knew that

nope=/ got happy to soon, thx for posting anyway i now thinkive noiced what i did wrong thx mat







will get on breaking my refresh key









is itment to show w hite page if you hae done it ocrrenctly (beofre it hands out keys)


----------



## Starman27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


ok i burned the windows 7 beta . Now what do i do? When i insert the disc , it is shown like this. when i clicked the image file , they ask me to burn..


You have to boot off the disc. On your opening screen there should be an option to choose your boot order or something like that, for me its F12, just keep an eye out, and press that and choose CD Drive. It should boot to the installation screen.


----------



## lhowatt

anyone else getting this?

The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day


----------



## TheCh3F

OP has all the information you need to get a key and download either the 32bit or 64bit versions of the beta.


----------



## Ulquiorra

yeh im getting the tech problmes message now as well, will just have to keep trying =/


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
anyone else getting this?

The site is currently experiencing technical difficulties, please check back in the next business day

Everyone is getting that. If you just follow the guides posted on the OP you will eventually get a key. If you are the impatient type try the second method.


----------



## lhowatt

okay im using the check for change but havent found a key yet


----------



## Starman27

I've got my Windows 7 OS up and running. I cannot say enough about this even though it has only been an hour. It installed faster, looks better, performs better, is more user-friendly, came with more drivers installed already, and I didn't have to remove nearly as much from it at startup that I did for Vista. These are all first impressions, but I love it so much so far.


----------



## lhowatt

do you have to have downloaded windows 7 to get a key? Im logged in but i downloaded windows 7 off one of the links that hellboy posted in this thread


----------



## {core2duo}werd

woot finally got a key.


----------



## lhowatt

i have 4 tabs refreshing looking for it


----------



## RaZzY

Do you think it will be ok to install this over my vista install? I dont have another hard drive soo...


----------



## lhowatt

does check4change stop when it finds a change?


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RaZzY* 
Do you think it will be ok to install this over my vista install? I dont have another hard drive soo...

you can install it on a partition...i highly suggest backing up your data


----------



## GeforceGTS

I was trying this for AGES last night, just went to try it again and the page doesn't even load with the error now, I just get a totaly blank page D;


----------



## lhowatt

does refreshing mutable tabs benefit you? i have 4 tabs open

does check 4 change stop when it finds a change?


----------



## aksthem1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
does refreshing mutable tabs benefit you? i have 4 tabs open

does check 4 change stop when it finds a change?

Not sure. I didn't know tabs could be changed.









Yes.


----------



## Starman27

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
does refreshing mutable tabs benefit you? i have 4 tabs open

does check 4 change stop when it finds a change?

I had twenty going when I finally got it, 10 32-bit and 10 64-bit. It just increases your chances. And yes, C4C does stop when a change is detected.


----------



## Evostance

Lol...

1st try I got a key


----------



## lhowatt

Just got my keys


----------



## PCMAN123

how long does the key/beta last?


----------



## lhowatt

yeah i got 2 64bit keys and 1 32


----------



## Ulquiorra

OMG firefox if amazing O_O godis with it

(well maybe not but i use ie, i dl firefoz to get the refresh thingi it worked frist time







WOO)

i nt jokin either im tepeted to give my luck at another key ya thinki should?


----------



## nepas

check4change has saved my keyboard,got my key after 10 mins with 3 tabs


----------



## PCMAN123

anybody got a extra one ? PM Me?

Also what page works for you?


----------



## Evostance

Who wants keys?

I might have some


----------



## Ulquiorra

lol its working ll the timefor me now every page resh gennerate a new one


----------



## Evostance

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ulquiorra* 
lol its working ll the timefor me now every page resh gennerate a new one

Check the keys, it stops doing it after a while and just gives you the same ones


----------



## Ulquiorra

no realy ive had 1 repeate all are diffent :S

has MS done summat to the servers a couple of seconds ago (and sorry for the bad typing)


----------



## Flux

The MS Key Server seems to be up and running again now, I just got both Keys after many many hours of hitting refresh.

Cheers,
Flux


----------



## Evostance

Yeh but, it stops working eventually. Clear cookies and reload


----------



## Ulquiorra

well thats 6 differnt keys in a row loks lie everythings been sorted (may send ne over a pm if other poeple are having a probelm im keeping 2 tho XD)


----------



## RallyMaster

I'm not getting anything







It just takes me back to Microsoft's homepage.


----------



## GeforceGTS

Just got my x64 key, worked first go this time









x32 straight after it.


----------



## Starman27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


I'm not getting anything







It just takes me back to Microsoft's homepage.


Are you signed into Windows Live?


----------



## Barry

Who has a extra key they would like to give me?


----------



## RallyMaster

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Starman27*


Are you signed into Windows Live?


Ah snap, should have RTFM'd. Got it.


----------



## Evostance

Freebie: 1 64bit Windows 7 Key 
Freebie: 1 32-bit Windows 7 Key 

Go enter then you vultures


----------



## MikersSU

Downloading right now @ 2.4mb/s. Nice.

This sucker's going on my test bench.


----------



## Evostance

Guys, I have a feeling that they are giving out the same keys everyone. I just tried on some other WL email addresses and I got the same keys.

Can anyone clarify if one of their keys begins in 482X*


----------



## K3VL4R

Link is working now.

I just got 6 keys . No refresh needed.

http://blog.hznet.nl/2009/01/10/how-...-windows-7-key


----------



## Yggdrasill

Does anyone have a good download link? x86 version dies on me when downloading from Microsoft.


----------



## .Style

I'm on windows 7 and i got a key, with the refreshing that page way...where do i activate it?


----------



## The Viper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evostance*


Guys, I have a feeling that they are giving out the same keys everyone. I just tried on some other WL email addresses and I got the same keys.

Can anyone clarify if one of their keys begins in 482X*


you may be right...one of my keys begins with 482XP


----------



## Tsuna

Help!!! I burned windows 7 beta in a dvd-rw. When i try to boot up , it starts normally. Why Why Why!! ~~


----------



## Evostance

Yeh MS are giving everyone the same keys

Big list of them here

*Unlimited 64bit and 32bit keys*

http://www.overclock.net/freebies/44...ml#post5293493


----------



## .Style

Ermm mine doesnt start with the 482..mine starts with 23v4


----------



## RallyMaster

Mine starts with D9RHV and it is the 64-bit version. I think all the keys are interchangeable across 32 and 64-bit.


----------



## Evostance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *.Style*


Ermm mine doesnt start with the 482..mine starts with 23v4


Keep it, you might have a unique one for a while


----------



## Evostance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RallyMaster*


Mine starts with D9RH


d9rhv-jg8xc-c77h2-3yf6d-**** ?

Same key, look on my thread http://www.overclock.net/freebies/44...-no-entry.html


----------



## Tsuna

Evostance can u help me? My problem is number 1138th post.


----------



## BiG O

keys:

http://www.microsoft.com/betaexperie...s/default.aspx


----------



## K092084

Anyone gotten one that starts with JYDV8?


----------



## BiG O

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Anyone gotten one that starts with JYDV8?


yep


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K092084*


Anyone gotten one that starts with JYDV8?


JYDV8-H8 yup.


----------



## Duesco

Popped over to that link 15 minutes ago, bam, key. First try.


----------



## Evostance

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


Evostance can u help me? My problem is number 1138th post.


Set it up as a bootable disk instead of a normal dvd


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Evostance*


Set it up as a bootable disk instead of a normal dvd


What do u mean? i have to do something with my dvd?


----------



## K3VL4R

I have a feeling that M$ is going to allow unlimited installs on those generic keys to make up for the server overload yesterday and because of all the buzz on the net now with these Win7 download and key topics all over the net now that is giving Win7 some free advertising. Whether or not it being intentional or not from M$, either way it worked out in their favor.

Someone should post here if one of these keys gets blacklisted then we will know if there is unlimited installs or not.


----------



## Yggdrasill

I got some serious problems with downloading x32 version. Is there any alternative links.


----------



## killerhz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *K3VL4R*


I have a feeling that M$ is going to allow unlimited installs on those generic keys to make up for the server overload yesterday and because of all the buzz on the net now with these Win7 download and key topics all over the net now that is giving Win7 some free advertising. Whether or not it being intentional or not from M$, either way it worked out in their favor.

Someone should post here if one of these keys gets blacklisted then we will know if there is unlimited installs or not.


Agreed. They are looking to make Vista bad press a thing of the past. They probably did this on purpose.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


Help!!! I burned windows 7 beta in a dvd-rw. When i try to boot up , it starts normally. Why Why Why!! ~~



Did you burn the iso as a file to the disk? or did you burn it as an image ?

and make sure you have set the bios , so that the dvd rom is the first boot device


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


Did you burn the iso as a file to the disk? or did you burn it as an image ?

and make sure you have set the bios , so that the dvd rom is the first boot device


Is this correct?


----------



## killnine

The link for the keys is down now. Just takes me to the std Windows 7 page....=(


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


Is this correct?


Looks right, but I am not familiar with that program.


----------



## usapatriot

I can't get a key either right now. So far the three times I've tried downloading the BETA I've gotten timeout errors.


----------



## Quantum Reality

Luckily, I managed to get one and I've got to say, I'm already impressed. The selective UAC is a nice touch.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quakermaas* 
Looks right, but I am not familiar with that program.

Anyway i got into windows 7 setup. It has upgrade (keeps your file) and complete install (deletes all your files).I tried to upgrade but they said we need to have windows running. So i boot up clicked the setup from the disk straight from my computer. And i got a error.


----------



## The_Rocker

Got my x64 key and currently downloading the x64 iso @ 1 - 1.1MB/s.

I am only going to be running this in VMWare until its released.


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tsuna* 
Anyway i got into windows 7 setup. It has upgrade (keeps your file) and complete install (deletes all your files).I tried to upgrade but they said we need to have windows running. So i boot up clicked the setup from the disk straight from my computer. And i got a error.

I'd recommend just doing a fresh install. My experience with any sort of upgrade with Windows versions doesn't work out too nicely (even if it succeeds). Just do a fresh install, you won't regret it.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apt Quadruped* 
I'd recommend just doing a fresh install. My experience with any sort of upgrade with Windows versions doesn't work out too nicely (even if it succeeds). Just do a fresh install, you won't regret it.

The problem is , my hard disk is with my friend..


----------



## cubanresourceful

Well, got my key, easily, I guess Microsoft finally opened it up again. Yay! Thank you Microsoft. *Runs off to finish downloading the ISO and beta test*


----------



## FearSC549

For those who need the download links

32bit http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.iso

64bit http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...FRE_EN_DVD.ISO


----------



## Duesco

ARGH.

I've tried six times to get the x86 ISO from Microsoft.


----------



## dr_bowtie

I can confirm they are rolling out as I know right now 6 keys of each 64 and 32 bit....

the 32 and 64 bit keys arent interchangeable that i know of...cant test yet as i havent gotten x86 to download yet...I made to almost 1gig several times

but i did get info of matching keys as i the keys i got are the same as others have gotten and the 64 match 64 and 32 match 32 but none cross 64 to 32...

This is the same key rollout as Vista where they release the same public keys to everyone...generic key


----------



## LuT_FeN

win 7 x32 -

6JKV2-QPB8H-RQ893-FW7TM-PBJ73
QXV7B-K78W2-QGPR6-9FWH9-KGMM7
TQ32R-WFBDM-GFHD2-QGVMH-3P9GC
4HJRK-X6Q28-HWRFY-WDYHJ-K8HDH
GG4MQ-MGK72-HVXFW-KHCRF-KW6KY

----------------------------------------------
win 7 x64 -

D9RHV-JG8XC-C77H2-3YF6D-RYRJ9
RFFTV-J6K7W-MHBQJ-XYMMJ-Q8DCH
7XRCQ-RPY28-YY9P8-R6HD8-84GH3
482XP-6J9WR-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M
JYDV8-H8VXG-74RPT-6BJPB-X42V4

bye


----------



## Polska

So I am up and running on Win 7 everything is peachy (32 bit). Do I have to install an update seperately (I don't think win update detected anything). If so where do I get that.


----------



## 21276

strange...i have a key, i downloaded the ISO, but the installation keeps failing. burned the dvd using imgburn at a mere 5x speed, but installation keeps saying some file is missing; but imgburn verifies without issues. i guess ill burn it again..


----------



## Tsuna

I think i shall not do a clean install. Anyone have any idea on how to upgrade and keep your old files?


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tsuna*


I think i shall not do a clean install. Anyone have any idea on how to upgrade and keep your old files?



click upgrade.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


click upgrade.










I have a problem with upgrade. See post 1161


----------



## sLowEnd

Anyone know how long this beta lasts until it expires?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Anyone know how long this beta lasts until it expires?


August 1


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*


Anyone know how long this beta lasts until it expires?


Without key , 30 days. With key , August


----------



## Polska

Boo logmein doesn't want to install on win 7







.


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


strange...i have a key, i downloaded the ISO, but the installation keeps failing. burned the dvd using imgburn at a mere 5x speed, but installation keeps saying some file is missing; but imgburn verifies without issues. i guess ill burn it again..


I had this issue trying to install 64 bit. No problem with 32 bit install :/. I think mine was missing something like "pcw.sys". Guess its better for me anyway, some of my hardware has no 64 bit drivers







.


----------



## Quantum Reality

How's driver support? My P5KPL-CM system I'm giving it a go on, for whatever reason Win7 doesn't have native support for the NIC. So, how good is Vista driver usage on Win7?


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


How's driver support? My P5KPL-CM system I'm giving it a go on, for whatever reason Win7 doesn't have native support for the NIC. So, how good is Vista driver usage on Win7?


No NIC support on P5KC also (had to dl driver and run in computability I believe). Other then that pretty trouble free. I may be missing some mobo driver (some unknown device in manager) but everything is running ok so I don't really care.


----------



## Quantum Reality

ATK 0110? Windows Update usually has that one.


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


ATK 0110? Windows Update usually has that one.










Ya that was it hehe, one I tried from asus failed to install.
Thanks.


----------



## Coma

PM me for a direct download link (FTP) for the x86 or x64 ISO.
OCN only - don't register to ask for the link.

100Mbps upload


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Installation failed









missing files

This is garbage! This happened the last time I tried to install the 6801 Beta. I burned at 1x speed so i don't understand why my computer is doing this to me!!!


----------



## newbie1911

does it give you options to retry when some files are not found? im thinking about puting the most of it on to 1 flash drive and the rest on another and when it gives you the option to retry put the other one in. damn this is the worst time for my dvd drive to stop working.


----------



## Coma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grizzly Adams*


Installation failed









missing files

This is garbage! This happened the last time I tried to install the 6801 Beta. I burned at 1x speed so i don't understand why my computer is doing this to me!!!


Your download is probably corrupt - see http://www.overclock.net/5294644-post13.html for checksums.


----------



## lhowatt

would this be fine to burn windows on?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817132389


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Coma*


Your download is probably corrupt - see http://www.overclock.net/5294644-post13.html for checksums.


Checksums? sorry


----------



## GodofGrunts

Checksums are hash numbers generated by the content of the object.

MD5sum is a popular one to use. If both numbers match they are the same.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

strange, it says the checksums match....

why would it give me that error?


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grizzly Adams*


strange, it says the checksums match....

why would it give me that error?


i got that error when trying to install to a bad hard drive.


----------



## Grizzly Adams

Quote:



Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd*


i got that error when trying to install to a bad hard drive.


Maybe it is because I only had a 13GB partition and it said the recommended was 18GB?

I hope my HDD isn't bad....


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grizzly Adams*


Maybe it is because I only had a 13GB partition and it said the recommended was 18GB?

I hope my HDD isn't bad....


yeah, you need a bigger partition 13 GB is not enough.


----------



## Polska

Guess I will redownload 64 bit via torrent and install it if my soundcard manufacturer ever releases drivers :/.


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
yeah, you need a bigger partition 13 GB is not enough.

could i install it on my partition without having to burn it to a dvd?


----------



## Polska

When I run firefox, I get the missing icon icon on the taskbar, its bugging me to hell







. Can I fix this somehow (shortcut icon is ok, and so is the exe icon itself).


----------



## 21276

my installation keeps failing, good thing i bought dvd-rw's







. anyone have a link to the 32bit download?


----------



## dralb

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lhowatt* 
could i install it on my partition without having to burn it to a dvd?


Since it is an .iso, you need to burn it. It is not an .exe. You may be able to mount it in some sort of emulator, but I am not sure how to do that or if it would work.


----------



## Champcar

Been running the 64bit version on my Sig rig since last night. Running of a 80 gig partition with no problems.

All drivers seem to be running fine, really enjoying this OS so far.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dralb* 
Since it is an .iso, you need to burn it. It is not an .exe. You may be able to mount it in some sort of emulator, but I am not sure how to do that or if it would work.

you can mount it with a program called daemon tools.... its pretty much a virtual dvd drive, so you can mount your ISO on your computer, then copy the files to a USB and install W7 from the USB


----------



## lhowatt

so would i need DVD-R or DVD-RW?


----------



## Coma

It doesn't matter >_>


----------



## Quantum Reality

Either should work. I personally just used a Memorex DVD-R and it worked like a charm. I used the version I downloaded from MS's site last night (The key is not needed to get the ISO if you use a direct link)


----------



## lhowatt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Quantum Reality*


Either should work. I personally just used a Memorex DVD-R and it worked like a charm. I used the version I downloaded from MS's site last night (The key is not needed to get the ISO if you use a direct link)


im going to let it download before i go to work then im going to burn it on some maxwell DVD-R's







all i need to do now is create a partition...if i install on a separate partition will it mess up my vista setup at all?


----------



## Drizzt5

I just downloaded it off of a site other then microsoft *hint* because there servers were backed up or whatever, and I burned it with poweriso and ta-da. It's working great. Lets see if these gpu drivers work, I will lawl if crossfire ends up working.


----------



## The_Rocker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


you can mount it with a program called daemon tools.... its pretty much a virtual dvd drive, so you can mount your ISO on your computer, then copy the files to a USB and install W7 from the USB


Or get a program called "MagicISO" which will allow you to open an iso file and extract it.


----------



## Evostance

With the public availability of Windows 7 beta, Microsoft releases Update for Windows 7 Beta (KB961367) in MSDN and TechNet Subscriber Downloads page to fix the bug and protect the MP3 files for users who use the Windows 7 beta build 7000. The KB961367 has not been published on Microsoft Download Center yet, but can be download using the links below. ( I think its on there now, but its hard to find)

Update for Windows 7 Beta (KB961367) (x86)
File Name: update_for_windows_7_beta_x86_kb961367.msu
SHA1: 5D89B057874F5D10A4C90EB2021F23EA9850DEB9
ISO/CRC: C370B735

Download:

http://rapidshare.com/files/18186631...961367-x86.msu

Update for Windows 7 Beta (KB961367) (x64)
File Name: update_for_windows_7_beta_x64_kb961367.msu
SHA1: 5228F60EDAE124203AC08CCED57539CA0EEB1113
ISO/CRC: 71CB9CBE

Download:

http://rapidshare.com/files/18186633...961367-x64.msu


----------



## Korben

Just woke up and left Check4Change in a couple tabs and I got 2 beta keys. I'm gonna give another away most likely.


----------



## muffin

I have a key, well I have two actually, but now how the hell do I download it? I click the button under the key that says "Download now" and it just sits there... :/


----------



## crackzattic

muffin on the 1st post there is a direct dl link


----------



## newbie1911

post #389 in this thread still works.


----------



## Coopa

I just downloaded and installed i have to say im very .....


----------



## Nelson2011

use the links on the first page


----------



## muffin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackzattic*


muffin on the 1st post there is a direct dl link


That's the same named file I download earlier from some website that I deleted because it suspiciously started out at something like 2.2GB in size then suddenly became a 414MB file part way through the download. Now that link on the first post is 3.2GB. Thanks


----------



## Nelson2011

downloading x64 still 6 hours to go


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

finished my download, took about 25 mins, got my ISO and my key, now i need another HDD

P.S i dont trust partitions lol


----------



## TheCh3F

Since getting my 32bit and 64bit keys using the brute force method last night I tried the "normal" method by filling out the form and I was able to get 5 more 64bit keys.

Edit: Seems that these 5 extra keys are the same for everyone but my 2 keys from last night are unique.


----------



## Delphi

Got Windows 7 installed right now and i must say its smoother then vista, havent had any bugs yet. It only took me about 25 min to download the x64 edition, i dont see how come there is lots of problems downloading it, i was getting around 2mb/s. Then again it could be the 32bit ones getting bogged down.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

anyone know a good partition program? looks like my backup HDD has gone MIA, dammit.


----------



## jinja_ninja

Windows 7 seems to work fine. Although in my opinion its pretty much the same as Vista. Not desperate to change.


----------



## Polska

Is sidebar not working for anyone else? Cannot run it or do anything with it (I know it is supposed to be part of the desktop now).


----------



## B-rad G.

so i came home from work to check c4c...and i was blessed with 4 different keys in my browser.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


anyone know a good partition program? looks like my backup HDD has gone MIA, dammit.


Vista has its own partition program built in if you'd rather not install a new one.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

^^^ yeah, it doesnt work, it wont let me shrink my current volume but it doesnt matter because i decided not to install it


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon*


^^^ yeah, it doesnt work, it wont let me shrink my current volume but it doesnt matter because i decided not to install it


Gparted would have accomplished the task. Windows 7 is awesome, it's a shame that you're passing up this free offer.


----------



## Dr.Zyklon

yeah, i got that too, and not to sound ignorant but i couldnt figure out how to install it, im sure W7 will be awesome and im sure when the final release come it will still be worth getting it.


----------



## usapatriot

Download is 3.15GB for me off the Windows site using the official download manager.

I will create a partition on my laptops hard drive and install it there, if anything goes wrong I won't lose much at all.

Laptop specs:

Intel Core Duo T2400 1.83Ghz
Corsair/Patriot 2 X 1GB DDR2 667Mhz Dual-Channel
ATI Mobility X1600 256MB Dedicated
80GB HDD

Edit: Does each download contain both the 32-bit and 64-bit versions or are they separate? If not then I won't be able to install the 64-bit version on my laptop, CPU does not support it.


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dr.Zyklon* 
yeah, i got that too, and not to sound ignorant but i couldnt figure out how to install it, im sure W7 will be awesome and im sure when the final release come it will still be worth getting it.

Go here to download the livecd for GParted. Burn the iso to a cd, boot from the disc, and the rest is self explanatory. GParted has a very easy to use interface.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *usapatriot* 
Download is 3.15GB for me off the Windows site using the official download manager.

I will create a partition on my laptops hard drive and install it there, if anything goes wrong I won't lose much at all.

Laptop specs:

Intel Core Duo T2400 1.83Ghz
Corsair/Patriot 2 X 1GB DDR2 667Mhz Dual-Channel
ATI Mobility X1600 256MB Dedicated
80GB HDD

Edit: Does each download contain both the 32-bit and 64-bit versions or are they separate? If not then I won't be able to install the 64-bit version on my laptop, CPU does not support it.


They're seperate downloads, you'll need to get the 32-bit version


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polska* 
Is sidebar not working for anyone else? Cannot run it or do anything with it (I know it is supposed to be part of the desktop now).


Same here for me on the 32bit, will try the 64bit tomorrow.


----------



## Polska

How can I uninstall win 7 (32 bit currently)? I have it dual booting with vista. I want to install win 7 64 bit.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polska* 
How can I uninstall win 7 (32 bit currently)? I have it dual booting with vista. I want to install win 7 64 bit.

Delete the partition and create a new one. Install 64bit.


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Polska* 
How can I uninstall win 7 (32 bit currently)? I have it dual booting with vista. I want to install win 7 64 bit.

Just install the 64bit version over top the 32bit version.


----------



## SeigiSama

Did anyone else get a trojan warning when unpacking the archive? I hope it still burns and installs ok.
"I got my free rascal... er windows 7 key, did you?"


----------



## hellboy_101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Is sidebar not working for anyone else? Cannot run it or do anything with it (I know it is supposed to be part of the desktop now).


This is one of the bugs in windows 7.When you disable UAC it will not do anything when you click on dektop gadgets in control panel.


----------



## usapatriot

How can you tell if you downloaded the 32-bit or 64-bit version? I does not say it in the filename.


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellboy_101*


This is one of the bugs in windows 7.When you disable UAC it will not do anything when you click on dektop gadgets in control panel.


Yep, I can confirm that this is indeed a bug. I was able to mess with gadgets before I restarted to get rid of UAC. I'm not really affected by this. I don't use gadgets.


----------



## Beast!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *usapatriot*


How can you tell if you downloaded the 32-bit or 64-bit version? I does not say it in the filename.


32:
7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CULFRE_EN_DVD.iso

64:
7000.0.081212-1400_client_en-us_Ultimate-GB1CUL*X*FRE_EN_DVD.iso


----------



## usapatriot

Got it, thanks, what's a good partition size for the BETA? I don't really plan on installing anything else other than FireFox on it.


----------



## wudaddy

If anyone has an extra key and would like to share, please let me know thanks.


----------



## Beast!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *usapatriot*


Got it, thanks, what's a good partition size for the BETA? I don't really plan on installing anything else other than FireFox on it.


I did 30GB, but you could get away with 20GB or so.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


If anyone has an extra key and would like to share, please let me know thanks.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5*


Use on of these ;-)
I got one off of MS and it's on the list ;-)

32bits
QXV7B-K78W2-QGPR6-9FWH9-KGMM7
TQ32R-WFBDM-GFHD2-QGVMH-3P9GC
6JKV2-QPB8H-RQ893-FW7TM-PBJ73
4HJRK-X6Q28-HWRFY-WDYHJ-K8HDH
GG4MQ-MGK72-HVXFW-KHCRF-KW6KY

64bits
RFFTV-J6K7W-MHBQJ-XYMMJ-Q8DCH
482XP-6J9WR-4JXT3-VBPP6-FQF4M
7XRCQ-RPY28-YY9P8-R6HD8-84GH3
D9RHV-JG8XC-C77H2-3YF6D-RYRJ9
JYDV8-H8VXG-74RPT-6BJPB-X42V4


They are giving out just these keys, and will work. Don't seem to be any unique ones.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Beast!*


Don't seem to be any unique ones.


There are unique ones. If you got one last night using the brute force method chances are your key is unique. If you got one today its probably on that list of 10.


----------



## wudaddy

Yeah I just signed up for the beta key on microsoft's website and I got one of the common ones. I have trouble downloading the ISO though. The microsoft website...whenever I click "download" nothing happens. When I download the ISO from OP's link here it downloads about 200mb before dropping. Where did you guys all download the 32 bit ISO?


----------



## Dragoon123

Ya, my 64-bit key i got yesterday is unique = D


----------



## Takendown2

I have a noob question but here it is:
So i burned the ISO file and is planning to install it but can i keep everything in my C: and D: if i install windows 7 on the D: ? If not could some1 teach me to dual boot/partitioning so i can keep all my files?


----------



## rsfkevski

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/e.../dd353205.aspx

This Link is working great for as many keys as you would like. I'm DL'ing the 32 and 64-bit versions now. I'll try both, eventually!

Just scroll to the bottom and pick your poision.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


Yeah I just signed up for the beta key on microsoft's website and I got one of the common ones. I have trouble downloading the ISO though. The microsoft website...whenever I click "download" nothing happens. When I download the ISO from OP's link here it downloads about 200mb before dropping. Where did you guys all download the 32 bit ISO?


I got mine from the OP links however my first try getting the 32bit it dropped me 40mb's into it. Second attempt completed. Its just luck of the draw.


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


Yeah I just signed up for the beta key on microsoft's website and I got one of the common ones. I have trouble downloading the ISO though. The microsoft website...whenever I click "download" nothing happens. When I download the ISO from OP's link here it downloads about 200mb before dropping. Where did you guys all download the 32 bit ISO?


Take a look here for key and download instructions.

http://lifehacker.com/5128193/how-to...ta-product-key


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/e.../dd353205.aspx

This Link is working great for as many keys as you would like. I'm DL'ing the 32 and 64-bit versions now. I'll try both, eventually!

Just scroll to the bottom and pick your poision.










The Link posted above includes a download manager to continue if connection is lost, so you can just walk away and watch the Cardinals fly all over the Panthers. Not that I wanted to see that happen, but the Panthers can't seem to keep their hands on the ball.


----------



## usapatriot

Well I got Windows 7 64-Bit installed and running on my desktop. So far I am impressed. I don't have any drivers installed besides my LAN drivers and everything looks good. Also, when I tried to install the LAN drivers from my Asus setup disk, it said that they were not compatible with my OS but Windows came to the rescue and ran the setup in compatability mode and it worked, hence I am on the net now. Very cool.

I'm done for today, I'll explore Windows 7 more tomorrow.


----------



## wudaddy

I can't seem to find the download manager. My x86 ISO download always stops at 200-250mb in.


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wudaddy*


I can't seem to find the download manager. My x86 ISO download always stops at 200-250mb in.


https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx

Click on this link, then "download now" and it should ask you to install an Active X control (Download Manager)

You may have to sign into Microsoft first.


----------



## SeigiSama

Don't know if these were posted because I'm not going to read all of these pages, but: http://support.ati.com/ics/support/d...estionID=39069

This is the link to the ATI CCC Windows 7 pack. it took me a while to find because a lot of the links were broken. A lot of error 403 you do not have permission etc etc.


----------



## Tsuna

Helpp!!
After i burned windows 7 beta into DVD-Rom , I formatted my hard drive . When i clicked next , the problem " No device were found.Make sure that the installation media contains the correct drivers , and then click ok ." I tried to insert my driver installation cd but the problem still stays. So i insert my vista OS. I did the same steps and the problems still stays. Really need help if not i cant use my desktop..
__________________


----------



## Funcrazy1

Did you check ur BIOS? the boot order?


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


Did you check ur BIOS? the boot order?


Ive set boot cd first already


----------



## rsfkevski

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tsuna* 
Helpp!!
After i burned windows 7 beta into DVD-Rom , I formatted my hard drive . When i clicked next , the problem " No device were found.Make sure that the installation media contains the correct drivers , and then click ok ." I tried to insert my driver installation cd but the problem still stays. So i insert my vista OS. I did the same steps and the problems still stays. Really need help if not i cant use my desktop..
__________________

Did you "quick format"? If so, try taking the longer route and see if that helps.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
Did you "quick format"? If so, try taking the longer route and see if that helps.

Theres only one choice which is to format..


----------



## rsfkevski

That's funny, on previous installations of Windows, if gives a choice of 4 different filing systems.

FAT32 - Quick Format
NTFS - Quick Format
FAT32 - Thorough Format(I think that's it)
NTFS - Thorough Format(I think that's it)


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
That's funny, on previous installations of Windows, if gives a choice of 4 different filing systems.

FAT32 - Quick Format
NTFS - Quick Format
FAT32 - Thorough Format(I think that's it)
NTFS - Thorough Format(I think that's it)

ill take a photo to let u see


----------



## rsfkevski

okie dokie


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
okie dokie









How now?







Wait for people to help me?


----------



## rsfkevski

I'm trying here.









There are no options before you ever get into any Windows screen? I may be thinking of XP, seeing as I haven't formatted a Vista install in quite some time.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rsfkevski* 
There are no options before you ever get into any Windows screen? I may be thinking of XP, seeing as I haven't formatted a Vista install in quite some time.

Thats the XP options. But i dun think vista has.


----------



## simfreak47

Is there any improvement over build 6801?


----------



## rsfkevski

My brain is on drugs, I can hear things sizzling. My sponge won't hold anymore information. Can't think, losing consciousness, need sleep. I'm outta here.


----------



## wudaddy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


https://www.microsoft.com/betaexperi...s/default.aspx

Click on this link, then "download now" and it should ask you to install an Active X control (Download Manager)

You may have to sign into Microsoft first.


Oh, I figured out my problem. With Firefox, I don't get to the download manager. But with IE, I'm downloading fine with the manager.


----------



## Tsuna

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rsfkevski*


My brain is on drugs, I can hear things sizzling. My sponge won't hold anymore information. Can't think, losing consciousness, need sleep. I'm outta here.










ok.


----------



## IM0001

The new OS is awesome as a Beta so far. But sadly Developers will take their sweet time to catchup for software to support it. Sadly they cant see a Beta os this freely open from microsoft for the first time as a chance to get off their asses and make their software support it before it goes RTM. Sadly besides tinkering with it a little bit I cannot make it my primary OS for any length of time but i will tinker with it here and there. It is definitly a nice step in a new dirrection but the whole new underlay which takes out a lot of the emulation software and other apps I use makes it a pain just getting some of my basic task going. It feels like Windows 7 will be more like a 98 -> XP transition then a XP -> Vista transition. Vista runs more then XP does.. W7 I cannot say the same yet. Its a new needed push but it needs support before It becomes anything usefull yet.


----------



## Vonviener

For those having a hard time downloading the 32bit version try using the active x control download manager through the microsoft site. Once I "signed up" and used the "download manager" for IE7, I had no disconnect problems or download speed problems.


----------



## DuDeInThEmOoN42

I have yet to download mine


----------



## usapatriot

So I took the risk and installed the 64-bit version on my desktop, everything is looking great so far. I have yet to install anything besides some basic drivers.


----------



## Coma

Offering again: PM me for direct download (private FTP, 100Mbps) for either ISO (x86 or x64).


----------



## 21276

i dont know why, but i just cant seem to get a good ISO. i've downloaded directly from microsoft and STILL get errors either during the install, before setup starts, or once recently while verifying the disc (saying win.sys is either missing or corrupt).


----------



## weidass

well, once i finally managed to get it installed (it would freeze if i tried to install it in English UK) its worked perfectly fine, no compatability problems with drivers (even 32 bit ones) and its very slick...
Just need an SSD to top it off now


----------



## DEC_42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


i dont know why, but i just cant seem to get a good ISO. i've downloaded directly from microsoft and STILL get errors either during the install, before setup starts, or once recently while verifying the disc (saying win.sys is either missing or corrupt).


You sure it's not a bad burn? What settings are you burning at? Optimally, you shouldn't go higher than 4x and are using good quality discs.


----------



## Polska

Well I deleted 32 bit, installed 64 bit. Everything is peachy but still no drivers for sound card







. Boo I hate you Turtlebeach (so much for 64 bit driver in 2008 you bastards!).


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


i dont know why, but i just cant seem to get a good ISO. i've downloaded directly from microsoft and STILL get errors either during the install, before setup starts, or once recently while verifying the disc (saying win.sys is either missing or corrupt).



Hey I had the same issue with it (different system file). I downloaded a torrent of the image instead and no problem with install. That led me to believe my image was corrupt, could be the case with yours also.


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


i dont know why, but i just cant seem to get a good ISO. i've downloaded directly from microsoft and STILL get errors either during the install, before setup starts, or once recently while verifying the disc (saying win.sys is either missing or corrupt).


Like someone else has said, are you sure it's not a bad burn? I burned my image with ultraiso. With that program you're able to verify if your burn was successful.


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Apt Quadruped*


Like someone else has said, are you sure it's not a bad burn? I burned my image with ultraiso. With that program you're able to verify if your burn was successful.



Using imgburn, at a mere 2x speed. The ISO must be corrupt...unless it's my dvdrw's.


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Flatliner* 
Using imgburn, at a mere 2x speed. The ISO must be corrupt...unless it's my dvdrw's.

Did you verify with the program if the burn matches the iso? If you didn't verify the burn, then you can't safely assume that it's the iso's fault.


----------



## JoeUbi

It works in Bootcamp, just like the 6881 or w/e the last build was.


----------



## 21276

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Apt Quadruped*


Did you verify with the program if the burn matches the iso? If you didn't verify the burn, then you can't safely assume that it's the iso's fault.


the 64bit would verify perfectly fine, but still failedduring the setup, sometimes it would get to 20-30% then fail, other times it failed before I ever got to the setup.

The 32bit didn't verify though, said win.sys is either missing or corrupt.


----------



## jameskelsey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Flatliner*


the 64bit would verify perfectly fine, but still failedduring the setup, sometimes it would get to 20-30% then fail, other times it failed before I ever got to the setup.

The 32bit didn't verify though, said win.sys is either missing or corrupt.


May be a long shot but HDD and memory problems can cause installation problems.Try running a HDD and memory tests.


----------



## linkinparkfan007

haha i got my keys last night i got a copy of the vista on 32 bit i need to download 64bit gonna install it soon enoguh when i get the time.


----------



## stumped

lol, i lost my unique key. ah well, looks like i'll have to use one of the "generic" keys.


----------



## [Alsharifi]

How long will there keys be good for?...how long will microsoft let us run this beta version?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[Alsharifi]*


How long will there keys be good for?...how long will microsoft let us run this beta version?


I've been hearing Aug 2009, but some say July 2009


----------



## 21276

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[Alsharifi]* 
How long will there keys be good for?...how long will microsoft let us run this beta version?

Until August 1st, 2009.


----------



## weidass

is there anything overly bad about installing 32 bit drivers on a 64 bit OS?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *weidass*


is there anything overly bad about installing 32 bit drivers on a 64 bit OS?


you can't... so there really is no answer to your question...


----------



## weidass

i see..


----------



## crackzattic

has anyone had any problems with the graphics driver, i have a 8800gt and i used the vista 64bit drivers the newest and the ones before that and i get a 3.0 in the performance rating and it even seems lagging if i scroll to fast in IE


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *crackzattic*


has anyone had any problems with the graphics driver, i have a 8800gt and i used the vista 64bit drivers the newest and the ones before that and i get a 3.0 in the performance rating and it even seems lagging if i scroll to fast in IE


I actually just installed the 181 drivers vista 64 and I got a 7.9.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I hate Vienna...
I was about to post a A4 sized paper and it suddenly shut down firefox
without any warning and this is what was left before it crashed...
Thanks for ruining my day


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!* 
I hate Vienna...
I was about to post a A4 sized paper and it suddenly shut down firefox
without any warning and this is what was left before it crashed...
Thanks for ruining my day









That sucks!


----------



## Champcar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crackzattic* 
has anyone had any problems with the graphics driver, i have a 8800gt and i used the vista 64bit drivers the newest and the ones before that and i get a 3.0 in the performance rating and it even seems lagging if i scroll to fast in IE

Use the Windows 7 beta drivers.


----------



## skunksmash

i've tried most geforce drivers on the various different builds & never had a problem, im currently using 181.20 on 7000 & this is my WEI.....

Attachment 93731


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


That sucks!


Yeah but super short said :
Vista FAIL, Vienna meh, XP old
Vienna is miles better than Vista but lacks the simplicity of XP without taking valuable stuff away from the OS and making it look like you are using 1280x1024 resolutions thanks to the bad themes with king kong sized menus and such...


----------



## squall325

are the downloads for 64bit still dropping? mine dropped at 500mb yesterday.. hopefully can download more than that today.

EDIT: finished dling the 64bit.. dling 32bit now... im using XP sp3 and when i use the install disk for 64 bit it says its not the proper OS to use the setup.


----------



## TheCh3F

Quote:



Originally Posted by *squall325*


are the downloads for 64bit still dropping? mine dropped at 500mb yesterday.. hopefully can download more than that today.

EDIT: finished dling the 64bit.. dling 32bit now... im using XP sp3 and when i use the install disk for 64 bit it says its not the proper OS to use the setup.


You have to install from Vista SP1 if i am not mistaken.


----------



## soundx98

You'll need to boot off the x64 CD.
You can't do an upgrade or start up the x64 from a 32 bit OS.

EDIT: Set the CD as 1st Boot not the HDD. XP is fine, you don't need Vista to load Windows 7.


----------



## newbie1911

so i finaly upgraded from windows xp to windows 7 and im happy as a clam. if anybody needs some help instaling from a flash drive pm me.


----------



## DjQurt

Woot i got 64bit and i must say my raid seems to work better than it did in vista and things seem quicker but i have no way to test so meh


----------



## XFreeRollerX

Did a clean install, not upgrade

Upgrading takes forever and is pointless IMO

Runs amazing on my laptop!!


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XFreeRollerX* 
Did a clean install, not upgrade

Upgrading takes forever and is pointless IMO

Runs amazing on my laptop!!

upgrading took like 10 minutes for me


----------



## Sylon

I can't wait to try this out. All Vista drivers are compatible with 7 right? I'm thinking about trying it on my laptop.


----------



## Apt Quadruped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sylon*


I can't wait to try this out. All Vista drivers are compatible with 7 right? I'm thinking about trying it on my laptop.


Yes, all drivers that work in Vista work in Windows 7 (at least from my experience). This is indeed a solid Windows os.


----------



## thunder_2008

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Apt Quadruped* 
Yes, all drivers that work in Vista work in Windows 7 (at least from my experience). This is indeed a solid Windows os.

Seems like my supreme fx x-fi sound max driver is not recognizable on W7. I do have the os audio driver. But I can't get the creative sound blaster x-fi mb with all it's bass boosting and process effects to work...unless the right audio driver installs so far it won't.

Aside from two other things over all it is an improvement over vista the shut down and boot times as well as performance in gaming is rather noticeably faster & smoother.


----------



## neutronfiasco

right click and select "troubleshoot compatibility"
choose vista, and it works fine. Has anyone tried the Aero Shake yet? it's cool.


----------



## thunder_2008

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neutronfiasco*


right click and select "troubleshoot compatibility"
choose vista, and it works fine. Has anyone tried the Aero Shake yet? it's cool.


Hmm, you have an x-fi card and you've been able to get it to work then?

I have not and yes I tried the troubleshoot compatibility...that had no effect at all.

Exactly what is an Aero Shake?

Last time I went flying in a glider doing hammerheads...I nearly seemed to have lost the strawberry Shake I had earlier at McD's though.


----------



## Ando

Quote:



Originally Posted by *neutronfiasco*


Has anyone tried the Aero Shake yet? it's cool.


What is that? sounds cool?


----------



## xwinx

+rep for answers

Just wondering, will this remain free or will my serial code expire.


----------



## Ando

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xwinx*


+rep for answers

Just wondering, will this remain free or will my serial code expire.


it will expire. 01-08-09


----------



## Billabong

Win7 beta expires August 1st


----------



## thunder_2008

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xwinx*


+rep for answers

Just wondering, will this remain free or will my serial code expire.


Once it does expire in August...you can simply do that deal in dos to get it to work for another 180-days.

Thereafter just due a fresh boot...then you can do another 180-day dos deal.

Not that i'm encouraging you not to pay for gates new cruiser, addition to make his Washington State Mansion into an American nemesis of the Palais de Versailles or anything.


----------



## PorkyFat

Hello guys, I am on the site to download the 64 bit version and when I hit download it doesnt do anything. I try to do the same with 32 bit version and nothing happens. I have tried the TechNet site and the windows site...?

EDIT: I got it.


----------



## K3VL4R

If anyone here needs an Antivirus/Firewall I installed Eset 4.0 Beta on Win7 and it works great. You can get just the AV or the Smart Security with Firewall, both links for X86 and X64 on my old thread Here.

Serial is already in place during the installation and updates fine.


----------



## TripleC

because of my firefox is default broswer after many tries now i got 3 set of keys lol


----------



## soundx98

Avira anti-virus is working great for me on both the x86 and x64 installs.


----------



## BiruZ

downloading







thx a lot


----------



## {core2duo}werd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *soundx98* 
Avira anti-virus is working great for me on both the x86 and x64 installs.

same here.

whats aero shake?


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *{core2duo}werd* 
same here.

whats aero shake?

Aero Shake


----------



## HondaGuy

Anyone else having problems installing windows 7 on RAID 0? never had any problems with Vista 32/64, Board is a M3A32-MVP Deluxw /wifi.... I can install windows 7 on IDE, but would rather want it on RAID.... Are they different drivers than Vista? been looking but cant find anything out there....Any help would be nice.......Thanks


----------



## dr_bowtie

what platform....

for an Intel chipset build the raid in the Bios and the install will see the raid setup without the F6-disk....

for AMD the nvidia 5 series chipsets it will build the raid for you via the nvidia driver package during teh install....worked for me....

most of the stuff you need to look for can be found via the search in the Start menu...

a simple search for Anti-virus will bring you the 3 MS choice options...AVG, Kaspersky beta and another one...

I am using the Kaspersky version and it works very nice...

I am soon switching to x86 and x64 is just tooooooo buggy for me....too many issues with sound and networking and WMP and WMC....


----------



## Coma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_bowtie* 
I am soon switching to x86 and x64 is just tooooooo buggy for me....too many issues with sound and networking and WMP and WMC....

Clearly you haven't tried it then.
And if you did but still experienced issues, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## TheCh3F

<3 x64 - Smooth OS here


----------



## thunder_2008

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ*


Aero Shake



Indeed quite useful...specially when you've got four+ windows open over 2 or more lcds' it really is a faster way of mini and maxi'ing.

bumpage


----------



## MESeidel

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dr_bowtie* 
I am soon switching to x86 and x64 is just tooooooo buggy for me....too many issues with sound and networking and WMP and WMC....

In default the 32 bit WMP is used.
It works with 32 bit Codecs and has no problems at all.

Sound works great with onboard chips.
For Sound Crads not working, it is the bad Driver support of the Board maker.
Blame them instead of the OS.

What you mean with Network problems is a mystery to me.
Works fine for me with multiple different OS's in the LAN.


----------



## XxBeNigNxX

Downloaded the 64bit version this morning

Was Happy it took only 30min


----------



## usapatriot

I don't know if some of you guys have seen this but the guys over at the official Windows 7 blog posted an article of 30 Windows 7 tips, some of which work in Vista.

http://blogs.msdn.com/tims/archive/2...7-secrets.aspx

Anyways, I am very impressed, I will definitely go try them soon.


----------



## soundx98

Good work USA Patriot. Rep+ to ya


----------



## XFreeRollerX

This thread almost has 1337 posts lol


----------



## CattleRustler

every time I try to download from the ms page the download button takes me back to the first page







How did you guys manage to dl the installers?


----------



## Bobwich III

Does anyone know the status of iTunes? Does it work or is it borked?


----------



## stumped

wewt! 1337 post! yay! lol.

i was using win7 for a while, and it was smooth sailing, except for the drivers part. I installed the ATI official ones, but it didn't install anything, then i installed through the update manager thing, and that went smooth. But when i clicked restart, BSOD. but it worked fine after that.

i even installed intel drivers on it.


----------



## The.Pr0fess0r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CattleRustler* 
every time I try to download from the ms page the download button takes me back to the first page







How did you guys manage to dl the installers?

If you use IE (I know, I didn't like it either) and try to download from the MS site it will install a download manager and will work successfully.


----------



## SugarySnack

Windows 7 is 1337









(Or at least was before I posted)


----------



## K3VL4R

Quote:


Originally Posted by *usapatriot* 
I don't know if some of you guys have seen this but the guys over at the official Windows 7 blog posted an article of 30 Windows 7 tips, some of which work in Vista.

http://blogs.msdn.com/tims/archive/2...7-secrets.aspx

Anyways, I am very impressed, I will definitely go try them soon.

Thank you +1.

If anyone is interested I uninstalled the Win7 Nvidia WDDM driver and installed 181.2 driver and noticed an improvement. Also Driversweeper found and cleaned more of the old driver leftovers after I used Drivercleanerpro. So I would recommend Driversweeper for Win7.


----------



## P?P?!

epic o/s...lovin' it so far...stupid thing rated my rig 7.2


----------



## CanaryGT

Same here.... 7.2 My butt....


----------



## thunder_2008

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bobwich III* 
Does anyone know the status of iTunes? Does it work or is it borked?

I have been listening to my itunes songs and internet radio as well as looking at itunes movies with my new W7 os install.

Though a message screen does appear upon opening itunes saying " WARNING! The registrysettings used by the itunes drivers for importing and burning cds and dvds are missing. This can happen as a result of installing other cd burning software. Please reinstall itunes. "

I did of course try reinstalling iTunes yet it did not effect the outcome. Currently, there is still the same pop up.

But it is only during open...I just click ok and play away~! Occassionally there's some sort of messed up graphics with the itunes but nothing stopping the sound.


----------



## thunder_2008

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PÂ£PÂ§!* 
epic o/s...lovin' it so far...stupid thing rated my rig 7.2










Quote:


Originally Posted by *CanaryGT* 
Same here.... 7.2 My butt....

Well guys if it's any consolation it rated me as a 5.5 for my hardware that seems off abit...specially as I used to get the 5.9 in vista.

But, I guess it goes off of what the latest hardwares available could potentially accomplish more so than having oc'd hardware that can get close to the new?


----------



## thunder_2008

The thing that gets me the most about the index is that I'm getting 7.9 for graphics but only 6.3 for gaming graphics? The ram score is getting me 5.5 so it has to be quantity based as my speed is 1988mhz...guess you need like 6-gb I know 64bit os should have 3+gbs'...but faster ram should count for something here no?

cpu: 7.4

ram: 5.5

graphics: 7.9

gaming graphics: 6.3

primary hard disk: 5.8


----------



## CaBo0sE

So what's everyone think about the gaming performance on this? I know it's a beta OS and beta drivers, and considering that, I'm pretty impressed FPS wise. Only thing is, without looking at the fps I would swear that the games were running 20fps slower in Win 7. I recorded a demo in TF2 and according to the demo, the FPS was basically the same as in XP, although when I play the game it seems like Win 7 lags a lot more. I'm not really worried about it, they have plenty of time to optimize it, but it's still odd.


----------



## CattleRustler

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The.Pr0fess0r* 
If you use IE (I know, I didn't like it either) and try to download from the MS site it will install a download manager and will work successfully.

no it wont. not on either of my machines at home.
I have the active x thing installed, and when you click download, and it goes to the dl manager page, it sits there for a few seconds and then returns to the original page with the download button







It just does this over and over and over....adinfinitum. I have tried both versions on multiple machines.

I tried at work and it began the dl but I cant dl from here so i had to stop it. So apparently something is up on my machines or my isp. I even tried disabling the firewall, no help. Is it possible I need to forward a port on my router. Is the DL http traffic?

Tonight when I get home I will try a download manager and a mirror link that works but never completes. If that doesnt work its off to torrent land. My new drive is coming today (this is for The Intelligence rig btw, linked in sig) so i need the os installer today









thanks in advance if anyone can shed some light on this problem, I have searched it but havent seen anything related


----------



## whatsthatsmell

The Catalyst for my video cards was the hardest to figure out but renaming the install file before install fixed it. So far, I am happy with W7 but it's only been 18 hours since i've installed it.
Best Score 6.0
cpu: 7.0

ram: 7.1

graphics: 7.9

gaming graphics: 6.8

primary hard disk: 6.0


----------



## BIGWORM

I keep on having garbled sound problems with my soundcard which is a SB Audigy Platinum. I made sure I had the correct sampling rate selected for non-SPDIF (which was 48KHz iirc), and after about maybe 10 minutes, I'll have high-pitched, garbled sound. I figured maybe this would've been fixed for the public beta, so I gave it a shot, and it's still a no-go. Anyone have any idea what's going on with that?


----------

